# Griechenland verabschiedet sich aus dem Euro?



## GottesMissionar (27. Juni 2015)

So wie es jetzt aussieht, verabschiedet sich Griechenland (unfreiwillig?) aus dem Euro. Die Finanzminister der Euro-Staaten sitzen seit ein paar Minuten zusammen und beraten. Die ersten Wortmeldungen deuten aber darauf hin, dass das Hilfsprogramm für Griechenland nicht bis kommenden Samstag verlängert wird, um das Referendum in Griechenland abzuhalten. Auf Twitter sind viele Fotos von ewig langen Menschenschlangen vor (inzwischen teilweise leeren) Bankomaten zu finden. 

Bin gespannt wie das die nächsten Stunden und Tage ausgeht.


----------



## XeT (27. Juni 2015)

Erstmal müssen die ihre clubregeln anpassen. Von austreten ist dort nicht zu finden. Letzten Endes werden den doch einfach den schulden angekommen.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (27. Juni 2015)

so ein Land wie Griechenland das sich in den Euro mit falschen Zahlen reingemogelt hat hätte man schon lange rausschmeißen müssen aber besser später als nie ... raus mit denen aber ganz schnell !


----------



## Metalic (27. Juni 2015)

Verfolge das Thema auch schon seit Monaten. 
Ich weiß auch nicht, was besser für Europa wäre. Ob sie nun drin bleiben oder "raus fliegen". Was mit dem Land an sich danach passiert, ist mir persönlich mittlerweile relativ egal. Sollen sie an ihrem Drachme zu Grunde gehen. Hört sich schorf an, aber die Griechen dachten glaube ich wirklich, sie könnten mit dem Rest der EU machen was sie wollten. Dieses ständige hin und her.

Teuer wird es so oder so für Europa. Sollen die Politiker einem Schuldenschnitt ruhig zustimmen, das Geld was Griechenland den Gläubigern schuldet, wird eh niemals zurück gezahlt.
Und selbst wenn eine "vernünftige" Reformliste bei dne Gesprächen raus gekommen wäre, die Griechen hätten sich eh nicht daran gehalten und in 1-2 Jahren sitzt die Runde wieder zusammen.


----------



## MfDoom (27. Juni 2015)

Dann fällt aber auf das andere genauso schummeln  Das wird dann erst richtig unbequem, deshalb wird das wahrscheinlich vermieden werden und darauf setzt die griechische Regierung meiner meinung nach. Da wird hoch gepokert.

"Die Griechen" das ist leicht gesagt. Die die es da treffen wird sind nicht die die es verursacht haben, da hängen Deutsche Banken bis zum Hals mit drin. Die Bevölkerung in Griechenland sind arme Schweine in meinen Augen.
Genauso wie die aktuelle Regierung nichts dafür kann, die versuchen das Beste für Griechenland herauszuholen und genau dafür sind si auch gewählt worden.


----------



## Rolk (27. Juni 2015)

Meiner Meinung nach ist da Hopfen und Malz verloren. Nur was für uns besser wäre, die Griechen noch mindestens 20 Jahre weiter durch zu füttern oder das ganze mit einem grossen Knall zu beenden?


----------



## rabe08 (27. Juni 2015)

Das Problem ist aus meiner Sicht, das überall viel Blödsinn erzählt wird

- was die staatlich Buchhaltung angeht, ist Deutschland kein bischen besser als Griechenland. Da steckt auch eine Menge Wunschdenken und Phantasie drin
- Griechenland ist ein souveränes Land. Es ist nicht tragbar, wie EU, IWF usw. mit der demokratisch gewählten Regierung Griechenlands umgehen
- warum soll Griechenland sich anstrengen? Bei dem ganzen Theater geht es seit Jahren nur darum, dass Griechenland Kredite erhält, um andere Kredite abzulösen. Weder der griechische Bürger noch die griechische Regierung hat irgendetwas davon
- keins der Rezepte von EU und IWF hat in letzten Jahren Griechenland geholfen. Die korrupten Vorgängerregierungen der Tsipras-Regierung haben immer brav gemacht, was von Ihnen verlangt wurde. Erfolg war nur, dass es Griechenland immer schlechter ging 
- kein Land kann in kurzer Zeit umgekrempelt werden, nicht in 5 Jahren und auch nicht in 10 Jahren. Das dauert länger. Von Tsipras zu verlangen, Versäumnisse der letzten Jahrzehnte aufzuhohlen ist nur Show
- das Tsipras jetzt eine Volksabstimmung durchführen will, ist absolut richtig. Egal wie es kommt, das nächste Jahrzehnt wird hart für Griechenland. Das müssen die Griechen wissen und die Griechen müssen mehrheitlich hinter dem stehen, was gemacht werden soll. Sonst wird auch Griechenland in absehbarer Zeit zu den gescheiterten Staaten zählen.

Der Euro hatte von Anfang an Konstruktionsfehler. Auch Deutschland hat über 10 Jahre gebraucht, um nicht jedes Jahr gegen die Stabilitätsregeln zu verstoßen. Den Südländern, Spanien, Griechenland, Portugal - Italien ist anders gelagert - sowie den schwachen Ländern des Norderns, Irland, hat der Euro einfach durch seine Existenz und den damit verbundenen niedrigen Zinsen, das Gefühl gegeben, jetzt auch entwickelte Indutrienationen zu sein. Es hat sich seit 2009 gezeigt, dass das leider nur ein Gefühl war. Dieses Gefühl hat diese Länder eher in Ihrer Entwicklung behindert - uns geht es gut, das Geld ist billig, wir müssen nicht viel tun.

Ihr solltet auch sehr kritisch sein, wenn ihr deutsche Medienberichte über Griechenland lest. Ich bin zwar überhaupt kein Anhänger der VT, dass die Medien gelenkt seien, aber objektive Berichterstattung ist was anderes. Die Griechen stehen mehrheitlich hinter  Tsipras uns sie haben sehr gute Gründe dafür. Aus meiner Sicht ist Varoufakis der qualifizierteste europäische Finanzminister. Ein erfahrener Manager, der in richtigen Firmen erfolgreich gearbeitet hat. Nicht in Banken. Natürlich geht so einer Berufspolitikern mächtig auf den Sack.


----------



## S754 (27. Juni 2015)

Bin schon mal auf meinen Griechenlandurlaub gespannt


----------



## Rolk (27. Juni 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Bin schon mal auf meinen Griechenlandurlaub gespannt



Solange du genügend Scheinchen für Fakelaki hast wirds dir gut gehen.


----------



## S754 (27. Juni 2015)

Ja, ich muss einiges an Bares mitnehmen, mit abheben wird das wohl nichts.

Hätte nichts dagegen, wenn ich mit Drachme zurückkomme 

Griechen entscheiden Ã¼ber Sparprogramm - news.ORF.at


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. Juni 2015)

Hoffentlich. Griechenland war schon vorher eine Last, aber seitdem Linke "Zecken" an der Macht sind, ideologisch verblendet, für nichts eine Lösung, für alles einen Sündenbock, inkompetent und unseriös, ist Griechenland  nicht mehr tragbar.


----------



## Putinversteher (27. Juni 2015)

Schwachsinnige Show, man kann Griechenland ohnehin nicht aus dem Euro lassen - aber so kann man den Leuten wenigstens Vormachen das es alternativen gäbe und das man sich in langen Verhandlungen zur richtigen Lösung durchgerungen hat.


----------



## azzih (27. Juni 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich. Griechenland war schon vorher eine Last, aber seitdem Linke "Zecken" an der Macht sind, ideologisch verblendet, für nichts eine Lösung, für alles einen Sündenbock, inkompetent und unseriös, ist Griechenland  nicht mehr tragbar.



Die "linken Zecken" sind seit langer Zeit in Griechenland ne Regierung die auch tatsächlich die Menschen vertreten (wollen). Die vorherigen waren hauptsächlich Vertreter der Oligarchen und haben deren Interessen geschützt. Schon zig Jahre vor der aktuellen Regierung wurde immer wieder versäumt Reformen zu machen und es wurde nur Klientelpolitik betrieben. Deswegen isses jetzt ziemlich unfair immer Reformen zu fordern, musste nur mal schaun wie lange es hierzulande dauert ein Gesetz durchzubringen bis es dann tatsächlich mal gilt. Das kann keine Regierung der Welt in so kurzer Zeit durchpeitschen.

Trotzdem kann man aktuell keine Zukunft für Griechenland im Euro sehen: kein funktionierendes Steuersystem, keine nennenswerte Wirtschaft, ein mega Beamtenkropf, keine Sozialsicherungssysteme usw. Es liegt noch nichtmal an irgendwelchen Einschnitten die gemacht werden müssen, sparen lässt sich aktuell sowieso nix mehr. Die Griechen müssen eher sehen dass auf der Einnahmeseite was passiert und das Steuern tatsächlich auch durchgesetzt werden und Steuerflüchtige entsprechend dingfest gemacht werden können. Das alles vor dem Hintergrund einer sehr schwachen Wirtschaft, hoher Arbeitslosigkeit und kaum Perspektiven für die Jugend ist natürlich sehr schwer und wird Jahrzehnte dauern.

Eins sollte klar sein: Egal ob Griechenland im Euro bleibt oder nicht. Es werden auf jeden Fall zig Milliarden an dauerhaften Hilfen benötigt werden und das noch Jahre lang. Achja das aktuelle Geld ist natürlich weg, aber wer hat ernsthaft je damit gerechnet das diese Schulden bedienbar wären....


----------



## S754 (27. Juni 2015)

Also reden kann der gut, dieser Tsipras: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-0UPQLiS-c


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juni 2015)

Die sollten den ganzen Euro verabschieden


----------



## Putinversteher (27. Juni 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich. Griechenland war schon vorher eine Last, aber seitdem Linke "Zecken" an der Macht sind, ideologisch verblendet, für nichts eine Lösung, für alles einen Sündenbock, inkompetent und unseriös, ist Griechenland  nicht mehr tragbar.



Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier, wäre sicherlich informativ für Bild Leser wie dich
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0B7zskU09b8


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. Juni 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier, wäre sicherlich informativ für Bild Leser wie dich
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0B7zskU09b8



Das Video hat zwar keinen Bezug zu meinem Schimpf, aber Hauptsache mal wieder kluggeschissen, ne.


----------



## Putinversteher (27. Juni 2015)

Dein Palaver hat vor allem 0 mit der Realität zu tun, als ob egal was für eine Regierung noch Handlungsfähig wäre bei dem Spardiktat das dort seit Jahren läuft. 
Aber Hauptsache mal wieder seine Politischen Ressentiments auf Griechenland übertragen.  Und natürlich hat das Video was mit deiner Aussage zu tun, die Lage in der wir uns jetzt aktuell Befinden ist 1:1 die selbe wie 3 Jahre davor und haben sie schon mit anderen Regierungen durch, die auch keine Lösung für das Problem anbieten können. Also tu nicht so als hätten dort Linke Kräfte in einem Rausch aus Verschwendung den Karren vollends gegen die Wand gefahren. Der Wagen steckte schon seit Anfang an im Dreck und das hatten ganz andere Regierungen zu verantworten.


----------



## jamie (27. Juni 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich. Griechenland war schon vorher eine Last, aber seitdem Linke "Zecken" an der Macht sind, ideologisch verblendet, für nichts eine Lösung, für alles einen Sündenbock, inkompetent und unseriös, ist Griechenland  nicht mehr tragbar.



Welch ein qualifizierter Beitrag.


----------



## Rolk (27. Juni 2015)

Da muss ich dir sogar recht geben. Der Karren steckt in Griechenland schon lange im Dreck. Deshalb denke ich das Griechenland selbst nur noch ein grosser Knall, der das ganze korrupte System zusammenbrechen lässt, helfen würde. Bleibt nur die Frage wie das z.B. auf den Euro abfärben würde.


----------



## turbosnake (27. Juni 2015)

Man kann nur nicht einfach ein Land aus dem Euro ausschließen, das würde gültige Verträge brechen.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Juni 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir sogar recht geben. Der Karren steckt in Griechenland schon lange im Dreck. Deshalb denke ich das Griechenland selbst nur noch ein grosser Knall, der das ganze korrupte System zusammenbrechen lässt, helfen würde. Bleibt nur die Frage wie das z.B. auf den Euro abfärben würde.



Dumm nur das eine Staatspleite fast garnicht die treffen wird die dafür gesorgt haben das Griechenland heute in der Lage ist in der es ist und die sich auf dem Rücken der Allgemeinheit sich bereichert haben, sondern wieder vor allem nur die einfachen Menschen die ehr wenig dafür können.
Wer in Griechenland Geld besitzt und in der Vergangenheit keine Steuern zahlte, sowie anderwertig von profitiert hat, nun der hat sein Vermögen sowieso schon lange woanders in Sicherheit gebracht und in Jachten und Grundstücke angelegt.
Dieses Personen trifft es sowieso nicht besonders wen der Staat Pleite gehen wird.

So sieht es doch aus, von daher, leiden tun darunter die falschen.


----------



## turbosnake (27. Juni 2015)

Die Griechen trifft die Staatspleite so oder nicht, sondern die Steuerzahler in den restlichen Ländern.


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. Juni 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Dein Palaver hat vor allem 0 mit der  Realität zu tun, als ob egal was für eine Regierung noch Handlungsfähig  wäre bei dem Spardiktat das dort seit Jahren läuft.
> Aber Hauptsache mal wieder seine Politischen Ressentiments auf  Griechenland übertragen.  Und natürlich hat das Video was mit deiner  Aussage zu tun, die Lage in der wir uns jetzt aktuell Befinden ist 1:1  die selbe wie 3 Jahre davor und haben sie schon mit anderen Regierungen  durch, die auch keine Lösung für das Problem anbieten können. Also tu  nicht so als hätten dort Linke Kräfte in einem Rausch aus Verschwendung  den Karren vollends gegen die Wand gefahren. Der Wagen steckte schon  seit Anfang an im Dreck und das hatten ganz andere Regierungen zu  verantworten.



Das "Spardiktat" leitet sich aus  volkswirtschaftlichen Theorien ab oder glaubst du, dass die Fachleute  der EU es willkürlich verhängt haben bzw fordern? Andere Länder haben  sich auch von der Krise erholt, nur Griechenland schafft es nicht.  Und  wenn du nur ein bißchen die aktuelle Realität checken würdest, dann  würdest du merken, dass die linke Spinner-Regierung Griechenland gerade  auf eine Katastrophe zusteuert. Gründe dafür hab ich schon genannt. Aber  was soll ich mit dir Posts austauschen... Guck halt weiter deine  Youtube-Filmchen und komm dir schlau vor. 

Edit: SO, jetzt ist es passiert. Der Anfang vom Ende.  Griechenland: Eurozone lehnt Verlängerung von Hilfsprogramm ab - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Cinnayum (27. Juni 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> so ein Land wie Griechenland das sich in den Euro mit falschen Zahlen reingemogelt hat hätte man schon lange rausschmeißen müssen aber besser später als nie ... raus mit denen aber ganz schnell !



Ich berichtige das mal:
So ein Land wie *Deutschland*, das sich in den Euro mit falschen Zahlen reingemogelt hat hätte man schon lange rausschmeißen müssen aber besser später als nie ... raus mit denen aber ganz schnell !

Ja richtig: Die damalige Bundesregierung hat insgesamt etwa 3% BIP Staatsverschuldung in einem Sonderfonds versteckt, um nicht über die 60% zu kommen.
Deutschland war auch bereits Anfang der 2000er zu Strafzahlungen verdonnert worden, weil es die Stabilitätskriterien nicht eingehalten hatte.

Neben Luxemburg und der Slowakei (zumindest bis zur WW-Krise 2009) wäre demnach jetzt kein Land mehr im Euro...

Aber wir haben das ja hingekriegt und auf dem Rücken der kleinen und kleinsten Leute einen Europa und Weltweit einzigartigen Niedriglohnsektor etabliert, in dem Menschen 40h die Woche arbeiten können und trotzdem nicht über die Armutsschwelle kommen können und auf staatliche Zuschüsse angewiesen sind.

Wer darüber mal wirklich heulen will:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWKR7tN1Stc
oder die etwas ältere Ultralangversion:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9mG533Acyo


----------



## turbosnake (27. Juni 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Das "Spardiktat" leitet sich aus  volkswirtschaftlichen Theorien ab oder glaubst du, dass die Fachleute  der EU es willkürlich verhängt haben bzw fordern?


Also führen Steuererhöhungen dazu das sich die Wirtschaft erholt?
Irgendwie kann ich das nicht glauben, da dadurch auch wieder der Konsum zurückgeht.


----------



## Adi1 (27. Juni 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Die Griechen trifft die Staatspleite so oder nicht, sondern die Steuerzahler in den restlichen Ländern.



Nein, der Staatsbankrott wird die griechische Bevölkerung sehr hart treffen. 

Früher oder später ist Griechenland sowieso auf die Hilfe des IWF angewiesen.
Staatsanleihen oder dgl. dürften jetzt kaum noch platzierbar sein.

Gewisse Parallelen gibt es da zur Argentinien-Krise Ende der 90er-Jahre.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juni 2015)

GottesMissionar schrieb:


> So wie es jetzt aussieht, verabschiedet sich Griechenland (unfreiwillig?) aus dem Euro. Die Finanzminister der Euro-Staaten sitzen seit ein paar Minuten zusammen und beraten. Die ersten Wortmeldungen deuten aber darauf hin, dass das Hilfsprogramm für Griechenland nicht bis kommenden Samstag verlängert wird, um das Referendum in Griechenland abzuhalten.



Keine Sorge, Griechenland wird nicht aus dem Euro fliegen. Was läuft, ist Säbelrasseln, um das Maximum für die deutsche Wirtschaft auf der einen bzw. das griechische Volk auf der anderen Seite rauszuschlagen. Ich bin gespannt, wo man am Ende den Kompromis zieht, aber Fakt ist:

- Man kann Griechenland gar nicht rausschmeißen. Es fehlt schlichtweg ein rechtlicher Rahmen dafür. Und "Mitglied in der Eurozone sein" besteht letztlich auch aus nichts anderem, als "seinen Haushalt in Euro führen" (wie wollte man das Griechenland verbieten?) und "In Absprache mit der EZB Euro drucken". Wenn man letzteres ohne passendes Gesetz untersagt, dann wird sich sicherlich niemand an das Verbot halten, Griechenland hat sein Schuldenproblem gelöst und die EZB ihr Problem der zu geringen Inflation 

- Es wäre für die anderen Euroländer noch schlechter, wenn Griechenland die Drachme einführen würde. Denn selbst wenn man einvernehmlich aus der Eurozone austritt, wäre man immer noch EU-Mitglied - und innerhalb der EU herrscht Freizügigkeit. Was glaubst du, was es für Griechische Arbeitnehmer bzw. Arbeitslose bedeutet, wenn die einheimische Währung (und damit alle Löhne/Hilfsleistungen) auf einmal auf ein Viertel abgewertet werden? Eben: Absolut jeder Job in einem anderen EU-Land wäre besser. Ein zweites Rumänien braucht niemand in der EU und es ist immer noch günstiger, die griechischen Arbeitslosen im jetzigen griechischen Staat zu finanzieren, als sie durch Arbeitslose in Deutschland zu ersetzen

- Ein knallharter Austrittskurs ist für Deutschland die teurere Lösung. Nur zur Erinnerung: Griechenland macht derzeit 0,5-1% Primärüberschuss! Wenn die morgen aufhören, Hilfsleistungen zu empfangen und zeitgleich aufhören, ihre Schuldenraten zu zahlen, dann führt das zu einer besseren Haushaltslage. Zugegebenermaßen müssen dann ihre eigenen Banken stabilisieren, weswegen das ganze nur bedingt attraktiv ist - aber das ist nichts gegen die Situation in Deutschland, wenn die hiesigen Banken die Kredite abscheiben müssen, die sie Griechenland mit dicken Zinsen aufs Auge gedrückt haben. Da Merkel&Co es aber nicht zulassen werden, dass die armen, armen Eigentümer und Vorstände (also z.T. die Politiker selbst) von Deutscher und Commerzbank ihre Millionengewinne verringern müssen, gibt es ohnehin nur zwei Möglichkeiten:
a) Wir geben den Griechen ein paar Milliarden, die packen ein paar Millionen drauf und das kriegen dann deutsche Banken
b) Wir geben den deutschen Banken mehr als ein paar Milliarden und die Griechen machen ihr eigenes Ding


Fazit: Die Griechen bleiben definitiv im Euro. Die spannende Frage ist, ob Merkel und Schäuble sie dazu zwingen können, noch näher am Existenzminimum zu vegetieren und noch mehr ihres Tafelsilbers für fast nichts an deutsche Investoren zu verrramschen?


----------



## turbosnake (27. Juni 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nein, der Staatsbankrott wird die griechische Bevölkerung sehr hart treffen.


Die 50% Jugendarbeitslosigkeit deuten daraufhin das es der Wirtschaft schon jetzt sehr schlecht geht.
Schlimm ist es dort jetzt schon.


----------



## Putinversteher (27. Juni 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Das "Spardiktat" leitet sich aus  volkswirtschaftlichen Theorien ab oder glaubst du, dass die Fachleute  der EU es willkürlich verhängt haben bzw fordern? Andere Länder haben  sich auch von der Krise erholt, nur Griechenland schafft es nicht.  Und  wenn du nur ein bißchen die aktuelle Realität checken würdest, dann  würdest du merken, dass die linke Spinner-Regierung Griechenland gerade  auf eine Katastrophe zusteuert. Gründe dafür hab ich schon genannt. Aber  was soll ich mit dir Posts austauschen... Guck halt weiter deine  Youtube-Filmchen und komm dir schlau vor.
> 
> Edit: SO, jetzt ist es passiert. Der Anfang vom Ende.  Griechenland: Eurozone lehnt Verlängerung von Hilfsprogramm ab - SPIEGEL ONLINE




Sorry, aber da merkt man das du von Volkswirtschaft bzw. Wirtschaftlichen Vorgängen im Allgemeinen nicht einen Hauch einer Ahnung hast. Aber wozu auch fundiertes Wissen zu einem Thema wenn man auch einfach auf andere "Pleitegeier" schimpfen kann, die sich einfach zu dumm anstellen in ihrer Unfähigkeit...
Also mal was ganz Grundlegendes, eine Volkswirtschaft funktioniert nicht wie Oma Ernas Haushalt. Das heißt Konkret im Gegensatz zu Oma Erna MUSS ein Staat immer dann die höchsten Ausgaben tätigen wenn sich seine Wirtschaft in der Krise befindet - alles andere würgt ein Land komplett ab und sorgt für das Chaos von deinen tollen Fachleuten, die einfach nicht den Zustand zugeben können das in Griechenland ein riesen Haufen ******** aus Globaler Finanzsicht getätigt wurde. Wir als Deutsche und viele andere Nationen und das geht zurück bis in die 30er als die Weltwirtschaft abgeschmiert ist - seitdem wissen Ökonomen das und es ist wirklich der einfachst zu verstehende zusammenhang - Ein Staat muss sich paradox zu seinen Einnahmen verhalten, ansonsten funktioniert er wie ein Katalysator und verstärkt nur den zusammenbruch dramatisch. 
Meinste Aktionen wie hier aus der Krise ala "Abwrackprämie" usw. waren Sparaktionen ? Nein es waren dramatische Ausgaben um die Wirtschaft zu stabilisieren. Während wir und andere Länder das vernünftigste Getan haben was man als Volkswirtschaft in einer Krise tun kann, Ausgaben erhöhen um so die Konjunktur wieder zu stärken - haben wir uns jahrelang vor Griechenland gesetzt, ihnen erzählt sie müssen in der selben Situation nur lang genug Sparen und alles wird wieder in Ordnung...
Während die Situation schon ab dem ersten Crashtag so aussah, das man wusste das die Enorme Schuldenlast die auf Griechenland abgewälzt wurde, für exponentielles Schulden wachstum sorgen würde. 
Aber Bild Lesern wie dir kann man ja jeden Scheiss verkaufen, solange man am ende des Tages gegen andere Hetzen kann die "faul,unfähig & undankbar" sind, ist doch alles super...


----------



## GottesMissionar (27. Juni 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Fazit: Die Griechen bleiben definitiv im Euro.



Darauf würde ich im Moment nicht wetten.

Kann nicht valide beurteilen, ob es Griechenland mit eigener Währung wirtschaftlich wieder besser geht oder nicht. Ich hoffe es jedenfalls.


----------



## azzih (27. Juni 2015)

@Putinversteher: Das stimmt so nicht. Wenn ich mich aus meinen paar Semestern VWL noch richtig erinnere hat das Deficit Spending nie ein nachweisbaren längerfristigen Effekt auf die Wirtschaft gehabt. Trotzdem wird es gerne weiterhin gefordert, aber die einfach gedachte Formel in Krisenzeiten solle der Staat Investitionen tätigen und kann dann in ner Boomphase die Kosten wieder reinholen, funktioniert so nicht. Im Gegenteil verschuldet sich der Staat meist weiter und kriegt die Schulden nie wieder rein. Das sind leider die empirischen Fakten...

Nebenbei muss Griechenland erstmal die elementarsten Dinge auf die Reihe bringen wie ein funktionierendes Steuersystem, Bekämpfung der Korruption, transparente Renten, Entschlackung der Bürokratie etc. bevor auch nur an sinnvolle Investitionen zu denken wäre.  Unternehmen werden aktuell den Teufel tun und in Griechenland investieren und da nützen auch  Milliardenhilfen der Nachbarn nix so lange nicht ne vernünftige Basis geschaffen wird.


----------



## Rolk (27. Juni 2015)

azzih schrieb:


> ...Nebenbei muss Griechenland erstmal die elementarsten Dinge auf die Reihe bringen wie ein funktionierendes Steuersystem, Bekämpfung der Korruption, transparente Renten, Entschlackung der Bürokratie etc. bevor auch nur an sinnvolle Investitionen zu denken wäre.  Unternehmen werden aktuell den Teufel tun und in Griechenland investieren und da nützen auch  Milliardenhilfen der Nachbarn nix so lange nicht ne vernünftige Basis geschaffen wird.



Genau so siehts aus. Im momentanen Zustand ist das Land eine gigantische Geldverbrennungsmaschine. Der Wille daran etwas zu ändern scheint auch nicht sonderlich ausgeprägt zu sein.


----------



## Putinversteher (27. Juni 2015)

Jein, aus empirischer Sicht ist es natürlich fragwürdig - das Problem sind die alternativen.  Natürlich liest es sich auf dem Papier besser wenn man den Sparkurs beibehält - aber man muss sich doch mal mit den realen Situationen vor Ort auseinandersetzen.  Und du kannst dich ja umsehen, von den USA über Deutschland, GB usw. alle haben Deficit Spending betrieben.  Unsere Wirtschaftskreisläufe sind ja auch garnicht daran interessiert Schulden wirklich abzubauen, da dies ja auch Kapitalentzug bedeuten würde, sondern immer nur die aktuellen Schulden bedienen zu können. 
Aber du beschreibst ja eigentlich recht gut das Problem des Euros, Griechenland muss sich Deutschland anpassen um im Euro Rahmen funktionieren zu können, ob das für Griechenland oder Deutschland an einem Punkt wirklich Sinn macht fragt ja kaum einer mehr weil so lange die "der Euro ist alternativlos" und "ohne den Euro zerbricht Europa" Ideologie verbreitet wurde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juni 2015)

GottesMissionar schrieb:


> Kann nicht valide beurteilen, ob es Griechenland mit eigener Währung wirtschaftlich wieder besser geht oder nicht. Ich hoffe es jedenfalls.



Mit hoher Sicherheit nicht. Normalerweise liegt der Vorteil einer eigenen Währung darin, dass man die Inflation kontrollieren kann:
Hat man hohe Schulden in der Landeswährung und wenig Barvermögen (aber ein gewisses Sachvermögen) steigert man die Inflation. Ergebnis: Die Schulden sind kaum noch etwas wert und können aus dem inflationsbedingt numerisch höheren Umsatz oder aus dem jetzt numerisch wertvolleren Sachvermögen leicht beglichen werden. (Vergl. Deutschland Ende der 20er: Die Schuldenlast aus dem 1. WK war anfangs erdrückend. Zum Ende hatte sie den Gegenwert von ein paar Pfund Brot. Die Vermögen derjenigen, die ihr Geld auf der Bank hatten, weil es nicht ganz für ein Haus gereicht hätte, waren zwar auch entwertet - aber das jukt den Staat ja nicht.)
Einen zweiten Vorteil hat eine eigene Währung für Netto-Exportländer wie China - oder Deutschland, die den Euro ja gerne wie ihre eigene Währung behandeln: Wertet man die Währung (wiederum über Inflation) ab, so sinken die Arbeits-, Energie-,...Kosten, die in den Preisen der eigenen Produkte stecken. Diese können somit international besser/mit (in Landeswährung) höherer Gewinnspanne verkauft werden. Zugleich werden zwar Importe teurer, aber da man mehr ex- als importiert, macht man trotzdem Gewinn. (D.h.: Die Industriellen machen meist den Gewinn, die untere Hälfte der Bevölkerung, die die importierten Konsumgüter nutzt, macht Miese. Aber Umverteilung von unten nach oben kommt bei denen, die tatsächlich Wahlen entscheiden, ja meist gut an.)


Aber: Griechenland ist nicht in Drachmen verschuldet, sondern in Euro. Wenn eine neue Währung abwerten würden, dann würde die Schuldenlast im Vergleich zum Haushalt sogar steigen. Und Griechenland ist auch ein Netto-Importland, würde mit einer billigen Währung sogar schlechter dastehen.





azzih schrieb:


> @Putinversteher: Das stimmt so nicht. Wenn ich mich aus meinen paar Semestern VWL noch richtig erinnere hat das Deficit Spending nie ein nachweisbaren längerfristigen Effekt auf die Wirtschaft gehabt. Trotzdem wird es gerne weiterhin gefordert, aber die einfach gedachte Formel in Krisenzeiten solle der Staat Investitionen tätigen und kann dann in ner Boomphase die Kosten wieder reinholen, funktioniert so nicht. Im Gegenteil verschuldet sich der Staat meist weiter und kriegt die Schulden nie wieder rein. Das sind leider die empirischen Fakten...



Das Problem ist, dass noch nie ein Staat gesagt hat "hey, jetzt ist Boom". Das sagt man immer nur rückblickend. Aktuell z.B. hat Deutschland ein, im Vergleich zum Umfeld, gigantisches Wirtschaftswachstum. Und müsste die Abgaben auf dieses Wachstum deutlich erhöhen, um die Verluste der Krise reinzuholen. Aber stattdessen beten uns die Lobbyorganisationen weiterhin das "wir müssen die Wirtschaft stärken"-Mantra vor und Wähler und Politik folgen dem.
Wenn man das System so anwendet, dass man in Krisenzeiten die Investitionen erhöht und in Boomzeiten auch die Investitionen erhöht, dann sind natürlich am Ende nur einige wenige reich - der Staat aber Pleite. Nutzt man das Konzept dagegen so, wie eigentlich vorgesehen, funktioniert ist. Und das gar nicht mal so sehr in Wirtschaftszahlen - sondern in Sachnutzen. Der richtige Zeitpunkt, die marode Infrastruktur wieder in Stand zu setzen ist dann, wenn die Wirtschaft kriselt und die Bauindustrie nichts zu tun hat und einem gute Preise macht.
Aber dummerweise waren Merkel&Co in der letzten Krise ja noch voll mit dem Vor-die-Wand-fahren der erneuerbaren Industrien beschäftigt, da konnten sie sich nicht um Krisenmaßnahmen kümmern und haben die Ex-Arbeiter lieber fürs arbeitslos sein bezahlt, als dafür, dringend benötigte Projekte umzusetzen. Erst jetzt, wo die Wirtschaft die vorhandenen Ressourcen selbst auslastet, redet man über Investitionen. Und weil die jetzt so teuer sind, macht man gleich noch PPP draus...
Anmerkung an der Stelle: 2013 lag das Budget für die Wiedereingliederung von Langzeitarbeitslosen bei 1800 Euro pro Nase, dazu müssten Daumen*PI 600 Euro pro Nase HartzIV+Miete pro Nase kommen, von denen die Leute leben vegetieren. Aber 2400 Euro für einen ungelernten Mindestlohn-Handwerker inkl. Material, um Schulen zu sanieren, die wären zu teuer gewesen.
(wenn ich soviel essen würde, wie ich kotzen möchte, gäbs die nächste Flüchtlingswelle, also lass ich das lieber)



> Nebenbei muss Griechenland erstmal die elementarsten Dinge auf die Reihe bringen wie ein funktionierendes Steuersystem, Bekämpfung der Korruption, transparente Renten, Entschlackung der Bürokratie etc. bevor auch nur an sinnvolle Investitionen zu denken wäre.  Unternehmen werden aktuell den Teufel tun und in Griechenland investieren und da nützen auch  Milliardenhilfen der Nachbarn nix so lange nicht ne vernünftige Basis geschaffen wird.



Äh: Der Mangel an Korruptionsbekämpfung wird garantiert kein einziges Unternehmen von Investitionen in Griechenland abhalten 
Und die Bürokratie "entschlacken", als tausende Leute zu entlassen, bringt volkswirtschaftlich auch wenig, wenn man schon 25% Arbeitslosigkeit hat - genauso, wie eine Anhebung des Renteneinstiegsalters. Der Staat muss diese Leute so oder so am Leben halten, man kann sich nur aussuchen, ob sie dafür auch was tun. Wo Griechenland problemlos sparen könnte, das wären z.B. Militärbeschaffungen. Also bei ThyssenKrupp und Rheinmetall.
Aber "zufälligerweise" war es in der gesamten Krisenzeit nie eine Troika-Forderung, dass Griechenland aufhört, mangelhafte U-Boote und unnötige Leopard-Panzer zu kaufen. Viel wichtiger war den "hilfsbereiten" "Experten", dass man alle Staatsunternehmen, die Gewinn abwerfen könnten, möglichst billig verkauft und der Bevölkerung den letzten Cent aus der Tasche zieht.
Auch bei der Bekämpfung von Steuerhinterziehung höre ich ständig nur etwas von dem kleinen Restaurant-Besitzer, der nicht jede Cola auf der offiziellen Rechnung stehen hat, und nur selten etwas von dem Multimillionär, der sein Schwarzgeld in Luxemburg, Deutschland, Österreich,... geparkt hat.
(siehe Klammer am Ende des mittleren Teils dieses Posts)


----------



## S754 (27. Juni 2015)

*Wichtige Schlagworte in der Schuldenkrise*

*BANKENRUN*
Aus Angst vor der Staatspleite haben die Griechen längst Milliarden Euro von ihren Konten geholt oder ins Ausland geschafft. Am Wochenende bildeten sich vor Bankomaten im Land lange Schlangen, weil die Griechen angesichts der wachsenden Unsicherheit ihr Geld in Sicherheit bringen wollen. Bei einem akuten Bankenrun versuchen die Kunden massenweise, ihre Konten leer zu räumen. Die Folgen: Die Banken bluten aus, sie können den Firmen kein Geld mehr leihen, die Wirtschaftsaktivität erliegt.

*KAPITALVERKEHRSKONTROLLEN*
Um einen Bankenrun zu verhindern, müssten die Banken vorübergehend ganz geschlossen und Onlinetransfers unterbrochen werden. Wenn sie wieder aufmachen, würden Auslandsüberweisungen verhindert und Abhebungen an den Automaten auf kleinere Beträge begrenzt werden. So wurde es vor drei Jahren in Zypern gemacht. Den massiven Eingriff müsste die Regierung in Athen praktisch über Nacht mit einem Dringlichkeitsgesetz beschließen – gezwungen werden kann sie von den Euro-Partnerländern nicht.

*ZAHLUNGSUNFÄHIGKEIT*
Ob ein Staat pleite ist, kann eigentlich nur eine Regierung selbst bestimmen. Aber wenn Ratingagenturen einen sogenannten Credit Event feststellen, gilt das Land am Markt als bankrott. Dazu müsse es aber selbst dann noch nicht kommen, wenn Athen seine beim Internationalen Währungsfonds (IWF) fällige Rate in Höhe von 1,5 Mrd. Euro am 30. Juni nicht begleicht, meint ING-Diba-Chefvolkswirt Carsten Brzeski. Denn dabei gehe es nicht um Marktpapiere. Entscheidend sei nicht der Markt, heißt es hingegen in Euro-Kreisen: Zahlt Athen nicht an den IWF zurück, müsste die Europäische Zentralbank (EZB) den Tropf für das griechische Finanzsystem zudrehen. Die Banken müssten praktisch über Nacht abgewickelt werden.

*GREXIT*
Eine Pleite Athens hätte nicht automatisch das Euro-Aus für Griechenland – also den Grexit – zur Folge. Tatsächlich ist ein Rauswurf aus dem Euro-Club durch die übrigen Mitglieder nur möglich, wenn die griechische Regierung am Ende selbst zustimmt. Rechtlich gesehen müsste Athen auch aus der EU austreten und sich dann um eine Wiederaufnahme bewerben. 70 Prozent der Griechen wollen den Euro aber behalten. Bei einem Verbleib im Euro ohne weiteren finanziellen Beistand von EZB und Euro-Ländern trocknen Banken und Wirtschaft aber aus. Die Regierung wäre also zum Grexit und der Rückkehr zur Drachme gezwungen. Eine chaotische Übergangsphase von mindestens einem halben Jahr wäre die Folge, schätzten Ökonomen.

*PARALLELWÄHRUNG*
Eine Art Mittelweg zwischen Euro und Grexit wäre die Einführung einer Parallelwährung: Weil dem Staat Barmittel fehlen, zahlt er Beamte und Rentner zumindest zum Teil mit Schuldscheinen aus. Um überhaupt noch Geschäfte zu machen, würden Händler und Dienstleister die Schuldscheine als Zahlungsmittel akzeptieren. Wegen des Risikos wären die Schuldscheine allerdings weniger Wert als der Euro. Die Schuldscheine werden in der Finanzwelt “IOU” genannt, nach dem Englischen “I Owe You” (Ich schulde Dir). Kalifornien griff im Sommer 2009 erfolgreich auf das Hilfsmittel zurück, um eine Pleitephase zu überbrücken.


----------



## turbosnake (27. Juni 2015)

Wie wäre es mit der Quelle dafür?
Was Bankenrun, Kapitalkontrollen, Pleite und Grexit bedeuten - Finanzmarktkrise - derStandard.at ? Wirtschaft



> Die Folgen: Die Banken bluten aus, sie können den Firmen kein Geld mehr leihen, die Wirtschaftsaktivität erliegt.


Verstehe ich nicht so ganz, da das Geld bei den Banken nur virtuell existiert und größer ist als die Summe die ausgezahlt werden kann.
Demnach müssten sie immer Geld übrig haben.


----------



## S754 (27. Juni 2015)

Quelle ist APA und nicht der Standard.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht so ganz, da das Geld bei den Banken nur virtuell existiert und größer ist als die Summe die ausgezahlt werden kann.
> Demnach müssten sie immer Geld übrig haben.



Die Bank verdient an den Kunden. Wenn die ganzen Leute ihr Geld von den Kontos abheben ist logischerweise kein Geld mehr da und die Bank verdient nichts mehr, kann also auch nichts mehr verleihen.


----------



## Putinversteher (27. Juni 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Die Bank verdient an den Kunden. Wenn die ganzen Leute ihr Geld von den Kontos abheben ist logischerweise kein Geld mehr da und die Bank verdient nichts mehr, kann also auch nichts mehr verleihen.



Glückwunsch, du hast offensichtlich Banken und das Geldsystem nicht verstanden.  Banken verleihen nicht Geld von ihren Kunden...


----------



## Best11163 (27. Juni 2015)

Wenn man sich überlegt was passieren würde, wenn Griechenland aus dem Euro fliegen würde, dann kann man sehen, dass das wirklich keiner wollen kann. Fliegt Griechenland aus dem Euro sind 100 Mrd. Euro der Deutschen Staatskasse endgültig weg, dass das insbesondere Merkels Ruf schädigen würde und dann würden Rechtspopulistische Parteien wie die afd richtig an Wählerstimmen zulegen. Dass heißt Merkel wird auf keinen Fall dazu beitragen, dass Griechenland aus dem Euro fliegt. (Zwar will ich nicht, dass Merkel an der Macht bleibt, aber wenn die afd Wählerstimmen gewinnt ist das nie gut).

Dass man in Griechenland bei einem Rauswurf mit extremen humanitären Problemen rechnen muss sollte jedem klar sein. Wenn wir uns Griechenland ansehen stellen wir zunächst einmal fest, dass Griechenland mehr Nahrungsmittel importiert als exportiert. Folglich würde eine schwache Währung bedeuten (welche bei einem Rauswurf definitiv kommen würde) dass Nahrungsmittel exorbitant teurer werden würden. Was das bedeutet muss ich hoffentlich keinem erklären.

Dementsprechend ist es wie es schon angesprochen wurde Griechenland sowie die Gläubigerländer können nicht wollen, dass Griechenland aus dem Euro fliegt. Dementsprechend wird es dazu nicht kommen.


Edit: mit den oben genannten 100 Mrd sind natürlich nicht die eigentlichen Schulden gemeint, die so oder so erstmal weg sind, sonder ein potentieller Schaden, welcher in der Staatskasse entstehen würde. Solche Richtwerte haben einige Ökonomen aufgestellt. Genaue Quellenangaben kann ich dazu aber nicht tätigen, da es schon zu lange her ist, dass ich von diesem Wert gehört habe.


----------



## GottesMissionar (27. Juni 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit der Quelle dafür?
> Was Bankenrun, Kapitalkontrollen, Pleite und Grexit bedeuten - Finanzmarktkrise - derStandard.at ? Wirtschaft
> 
> 
> ...



Banken haben nur maximal rund 10% der vergebenen Kredite auch mit Kundeneinlagen besichert. Früher waren's nur rund 2% aber das wurde die letzten Jahre verschärft was ich gelesen habe.


----------



## S754 (27. Juni 2015)

Hier wird's nochmal gut von einem Experten erklärt: Christoph Varga zur aktuellen Entwicklung / ZIB 1 vom 27.06.2015 um 19.30 Uhr / ORF TVthek


----------



## Putinversteher (27. Juni 2015)

Fliegt Griechenland aus dem Euro dann sind nicht hunderte Milliarden der Deutschen weg - die sind sowieso weg für die Bankenrettung. Was man in Griechenland treibt ist nichts anderes als ein riesen Hütchenspiel. Griechenland hat kein Geld von uns erhalten, im Gegenteil Griechenland hat nicht nur nichts erhalten, sondern verkauft Griechisches Staatseigentum auf Ramschniveau, woran sich gleichzeitig noch von "unserer" Seite dumm und dämlich verdient wird.
Die Schulden wären defakto auch nicht durch einen Euro Ausstieg weg, weil die Forderung dann einfach bestehen bleibt und Griechenland die Schulden dann über ihre Drachme in Euro abtragen müssten. 
Fliegt Griechenland aus dem Euro werden die CDS (Credit Default Swap) fällig die auf den Verbleib Griechenland im Euro abgeschlossen wurden, durch das Signal das damals (schon bei den ersten Kriesenmeldungen) ausgesendet wurde (wir Retten Griechenland koste es was es wolle, was die Ausfallversicherung "totsicher" gemacht hat und dafür gesorgt, das sich dann alleine auf dem US Finanzmarkt ca. 16. Billionen an Forderungen aufgetürmt haben (16 Billionen laut stand des Beitrages von vor 4 Jahren als sich das Problem das heute stattfindet eben schon abgezeichnet hat, wahrscheinlich expondentiell weitergewachsen währendessen )  - Das ist der eigentliche Elefant im Raum den aber in der Öffentlichkeit kaum einer Ausspricht, das wenn man Griechenland fallen lässt, das für einen Weltfinanz Crash sorgen wird, dagegen war die Lehmann Pleite ein Kindergeburtstag. Deswegen wird man auch Griechenland nicht aus dem Euro werfen oder ähnliches, bin aber auch gespannt was sich dann wieder eingefallen lassen wird um den Zirkus am Laufen zu halten. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzK0FFvlfTw


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juni 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht so ganz, da das Geld bei den Banken nur virtuell existiert und größer ist als die Summe die ausgezahlt werden kann.
> Demnach müssten sie immer Geld übrig haben.



Sein Beitrag beinhaltete auch Geldabzug durch Überweisungen. Es stimmt zwar, dass nicht alle Verpflichtungen einer Bank in Bargeld abgehoben werden können, weil es nicht genug Scheine gibt, aber man kann i.d.R. 900-950% des unter der Kontrolle einer Bank befindlichen virtuellen Geldes von dieser abziehen. Bzw. man kann es eben nicht, weil weniger als 0% sind vorgesehen sind. (Wobei ich ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung habe, wo da heute überhaupt noch ein technischer Überwachungsmechanismus sitzt)


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (28. Juni 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, du hast offensichtlich Banken und das Geldsystem nicht verstanden.  Banken verleihen nicht Geld von ihren Kunden...



So ist es,

Vereinfacht:
Kunde A beantragt bei Bank Z einen Kredit, das Geld wird aus dem "Nichts" generiert (Buchgeld),
Mit dem Kredit was man zurückzahlt kann die Bank 2 Sachen machen:

1. sie schreibt das Buchgeld wieder ab und verbucht die Zinsen als "Gewinn" (wer macht das wenn er Nr. 2 machen kann )
2. sie steckt das Geld einfach für sich selbst ein und verbucht es über Umwege als Realgewinn

Im Grunde kann man damit auch mit den Bankberatern* als Kunde spielen,
man muss nur wissen wie

*vorausgesetzt er weis was er tut
-----------------------------------------

BtT:
Griechenland ist ein Witz,
bald steht Italien an


----------



## T-Drive (28. Juni 2015)

Ich bin blos froh dass ein Ende des jetzigen Zustands in Sicht ist.


----------



## Putinversteher (28. Juni 2015)

Wie kommst du darauf ?


----------



## T-Drive (28. Juni 2015)

Na ich hoffe dass sich am Geldkreislauf , beim das Volk auf der Strecke bleibt, etwas ändern wird.


----------



## keinnick (28. Juni 2015)

Die Folgen sind momentan unkalkulierbar. Von daher sollte man mit dem "froh sein" besser noch abwarten.


----------



## T-Drive (28. Juni 2015)

Sicher.
Trotzdem, dass die europäischen Steuerzahler die Steuergeschenke an die griechischen Kapitalisten, oder die  Ausgaben für die Rüstungsindustrie bezahlen ist kein Zustand, da bin ich über die sich abzeichnende Änderung froh.


----------



## Putinversteher (28. Juni 2015)

Das wirst du jetzt aber nicht auf kurze Sicht erleben, ich denke das es wesentlich wahrscheinlicher ist das man durch die jetzige Situation genug Ängste vorm "Grexit" (kein Zufall das dieser Begriff so gepusht wird, weil damit verschleiert wird das aus Griechischer Sicht ein Ausstieg her muss, weil man sonst ja nichts anderes macht als die Lage weiter vor sich hin zu schieben) geschaffen hat das die aktuelle Griechische Regierung damit aus der Regierung gejagt werden kann (wo wir zum nächsten Problem kommen mit dem man sich mal auseinandersetzen sollte.
Es kann ja nicht Sinn des Euros sein, seine schwachen Teilnehmer in Situationen zu hinterlassen in denen man in jeder Regierungswahl entweder einen kompletten Links oder Rechtsruck befürchten muss - im übrigen stehen die nächsten Problemfälle aus Euro Sicht mit Spanien und Portugal weiterhin bereit und die werden ganz genau beobachten wie mit Griechenland verfahren wird und ihre Schlüsse daraus ziehen 
Auf jedenfall hat man doch jetzt schon wieder gewollt ein Klima geschafft in dem keine nüchterne Analyse mehr möglich ist, sondern genug Unsicherheit und Ängste geschaffen wurden, das man den Kurs weitergeht der sich als offensichtlich falsch erwiesen hat, weil die Lösung bedeuten würde mal zu hinterfragen in welches Konstrukt sich ganz Europa treiben lassen hat. 
Und ich bin kein Euro oder Europa Feind - Ein Europäisches Parlament wie aktuell in Brüssel macht ja einfach Sinn, das sich die verschiedenen Euro Länder abstimmen, gemeinsame Standards finden usw. 
Aber da kommen wir zum Schlüsselpunkt des Euros, er ist schlicht und ergreifend zu früh eingeführt worden, weil die Entscheidungsträger durch die Bank alle von dieser Entscheidung profitiert haben. 
Der Europäische Gedanke lebt ja in den Menschen, wir leben ja alle mit offenen Grenzen untereinander und gehen damit um usw.  Aber eine gemeinsame Währung zu der eben mehr gehört als nur Nette Seiten wie keine Umrechnung untereinander, die erhöhte Konsum Nachfrage die dadurch entsteht, einfachere Urlaubsgestaltung usw.  
Dazu gehören eben auch komplexe Wirtschaftliche Vorgänge innerhalb der Euro Länder, die dafür sorgen sollen das man gemeinsame Inflationsziele erreicht und dafür sind wir z.B. ein absolutes Negativbeispiel. 
Bisher sind wir aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht viel zu unterschiedliche, auch in Konkurrenz zueinander stehende Konzepte. 
Bei der jetzt schon entstehenden Euroskepsis die dann aber oft in völlig unsinnige Extreme abgleitet, wie soll denn Europa in 10 Jahren aussehen ? In Frankreich scheint es auch einen starken Rechtsruck mit Le Pen zu geben.  
Ich kann darin auf Dauer keinen Sinn erkennen, wenn kein Teilnehmer Land in der Breite wirklich unter der Gemeinsamen Währung profitiert. 
Selbst wir als der Musterschüler sind ja auch nur auf dem Papier der Gewinner und haben uns unsere Krone dadurch erkauft das wir unser Lohnniveau beispiellos in der Geschichte gedrückt haben und einen gigantischen Niedriglohn Sektor geschaffen der dafür sorgt das 25% der Bevölkerung auf einem Niveau unterwegs sind, das man sie in Prekariat  und abgehängtes Prekariat einteilen muss der Staatlich Subventioniert wird. 
Dadurch haben wir uns aus Export Sicht auf eine Produktivität gebracht, die in vielen Gebieten auf den Märkten die Weltbesten Produkte in teilweise Konkurrenzlose Situation gebracht hat - die uns Überschüsse ermöglichen würden, das man jedes Jahr das die Reallöhne  um 5% steigen lassen müsste, wovon ja alles und jeder Profitiert - während man noch überlegen kann oder muss, eine 30 Stunden Woche einzuführen.
Stattdessen hocken wir hier auf einer tickenden sozialen Zeitbombe dadurch das man uns hier Panik schafft, wir müssten mit China Konkurrieren (mit Indien, Afrika usw. stehen auch schon die nächsten Potentiellen explodierenden Volkswirtschaften in den Startlöchern, mit denen wir dann unseren Enkeln den selben Schwachsinn erklären sollen oder wie ?) - wo garkeine klassische Konkurrenzsituation zustande kommt, weil der Potentielle Konkurrent so unfassbar anders aufgestellt ist, das er unter ganz anderen Vorraussetzungen und Motivationen auf dem Weltmarkt auftritt - ich kann mich nicht erinnern das Deutschland einen riesen Importbedarf an Maschinentechnik hat, weil wir das Land sind das mit Hochtechnologie in diesem Bereich die komplette Welt beliefert, das selbe mit Automobiltechnik, Militärtechnik und haste nicht gesehen. Das macht uns auf dem Weltmarkt aus und sorgt für die Nachfrage.  
Das hatten wir auch eine ganze Weile als Nation verinnerlicht, stattdessen haben wir plötzlich Angst das uns Windkrafträder, Autos usw. aus China überschwemmen und vom Weltmarkt verdrängen könnten, was einfach nicht gegeben ist. 
Genauso wenig sind wir eine  mit günstigen T-Shirts die unsere Kinder für die Welt produzieren. Das selbe mit Indien usw. Von den Produkten die diese Länder produzieren und führende Rollen einnehmen, haben wir uns schon vor Jahrzehnten Volkswirtschaftlich gesehen verabschiedet und importieren diese. 
Stattdessen das wir unsere Position auf unseren Gebieten ausbauen, Technologie, Bildung, Zugang zu Wissen und Märkten, Handel, Austausch und Kommunikation und damit die Vorsprünge die wir uns auf diesen Gebieten haben effektiv weiternutzen, machen wir uns gerade hier echt alle zum Deppen.  
Das schlimme ist ja das wir trotzdem am Ende des Tages anscheinend ganz schlüssig finden, das wir unsere Firmen und Technologien ausspionieren lassen. Unsere Substanz als Land damit verschleudern und jetzt schon wissen das wir wenn wir den Kurs so weitergehen, in spätestens 50 Jahren über eine ordentliche Erhöhung des Dosenpfandes überlegen sollten -  damit uns die alten Leute nicht Massenweise mit ihren Suiziden und Krankheiten die sie nicht versorgen können, belästigen.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (28. Juni 2015)

Ach was denn in 10 Jahren hat Deutschland keine Infrastruktur mehr in Sachen Verkehr,
Deutschland hat kein "Geld" mehr für Straßen, Brückensanierungen. 

Auf manch Autobahnanschnitten werden Schlaglöcher auf der rechten Spur mit Kies aufgefüllt 
und dann mit Teer aufgefüllt "haltbar gemacht"

Schienenverkehr, die DB investiert lieber im Ausland,
sry wie blöd kann man als Staat sein das man die Mehrheit an der Bahn abgibt


----------



## schlumpi13 (29. Juni 2015)

*Das Ende der Demokratie in Europa: Volksabstimmung? Banken-Schließung!*

"Ein Regierungschef wagt es, das Volk zu befragen. Am nächsten Tag gibt  es für die Griechen kein Geld mehr, keine Banken. Die Versklavung eines  ganzen Volks durch die nackte Angst - das ist die neue Währung in  Europa. Der Dämon des Totalitären erhebt sich und beendet die  demokratischen Freiheiten mit der Diktatur des Geldautomaten. Diese wird  zuerst die Griechen verschlingen, und dann den Rest. ..."

Das Ende der Demokratie in Europa: Volksabstimmung? Banken-Schließung! | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN


----------



## GottesMissionar (29. Juni 2015)

Naja, wenn ich gut angelogen werden möchte kann ich auch auf shortnews.de gehen. Da brauche ich keine "Deutschen Wirtschaftsnachrichten". xD


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. Juni 2015)

Mich ärgert es, dass "Deutsche Wirtschaftsnachrichten" immer so seriös klingt, dabei ist es ein reißerisches Schundblättchen.


----------



## keinnick (29. Juni 2015)

Dachte ich mir auch so: https://netzpolitik.org/2014/medienkompetenz-fuer-einsteiger-deutsche-wirtschafts-nachrichten/


----------



## schlumpi13 (29. Juni 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Mich ärgert es, dass "Deutsche Wirtschaftsnachrichten" immer so seriös klingt, dabei ist es ein reißerisches Schundblättchen.



Und dennoch seriöser als die Bild, Spiegel oder andere Propagandablätter. 



GottesMissionar schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich gut angelogen werden  möchte kann ich auch auf shortnews.de gehen. Da brauche ich keine  "Deutschen Wirtschaftsnachrichten". xD



Dann solltest du die Öffentlich-Rechtlichen Fernsehsender in Zukunft meiden bei der Anhäufung von Programmbeschwerden!

Und wo genau wurdet ihr angelogen?
Bitte ausführliche Erklärung mit Beweisen!


----------



## jkox11 (29. Juni 2015)

Ich fliege am Donnerstag nach Kreta. Ich verstehe schon die Volkswirtschaft, Experte davon bin aber nicht  

Muss ich etwas beachten, ausser dass ich kein Geld dahinten aufhebe?!


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> *Das Ende der Demokratie in Europa: Volksabstimmung? Banken-Schließung!*
> 
> "Ein Regierungschef wagt es, das Volk zu befragen. Am nächsten Tag gibt  es für die Griechen kein Geld mehr, keine Banken. Die Versklavung eines  ganzen Volks durch die nackte Angst - das ist die neue Währung in  Europa. Der Dämon des Totalitären erhebt sich und beendet die  demokratischen Freiheiten mit der Diktatur des Geldautomaten. Diese wird  zuerst die Griechen verschlingen, und dann den Rest. ..."
> 
> Das Ende der Demokratie in Europa: Volksabstimmung? Banken-Schließung! | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN



Was nützt es, das Volk zu fragen, wenn das Volk den ganzen Tag Bild Zeitung liest und RTL 2 guckt? 
Da kannst du auch gleich ein paar Schimpansen fragen, wie sich der Aktienkurs entwickelt, anstatt teurer Aktienanalysten zu beauftragen. 
Ach ja. wurde ja schon mal gemacht und die Schimpansen waren besser.


----------



## GottesMissionar (29. Juni 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Mich ärgert es, dass "Deutsche Wirtschaftsnachrichten" immer so seriös klingt, dabei ist es ein reißerisches Schundblättchen.



Ja, stimmt leider. Das größte Topfenblatt. Ist mir ein Rätsel, wieso das auf FB so geteilt wird.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (29. Juni 2015)

DWN ist mMn. Seriöser als jegliches Medium der Mitglieder, wie hieß der Verein nochmal, Atlantikbrücke?

Man könnte genau so Affen xyz wählen lassen,
wobei die vielleicht doch intelligenter sind als die Masse die durch das Fernsehen Gehirngewaschen wird


Ich hab keine Anbindung an das "Normale" Fernsehen,
aber ich habs mir mal angetan, bei einem Bekannten einigen wenige Stunden RTL, NTV, N24 zu glotzen,
ich bin jetzt als Normalo der sich auf die Klassischen _Medien verlässt, so schlau:

Der Russe ist an allem Schuld,
Die USA ist der Arme die wollten nur helfen.

Der Grieche ist in der EU an allem Schuld

Der böse Chinese, ruiniert unsere Firmen

Snowden war/ist in Wahrheit ein Spitzel für den FSB

Hallo geht's noch?


----------



## JePe (29. Juni 2015)

... dann erklaer mir mal diesen offenkundigen Unfug, der dort konstruiert wird - der poese Westen schliesst zur Strafe fuer eine beabsichtige Volksbefragung die Banken.

1. Tsipras´ Regierung kann das Volk fragen, so oft und wonach es will. Worin der Sinn einer Volksbefragung liegt, bei der der Fragende eine ganz bestimmte, fuer ihn komfortable Antwort empfiehlt, weiss ich zwar nicht - aber wie gesagt, fragen kostet nix und ist natuerlich erlaubt.

1a. Der einzige Gewinner dieser Befragung ist Herr Tsipras. Stimmen die Griechen gegen das Paket, kann er gegen die poesen Glaeubiger (die doch tatsaechlich ihr Geld wollen - unerhoert) wettern, irgendwann den EURO verlassen und im Idealfall halbwegs legitimiert sein Land reformieren. Stimmen sie dafuer, kann er sein Wahlversprechen brechen und dennoch sagen: ihr habt´s ja so gewollt. Die Griechen selbst verlieren - und zwar Zeit, die sie nicht haben.

1b. Stein des Anstosses ist auch nicht so sehr, dass es ein Referendum geben wird. Schaeuble z. B. hat sich unlaengst fuer ein solches Referendum ausgesprochen - danach war nie wieder etwas davon zu hoeren. Der Punkt ist eher, dass man es leid war, hingehalten zu werden. Wir haetten gerne einen Gipfel. Sagen wir, am Montag? Sonntagnacht schicken wir dann auch Vorschlaege (Mehrzahl). Wenn wir uns dann einig sind, fliegen wir nach Athen und sagen, dass alles ganz furchtbar ist.

2. Die Banken bleiben geschlossen und die Abhebemenge wird gedeckelt, weil Tsipras´ Regierung das beschlossen hat und so das Offenkundige - naemlich, dass Griechenland laengst Pleite ist - noch ein paar Tage hinterm machtpolitischen Feigenblatt verstecken kann.

3. Niemand sagt den Griechen, was sie zu tun oder zu lassen haben. Es ist ihr Land, in dem sie mit ihrem Geld wirtschaften muessen. Letzteres gefaellt ihnen aber nicht; stattdessen haben sie eine Opferrhetorik entwickelt und verfeinert, derzufolge sie Opfer widriger Umstaende, inkompetenter Vorgaengerregierungen und sinistrer Maechte seien. Merke: alle schuld ausser Griechenland. Das faellt hierzulande wenig ueberraschend auf ohnehin schon rotierende linke Muehlen.

My 2 cents - sie sollten den EURO einstweile verlassen, weil ihre Volkswirtschaft von dieser Waehrung ueberfordert wird.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Juni 2015)

> kann er gegen die poesen Glaeubiger (die doch tatsaechlich ihr Geld wollen - unerhoert) wettern, irgendwann den EURO verlassen und im Idealfall halbwegs legitimiert sein Land reformieren.


Nur kann man weder aus dem Euro austreten oder jemand ausschließen, das sehen die Verträge nicht. Sowas geht nur für die EU Mitgliedschaft.
Dazu würde Griechenland ein Austritt und eine Abwertung der Währung wenig bringen, da die Schulden in Euro bestehen.



> Der Punkt ist eher, dass man es leid war, hingehalten zu werden.


Nur ist am selber auch keinen Schritt auf Griechenland zugegangen.


----------



## JePe (29. Juni 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Nur kann man weder aus dem Euro austreten oder jemand ausschließen, das sehen die Verträge nicht. Sowas geht nur für die EU Mitgliedschaft.



Den jetzigen Zustand einer de facto-Transferunion sahen die Vertraege auch nicht vor; von Kolorit wie den Maastricht-Kriterien mal ganz abgesehen.

Davon abgesehen ist die Aussage zwar zutreffend, der gezogene Schluss aber falsch - mag sein, dass die Vertraege keine Regelung fuer ein Verlassen des EURO vorsehen. Ausgeschlossen wird ein solcher Schritt aber auch nicht. Deutschland z. B. hat die Waehrungshoheit formal nie aufgegeben, sie ruht nur zugunsten des EURO. Die griechische Situation duerfte aehnlich sein. Wuerden alle EURO-Staaten zustimmen, waere ein EURO-Austritt Griechenlands durchaus vorstellbar. Das impliziert aber, dass sie das wollen - wenn nicht, duerfte es schwer werden, sie zum Verlassen zu bewegen oder aus dem EURO auszuschliessen. Meine Befuerchtung ist, dass sie eben diese Karte spielen werden.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Dazu würde Griechenland ein Austritt und eine Abwertung der Währung wenig bringen, da die Schulden in Euro bestehen.



Deshalb muesste es zuvor foermlich den Bankrott erklaeren und damit den lange bestehenden Zustand formalisieren. Einem nackten Griechen koennte man nicht in die Tasche fassen. Eine andere Waehrung - die Drachme oder wie-auch-immer heissen koennte - koennte man nach Einfuehrung abwerten. Das wuerde zwar sofort kaum etwas bewirken, aber Griechenlands Volkswirtschaft Perspektiven und Handlungsfreiraeume eroeffnen, die sie im Moment als Drehscheibe (Hilfen kommen rein und werden an Glaeubiger ueberwiesen) nicht hat.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Nur ist am selber auch keinen Schritt auf Griechenland zugegangen.



Das ist nicht mein Eindruck. Am Ende geht es hier aber nach vielen Jahren auch nicht mehr um floskelhaftes "Aufeinanderzugehen", sondern um Anerkenntnis der Realitaet.

EDIT: Sachen gibt´s.


----------



## Atent123 (30. Juni 2015)

Was meint ihr bei welchen Szenarios der Euro am Mitwoch wie stark fallen würde ?


----------



## taks (30. Juni 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Dazu würde Griechenland ein Austritt und eine Abwertung der Währung wenig bringen, da die Schulden in Euro bestehen.



Aber die eigene Währung lässt sich leichter "manipulieren" um einen günstigen Wechselkurs zum Euro zu erhalten ^^




Atent123 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr bei welchen Szenarios der Euro am Mitwoch wie stark fallen würde ?



Gegenüber welcher Währung?
Die schweizerische Nationalbank hat ja anscheinend (Gestern?) schon den Franken stark entwertet, damit er zum Euro nicht noch teurer wird ^^


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (30. Juni 2015)

Ich bin dafür das Griechenland den Euro behalten kann wenn es das Volk wirklich will,
warum !?:

Unter anderem:
Goldman Sachs hat geholfen die Finanzen zu Manipulieren,
Und die Deutsche Bank hat bei der ganzen Blase brav mitgespielt.

Jetzt soll es die EUSA ausbaden das sie den Banken so viel Zugeständnisse machen  und fertig


----------



## Imperat0r (30. Juni 2015)

DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> Goldman Sachs hat geholfen die Finanzen zu Manipulieren,



Goldman Sachs hat überall seine Finger im Spiel um etwas zu manipulieren. Verbrecherorgranisation.

Dazu gibt es auf YouTube eine gute Reportage:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNEeHd6kY3I


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (30. Juni 2015)

Das ist ja klar,
aber es ist schon Interessant wie selbst Politiker der Gier der 0en und 1en nachstreben,
am Ende warst 60-70 Jahre hier und  gehabt hast nichts außer ja was eigentlich?

Leute unterdrückt, belogen und alles nur für die eigenen Gier,
Und sobald man unter der Erde liegt können sich diese Personen ihre 0en und 1en sonst wohin schieben.

Nebenbei:
Geld ist Wertlos, Geld hat nur Wert weil die Menschen daran glauben,
würde keiner das Papier bzw. die 0en und 1en annehmen gäbe es den Scheiß wie er heute läuft nicht.


----------



## taks (30. Juni 2015)

DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> Das ist ja klar,
> aber es ist schon Interessant wie selbst Politiker der Gier der 0en und 1en nachstreben,
> am Ende warst 60-70 Jahre hier und  gehabt hast nichts außer ja was eigentlich?
> 
> ...



Dafür bekämmst du deinen Lohn in Rindshälften ausgezahlt? ^^


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (30. Juni 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Dafür bekämmst du deinen Lohn in Rindshälften ausgezahlt? ^^



Im Grunde wärs gar nicht verwerflich,
aber ich esse kein Fleisch.

Ich lass mir meinen Gehalt zu ca. 50% Palladium und zu 50% in Euros auszahlen,
das Geld BAR nicht 0 und 1 auf das Konto


----------



## taks (30. Juni 2015)

DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> Im Grunde wärs gar nicht verwerflich,
> aber ich esse kein Fleisch.
> 
> Ich lass mir meinen Gehalt zu ca. 50% Palladium und zu 50% in Euros auszahlen,
> das Geld BAR nicht 0 und 1 auf das Konto



Naja, Papiergeld ist eigentlich genau so wertlos wie Digitales. Und das Digitale hat noch ne bessere CO2-Bilanz ^^


----------



## S754 (30. Juni 2015)

Hier ein spannender Liveticker zur Situation 
"Last-Minute"-Angebot für Athen liegt am Tisch - news.ORF.at


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (30. Juni 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Naja, Papiergeld ist eigentlich genau so wertlos wie Digitales. Und das Digitale hat noch ne bessere CO2-Bilanz ^^



Gut mit buntem Papier könnte man noch andere dinge machen,
Serviette 
Taschentuch
Toilettenpapier




S754 schrieb:


> Hier ein spannender Liveticker zur Situation
> "Last-Minute"-Angebot fÃ¼r Athen liegt am Tisch - news.ORF.at


Las mich doch bitte mit dem ORF in ruhe,
hatte ewig streit das ich die GIS nicht zahle.
------------------------------------------------------

Amerikaner halten zu Griechenland: US-Ã–konomen schlagen sich auf Tsipras' Seite

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Aber das Ergebnis steht ja schon fest,
Griechenland beugt sich vor Merkel und Juncker


----------



## S754 (30. Juni 2015)

*Opposition behauptet: Tsipras will zur Drachme zurück
*
„Es gibt schon ein Team im Amt des Ministerpräsidenten, mit Personal vom Rechnungshof, das zurzeit an der Drachme arbeitet“, sagt der Abgeordnete Haris Theoharis von der Zentrumspartei To Potami im Parlament.


----------



## taks (30. Juni 2015)

DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> Gut mit buntem Papier könnte man noch andere dinge machen,
> Serviette
> Taschentuch
> Toilettenpapier



Konfetti 




> Amerikaner halten zu Griechenland: US-Ã–konomen schlagen sich auf Tsipras' Seite



Sonst müssen sie sich ja einen neuen Mittelmeerstützpunkt suchen.
Sind ja anscheinend schon mit Montenegro am verhandeln


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juni 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir auch so: https://netzpolitik.org/2014/medienkompetenz-fuer-einsteiger-deutsche-wirtschafts-nachrichten/



Da hätte man noch auf die Gründerfirma im Hintergrund (Blogform Social Media - klingt doch gleich viel weniger nach Zeitung und viel mehr nach dem Teil des Internets, in dem man vergleichbare Zeitungsglossen sonst findet...) nennen und dass diese Seite aus den "Deutsch Russischen Nachrichten" hervorgegangen ist. (vergl. diverse Links um Ukrainethread zur Osteuropa-Politik und insbesondere auch zur Osteuropa-Wirtschaftspolitik, die DWN-Meinungen verbreiten)




JePe schrieb:


> 3. Niemand sagt den Griechen, was sie zu tun oder zu lassen haben. Es ist ihr Land, in dem sie mit ihrem Geld wirtschaften muessen. Letzteres gefaellt ihnen aber nicht; stattdessen haben sie eine Opferrhetorik entwickelt und verfeinert, derzufolge sie Opfer widriger Umstaende, inkompetenter Vorgaengerregierungen und sinistrer Maechte seien.



Und was ist daran falsch, wenn man festhält, dass die aktuelle wirtschaftliche Lage Griechenlands von über einem halben Jahrzehnt Politik von IWB, EZB und Deutschland bestimmt wird?




JePe schrieb:


> Die griechische Situation duerfte aehnlich sein. Wuerden alle EURO-Staaten zustimmen, waere ein EURO-Austritt Griechenlands durchaus vorstellbar.



Wenn sich alle einig wären, ist alles möglich. "Konsens" ist derzeit aber gerade out.



> Deshalb muesste es zuvor foermlich den Bankrott erklaeren und damit den lange bestehenden Zustand formalisieren. Einem nackten Griechen koennte man nicht in die Tasche fassen. Eine andere Waehrung - die Drachme oder wie-auch-immer heissen koennte - koennte man nach Einfuehrung abwerten. Das wuerde zwar sofort kaum etwas bewirken, aber Griechenlands Volkswirtschaft Perspektiven und Handlungsfreiraeume eroeffnen, die sie im Moment als Drehscheibe (Hilfen kommen rein und werden an Glaeubiger ueberwiesen) nicht hat.



Warum sollte Griechenland eine neue Währung einführen und diese abwerten, wenn ihnen das nichts bringt? Bankrott erklären können sie auch so. Aber diese letzte Drohung, über die sich ohnehin jeder Politiker im klaren ist, hat Tsipras erstmal stecken lassen und "nur" eine Abstimmung angekündigt.
(Imho vergeblich. Merkel & Co wollen keinen Kompromiss, keine Vernunft und keine Demokratie, sie wollen das Griechenland gehorcht. Die spannende Frage ist nur, wieviel ihnen diese Macht wert ist. Denn eins ist klar: Wenn ein Staat mit Primärüberschuss nicht mehr all seine Zahlungsverpflichtungen erfüllen kann, dann ist das für dessen Gläubiger schlimmer, als für seine Bürger. Dann werden es nicht mehr nur die Griechen sein, die die Konsequenzen des Troika-Diktats spüren.)


----------



## JePe (30. Juni 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und was ist daran falsch, wenn man festhält, dass die aktuelle wirtschaftliche Lage Griechenlands von über einem halben Jahrzehnt Politik von IWB, EZB und Deutschland bestimmt wird?



Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich die Aussage fuer falsch, mindestens aber verkuerzt halte - warum ein halbes Jahrzehnt? Und warum so negativ konnotiert? Ohne die genannten waere Griechenland schon vor ebendem halben Jahrzehnt pleite gewesen. Nicht die drei haben Griechenland Hilfen aufgeschwatzt, Griechenland hat immer wieder um Hilfen gebeten.

Griechenland ist mehr als die Haelfte der seit seiner Unabhaengigkeit im Jahr 1829 verstrichenen Zeit nicht kreditwuerdig und mehrfach pleite gewesen. Das waren andere zwar auch - aber fast immer als Folge von Kriegen. Griechenland hat es hingegen fertiggebracht, inmitten eines wohlhabenden Europas Pleite zu gehen. Das ist eine Leistung, die nicht nur IWF & Co. angelastet werden kann. Bis zum EURO-Eintritt im Jahr 2001 musste Griechenland noch ca. 25% Zinsen zahlen; als EURO-Land waren es ueber Nacht nur noch 5%. Anstatt die gewonnene Luft in Entschuldung, Sanierung und Investitionen zu stecken, hat man einfach weiter gemacht wie bisher - bestenfalls.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn sich alle einig wären, ist alles möglich. "Konsens" ist derzeit aber gerade out.



Eben. Und meine Vermutung ist, dass Griechenland genau diese Karte spielen will: darauf bauend, dass Europa helfen wird; koste es, was es wolle - und sei es der gesunde Menschenverstand.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Warum sollte Griechenland eine neue Währung einführen und diese abwerten, wenn ihnen das nichts bringt? Bankrott erklären können sie auch so.



Die Reihenfolge ist falsch - erst der Bankrott (der ihnen alleine nichts nuetzt), dann eine neue, abwaertbare Waehrung. Die wuerde ihnen irgendwann durchaus helfen (Gruende u. a. siehe Link).  Was Tsipras´ Regierung hingegen vorzuschweben scheint, ist ein fremdfinanzierter Aufschwung ohne Anstrengung und ohne Verzicht. Das klingt vielleicht drastisch, ist aber mMn im Kontext der letzten Jahrzenhte eine haltbare Analyse.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juli 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Und warum so negativ konnotiert?



Weil die Troika ihre Macht genutzt hat um das Bisschen, was in Griechenland einigermaßen okay war, zu zerstören. Was gerettet wurde, war nicht der griechische Staat und schon gar nicht die griechische Bevölkerung. Im Gegenteil, letztere hat in den letzten Jahren massiv gegeben - und keinswegs nur diejenigen, die von den vorrangehenden Missständen profitiert hatten. Gerettet wurden vielmehr die Spekulationsobjekte und Aufträge von Unternehmen in den restlichen EU-Staaten.

Und, nur um noch mal daran zu erinnern:
So gut wieder Staat auf diesem Planeten finanziert sich über Schulden, die er nie und nimmer zurückzahlen kann. Griechenland hat als Blinder unter den Einäugigen die volle Ladung Spekulantentum abbekommen, hätten es keine besseren Opfer gegeben, hätte man genausogut für Deutschland auf den Kreditkollaps wetten können. Sich hinterher als Gewinner eines riskanten und unfairen Systems hinzustellen und auf die Verlierer einzuschlagen...
Es gibt schönere Gründe, sich als was besseres zu fühlen.



> Eben. Und meine Vermutung ist, dass Griechenland genau diese Karte spielen will: darauf bauend, dass Europa helfen wird; koste es, was es wolle - und sei es der gesunde Menschenverstand.



Nun, den muss man ja nicht unbedingt als erstes opfern. Wie wäre es, wenn man zunächst einmal auf eigenen Gewinn verzichtet? Und darauf, den Gegenüber für seine Fehler zu bestrafen wollen?
Die Vorschläge, mit denen die EU letzte Woche in die Verhandlungen startete, beinhalteten (gerne als Schwerpunkt) u.a.:

- Ein deutlich und sofort angehobenes Rentenalter. Effekt für Griechenland: Noch mehr Arbeitslose, die den Staat bei menschenwürdigen Bedingungen auch nicht billiger kommen würden. Effekt für Europa: Man kann in der BILD damit prahlen, dass man es den faulen Griechen so richtig gegeben hat.
- Verkauf einiger der potentialreichsten Staatsunternehmen. Effekt für Griechenland: Weniger Gewinne in der Zukunft, sinkende Staatseinnahmen im Vergleich zu einer Reformierung der Unternehmen; gegebenfalls sogar höhere Staatsausgaben, um die Auswirkungen kurzfristiger Gewinnmaximierung der privatisierten Unternehmen auf die Gesellschaft zu kompensieren. Effekt für Europa: Zumindest den Steueranteil auf die jetzt ins Ausland fließenden Gewinne selbst kassieren.
- Erweiterung des niedrigsten Steuersatzes von Medikamente auf alle Pharmaartikel. Effekt für Griechenland: Weniger Steuereinnahmen, denn das Land hat quasi keine Pharmaindustrie. Und Arbeitslose mit schönerem Teint. Effekt für Europa: Bessere Absatzchancen für die eigene Pharmaindustrie. Und weniger Sonnenbrand bei rückkehrenden Touristen.
- Deutliche Anhebung des effektiven Steuersatzes für Reder. Effekt für Griechenland: Niedrigere Einnahmen nach dem sofortigen Abzug der Hochsee-Rederei-Branche, die ohnehin weltweit Niederlassungen hat und für die der Stammsitz genauso ein Wort auf dem Papier ist, wie die Flagge, unter der ihre Schiffe fahren. Zusätzlich Kollaps der heimischen Wirtschaft, nach Reduzierung der innergriechischen Schifffahrt (schon mal auf eine Karte geguckt??). Effekt für Europa: Mit etwas Glück geschwächte Konkurrenz für die kurz vor der Pleite stehenden deutschen, niederländischen,... Redeereien.

Was es dagegen nicht gab, waren Verhandlungen über Steuerabkommen, die eine Flucht griechischen Millionärs-Kapitals im Ausland verhindert. Oder eine EU-Landwirtschaftssubventionsreform, in der polnische Großflächen-Glyphosat-Ablagerflächen nicht mehr gegenüber griechischen Bio-Olivenplantagen bevorzugt werden. Oder eine NATO-Reform, in der nicht mehr die Staaten in Randlage die dort gewollten Bodenstreitkräfte allein finanzieren (und auch noch bei den anderen teuere Hardware dafür einkaufen). Oder Investitions-/Subventionsrichtlinien, die es einem EU-Staat ermöglichen würden, Unternehmen zur Bereitstellung essentieller Dienstleistungen selbst und der gesellschaftlich sinnvollsten Weise zu betreiben, anstatt die Vollprivatisierung zum Standard zu erklären und jede Ausnahme zum bürokratischen Monstrum und/oder limitierten Krüppel zu machen. Denn eigentlich sind Verkehr, Banken, Versicherungen, Gesundheit,... am besten landesweit organisiert und direkt mit den nötigen sozialen Aufträgen verknüpft, anstatt viel Energie in das Ausstechen von Konkurrenten zu verschwenden und am Ende den Staat die Kollateralschäden beseitigen zu lassen.

Die Verhandlungen um Griechenland sind noch lange nicht an einem Punkt, an dem der gesunde Menschenverstand gefährdet wäre oder an dem es auch nur um Griechenland als solches geht. Bislang geht es einzig und allein darum, möglichst schnell so viel möglich aus der Situation, sprich: den Griechen, heraus zu quetschen. Und wenn schon kein Geld, dann wenigstens Wählerstimmen zu Hause.
Sonst würde die griechische Drohung, aus der Kooperation auszusteigen, ja auch nicht funktionieren. Operativ im jetzt betrachtet ist Griechenland der Geber am Verhandlungstisch, die anderen EU-Staaten sind diejenigen, die etwas wollen. Ziemlich viel sogar. (Natürlich durchaus als berechtigte Gegenleistung für das, was sie in der Vergangenheit gegeben haben. Aber wir gesagt: Dafür haben sie sich unter anderem schon das Recht rausgenommen, Griechenland zu diktieren und noch tiefer in die Misere zu reiten. Und unter anderem aus diesem Grund kann Griechenland im Moment einfach nicht mehr geben. Die griechische Bevölkerung, die mehrheitlich kein Profiteur war, an die Wand zu stellen, bringt niemandem etwas.)




> Die Reihenfolge ist falsch - erst der Bankrott (der ihnen alleine nichts nuetzt), dann eine neue, abwaertbare Waehrung. Die wuerde ihnen irgendwann durchaus helfen (Gruende u. a. siehe Link).  Was Tsipras´ Regierung hingegen vorzuschweben scheint, ist ein fremdfinanzierter Aufschwung ohne Anstrengung und ohne Verzicht. Das klingt vielleicht drastisch, ist aber mMn im Kontext der letzten Jahrzenhte eine haltbare Analyse.



Dein Link bezieht sich auf historische Beispiele eigenständiger Wirtschaftsbereiche. Griechenland ist im Moment aber Teil einer großen europäischen Wirtschaftsgemeinschaft und, das sollte man vielleicht bei Zeiten wiederholen, Netto-Importeuer. Eine abgewertete Währung würde die Situation verschlechtern, eigentlich bräuchte Griechenland sogar eine Aufwertung der operativen Abläufe. Eine eigene Währung würde aber vom Markt zwangsläufig und massiv fremd abgewertet werden.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2015)

Die Staatsschulden Griechenland sind in den letzten Jahren im Verhältnis zum BIP von 110% auf 175% gestiegen.
Das Land ist seit 5 Jahren pleite, wird aber trotzdem noch gehalten.
Den Schuldenschnitt hätte man vor 5 Jahren machen sollen, als die privaten Gläubiger noch drin waren.
Marktwirtschaft ist eben auch mit Risiko behaftet, wer falsch kalkuliert, verliert sein Geld, ist nun mal so.
Aber die Politik hat die privaten Investoren zu Lasten der Steuerzahler rausgekauft.
Und jetzt kann Europa nicht mehr zurück, weil sie sonst zugeben müssten, dass ihre Wirtschafts- und Finanzpolitik der letzten 5 Jahre komplett falsch war.

Selbst wenn Griechenland austreten würde, verblieben die Schulden in Euro und nicht in einer neuen griechischen Währung.
Das Land wird auch in 100 Jahren die Schulden nicht zurück zahlen können.
Also einfach die Schulden Griechenlands mit den Barvermögen der Griechen aufrechnen und fertig.


----------



## Adi1 (1. Juli 2015)

De Facto ist Griechenland jetzt pleite.

Ohne einen wirklichen Schuldenschnitt, wird dieses Land niemals mehr auf die Beine kommen. 

Bleibt eigentlich nur es übrig, Einführung einer Parallelwährung, Abwertung hinnehmen in den 2-3 Jahren Reformen durchführen.

Danach kann man dann mit einer funktionierenden Staatsverwaltung wieder eintreten.


----------



## poiu (1. Juli 2015)

Wurde die Arte Doku hier schon gepostet?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htxVHN_hUUQ


----------



## Adi1 (1. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also einfach die Schulden Griechenlands mit den Barvermögen der Griechen aufrechnen und fertig.



Nee, ganz so einfach ist das nicht. 

Damit würdest Du einfach 95% der Bevölkerung komplett enteignen.

Dann wären soziale Unruhen, und Event. ein Bürgerkrieg sogar möglich.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nee, ganz so einfach ist das nicht.
> 
> Damit würdest Du einfach 95% der Bevölkerung komplett enteignen.
> 
> Dann wären soziale Unruhen, und Event. ein Bürgerkrieg sogar möglich.



Wie kommst du darauf, dass das schwer ist?

Es gibt einen Freibetrag. Jeder, der mehr Vermögen hat als dieser Freibetrag, wird das Vermögen entzogen und mit den Schulden des Landes aufgerechnet.
Wie viel Geld haben die reichen Griechen in die Schweiz geschleppt oder in Ausland angelegt? 500 Milliarden?

Ist in Deutschland ebenso einfach.
2,2 Billionen Euro Schulden stehen 5 Billionen Euro Barvermögen gegenüber.
Die Schulden mit dem Barvermögen aufrechnen ist das einfachste der Welt. Könnte die Regierung mit 2/3 Mehrheit problemlos durch den Bundestag winken und die Schulden wären weg.


----------



## poiu (1. Juli 2015)

im Effekt waren das die Gewinnder der letzten Politik, also auch der die zu der Blase 2008 geführt haben, anstatt in die Realwirtschaft zu investieren mussten höhere Zinsen her und da haben die Banken mit dem Poker angefangen, die Gewinne privatisieren udn die Verluste sozialisieren, war dann das Endergebnis. Die Politik hat sich nicht getraut das anzupacken


Übrigens wäre die Beschlagnahmung von Geldern die aus Steuerflucht irgendwo hin geschafft wurden sogar rechtlich machbar.

ABer da werden sich die  Briten auch unglaublich wehren, immerhin ist Steuerflucht deren nGeschäftsmode,l zusammen mit den ganzen Steuerfluchtsinseln wo die Briten so tun als hätten die Damit nix am Hut


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf, dass das schwer ist?
> 
> Es gibt einen Freibetrag. Jeder, der mehr Vermögen hat als dieser Freibetrag, wird das Vermögen entzogen und mit den Schulden des Landes aufgerechnet.
> Wie viel Geld haben die reichen Griechen in die Schweiz geschleppt oder in Ausland angelegt? 500 Milliarden?



Genau an dieses Geld zu gehen (das bei weitem nicht nur in der Schweiz liegt, sondern auch in EU Ländern), dass ist ja eben nicht Thema der Verhandlungen. Weil es ein Schnitt ins Fleisch der nicht-griechischen Verhandlungspartner wäre.
Auf den griechischen Bankkonten dagegen ist schon lange nicht mehr viel zu holen. (Sonst wären die Banken ja auch nicht so gefährdet.)


----------



## Amon (2. Juli 2015)

*Eilmeldung!!!*

Die EU fordert Griechenland zum wiederholten mal auf ein Reformkonzept vorzulegen

Die ehemalige Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel feiert ihren 80. Geburtstag.


----------



## JePe (2. Juli 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weil die Troika ihre Macht genutzt hat um das Bisschen, was in Griechenland einigermaßen okay war, zu zerstören.



?

Kannst Du das ein wenig ausgestalten?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Ein deutlich und sofort angehobenes Rentenalter. Effekt für Griechenland: Noch mehr Arbeitslose, die den Staat bei menschenwürdigen Bedingungen auch nicht billiger kommen würden. Effekt für Europa: Man kann in der BILD damit prahlen, dass man es den faulen Griechen so richtig gegeben hat.



Lt. EUROSTAT und OECD liegt das tatsaechliche Renteneintrittsalter in Griechenland bei 61,X Jahren; Beamte wechseln jedoch schon mit durchschnittlich 56,X Jahren in den Ruhestand. Allerdings sind belastbare Zahlen aus Griechenland auch in diesem Bereich schwer zu bekommen. Problematisch sind auch die unzaehligen Sonderregelungen: Muetter mit mindestens 25 Beitragsjahren und einem Kind unter 18 koennen schon mit 50 verrenten, Dazu kommen im oeffentlichen und teiloeffentlichen Bereich diverse Zusatzrenten, die alleine bis zu 2.000 EURO ausmachen koennen - in einem linksgefuehrten Land, in dem jeder fuenfte Rentner weniger als 500 EURO erhaelt.

Der Vorschlag der Institutionen sieht uebrigens eine Anhebung auf 67 Jahre vor. In der freien Wirtschaft, wo noch vorhanden, faellt die Erhoehung also moderat aus; im Beamtenapparat gaebe es durchaus Bedarf an mehr Personal, z. B. im Kataster- und Fiskalbereich. Noch mehr Arbeitslose? Vielleicht. Nicht billiger? Das bezweifle ich. Und die griechische Regierung auch - die erwartet bei einem moderaten Anstieg des Rentenalters im oeffentlichen Dienst auf 58,X Jahre Einsparungen von 115 Mio. bis 2020 und in der Privatwirtschaft bei einem Anstieg auf 63,X Jahre 363 Mio. bis 2022.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Verkauf einiger der potentialreichsten Staatsunternehmen. Effekt für Griechenland: Weniger Gewinne in der Zukunft, sinkende Staatseinnahmen im Vergleich zu einer Reformierung der Unternehmen; gegebenfalls sogar höhere Staatsausgaben, um die Auswirkungen kurzfristiger Gewinnmaximierung der privatisierten Unternehmen auf die Gesellschaft zu kompensieren. Effekt für Europa: Zumindest den Steueranteil auf die jetzt ins Ausland fließenden Gewinne selbst kassieren.



Im letzten verhandlungsgegenstaendlichen Papier der Institutionen war von Haefen und Flughaefen die Rede. Muss ein Flughafen ein Staatsbetrieb sein? Mir faellt kein vernuenftiger Grund dafuer ein. Die Haefen generieren keine Einnahmen; abseits der Kontinentaldrift sehe ich auch keine Abwanderungsgefahr - der Verkauf wuerde aber sofort Geld in die hellenischen Kassen spuelen. Und so erfreulich Potenziale auch fuer das betrachtende Auge sind - Griechenland ist heute pleite.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Erweiterung des niedrigsten Steuersatzes von Medikamente auf alle Pharmaartikel. Effekt für Griechenland: Weniger Steuereinnahmen, denn das Land hat quasi keine Pharmaindustrie. Und Arbeitslose mit schönerem Teint. Effekt für Europa: Bessere Absatzchancen für die eigene Pharmaindustrie. Und weniger Sonnenbrand bei rückkehrenden Touristen.



Da, wie Du richtig festgestellt hast, Griechenland ueber keine (mir bekannte) Pharmaindustrie verfuegt, sehe ich keinen Interessenskonflikt. Was ich sehe, ist ein sinkender Preis fuer die Verbraucher - auch die griechischen. Ueber den Nutzwert der feilgebotenen Produkte laesst sich prima streiten ... ich weiss nur nicht genau, wozu das gut sein soll?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Deutliche Anhebung des effektiven Steuersatzes für Reder. Effekt für Griechenland: Niedrigere Einnahmen nach dem sofortigen Abzug der Hochsee-Rederei-Branche, die ohnehin weltweit Niederlassungen hat und für die der Stammsitz genauso ein Wort auf dem Papier ist, wie die Flagge, unter der ihre Schiffe fahren. Zusätzlich Kollaps der heimischen Wirtschaft, nach Reduzierung der innergriechischen Schifffahrt (schon mal auf eine Karte geguckt??). Effekt für Europa: Mit etwas Glück geschwächte Konkurrenz für die kurz vor der Pleite stehenden deutschen, niederländischen,... Redeereien.



Siehe oben - die griechischen Reeder zahlen faktisch keine Steuern (es gibt eine eher symbolische Tonnagesteuer, die nach Schiffsalter gestaffelt ist und idR einige Cent pro 100 Tonnen Ladung betraegt), Einkuenfte aus Schiffahrtsgeschaeften- und Verkaeufen hingegen sind steuerfrei. Die griechische Handelsflotte umfasst mehr als 3.000 Schiffe mit einer Tragfaehigkeit von 250 Mio Tonnen (tdw) - China hat etwas mehr als die Haelfte. Aber vermutlich haben die eben weniger Waren zu verschiffen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was es dagegen nicht gab, waren Verhandlungen über Steuerabkommen, die eine Flucht griechischen Millionärs-Kapitals im Ausland verhindert.



Kapitalflucht verhindern wuerden ein den Namen verdienendes Steuerwesen und eine effektive Kapitalverkehrskontrolle. Vermutlich wuerde es sogar schon helfen, wenn Tsipras´ Regierung nicht wie ein Geisterfahrer agieren und Vertrauen auch im Inland verzocken wuerde. Ansonsten hat der mutmasslich groesste Teil des "geflohenen Kapitals" eine neue Heimat in England (kein Mitglied der EURO-Zone, droht gerade selbst mit EU-Austritt) und vor allem der Schweiz (kein EU-Mitglied) gefunden. Wie soll ein Vertrag mit Bulgarien und Portugal da helfen ... ?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Oder eine EU-Landwirtschaftssubventionsreform, in der polnische Großflächen-Glyphosat-Ablagerflächen nicht mehr gegenüber griechischen Bio-Olivenplantagen bevorzugt werden.



Den Punkt gebe ich Dir - mit der Einschraenkung, dass das alleine nicht reichen wird.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Oder eine NATO-Reform, in der nicht mehr die Staaten in Randlage die dort gewollten Bodenstreitkräfte allein finanzieren (und auch noch bei den anderen teuere Hardware dafür einkaufen).



Die NATO-Zielvorgabe fuer die Mitgliedslaender betraegt 2% des BIP, das in Griechenland im Jahr 2014 ca. 250 Mrd. US$ betrug. Sonderregelungen fuer Griechenland, insbesondere solche, die es dazu verpflichtet haetten, diesen Benchmark kontinuierlich zu ueberbieten, sind mir nicht bekannt.

Allerdings halte ich es fuer moeglich, dass uns die NATO-Mitgliedschaft noch teuer zu stehen kommt - der NATO-Rat muss Beschluesse einstimmig treffen. Ich waere nicht wirklich ueberrascht, wenn man sich ein konformes Abstimmverhalten demnaechst bezahlen laesst.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine abgewertete Währung würde die Situation verschlechtern, eigentlich bräuchte Griechenland sogar eine Aufwertung der operativen Abläufe.



Eine steile These.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juli 2015)

> Eine steile These.


Wieso? Die Schulden wurden in Euro gemacht und wenn die mit ihrer möglichen neuen Währung weiter den Bach runter gehen steigen die Schulden ja.
Wie kann ein Land was nix auf der Naht hat so lange zocken bis alles verloren ist. Mir fallen da gerade nur 2 Sachen ein, 1. die Reparationsleistung von uns und 2. man hatte nie die Absicht die Schulden abzubauen.
Von mir aus könnte man die EU sowie den Euro abschaffen


----------



## taks (2. Juli 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ohne einen wirklichen Schuldenschnitt, wird dieses Land niemals mehr auf die Beine kommen.



Doch doch, einfach den ganzen Staat privatisieren


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juli 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Die ehemalige Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel feiert ihren 80. Geburtstag.



So würde es mir sehr gut gefallen^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juli 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> ?
> 
> Kannst Du das ein wenig ausgestalten?



Spontan nur ein paar Beispiele:
- Griechenland war nie eine sonderlich starke Exportnation, ein Großteil der Jobs ist vom Binnenmarkt abhängig. Die Troika hat schlagartig die Binnennachfrage zusammenbrechen lassen und vor allem hat sie klargestellt, dass die Binnennachfrage auch in Zukunft im Keller bleibt
=> Griechenland wurde für Investitionen extram unattraktiv.
- Griechenland hatte ein funktionierendes Sozialsystem (Renten, Arbeitslosenhilfe, Krankenversicherung) und Probleme mit der Steuererlichkeit beim kleinen Mann. Dank der Troika haben heute >25% der Griechen nicht einmal mehr eine Krankenversicherung (Quelle: TAZ von heute) und können keine Medikamente bezahlen, ärmere Rentner waren bis zur Einführung von Extrazahlungen unter Tsipras z.T. auf Hilfe von Familienmitgliedern zur Finanzierung des täglichen Bedarfs angewiesen, etc. Kurz: Die Einschnitte der Troika waren so hart, dass es für nicht wenige Griechen auf einmal lebensnotwendig ist (im Falle von Krankheiten wortwörtlich!), am Staat vorbei zu handeln, Zahlen zu unterschlagen, sich auf dem Schwarzmarkt zu versorgen. Und jetzt stellt man überrascht fest, dass sich die Steuermoral nicht verbessert hat...
- Iirc gab es auch einige Einschränkungen im öffentlichen Transportwesen aufgrund der Privatisierungen und Abgabenerhöhungen (genaueres rauszuschen könnte dauern, Google ist zugespamt - reicht dir Logik?) und aufgrund der Inselstruktur ist das in Griechenland auch entscheidend für die Wirtschaft: Fährt die Fähre nicht, weil sie mit höheren Steuern oder nach Privatisierung als unrentabel eingestellt wurde, dann kann auch keine Ware geliefert werden.
- (zu ex-Staatsbetrieben: siehe unten)



> Der Vorschlag der Institutionen sieht uebrigens eine Anhebung auf 67 Jahre vor. In der freien Wirtschaft, wo noch vorhanden, faellt die Erhoehung also moderat aus; im Beamtenapparat gaebe es durchaus Bedarf an mehr Personal, z. B. im Kataster- und Fiskalbereich. Noch mehr Arbeitslose? Vielleicht. Nicht billiger? Das bezweifle ich. Und die griechische Regierung auch - die erwartet bei einem moderaten Anstieg des Rentenalters im oeffentlichen Dienst auf 58,X Jahre Einsparungen von 115 Mio. bis 2020 und in der Privatwirtschaft bei einem Anstieg auf 63,X Jahre 363 Mio. bis 2022.



115 Mio. bis 2020, wenn 1500 Milliarden bis gestern benötigt werden, klingt jetzt für mich nicht nach einem Punkt, an dem man die Verhandlungen scheitern lassen muss. Ich Zweifel nicht an, dass das griechische Rentensystem reformiert gehört. Nur bringen das kurzfristige Extrem-Kürzungen einfach keinen Vorteil und umgekehrt stecken Rentner ihr Geld sowieso zu sehr hohen Anteilen in den Binnenmarkt - und genau da wird es gerade gebraucht.
Bezüglich Beamten und benötigt: Griechenland hat in diversen Behörden massiv Stellen abgebaut. Da müssten jede Menge Frühpensionäre auf Halde liegen. Das Problem ist der Aufbau funktionierender Strukturen, nicht Personalmangel.
(ich sag ja nicht, dass die Griechen alles richtig machen würden. Die haben an sehr vielen Stellen Nachholbedarf. Nur die Troika-Maßnahmen ändern daran genau gar nichts und treffen nicht einmal diejenigen, die von den Fehlern profitiert haben)



> Im letzten verhandlungsgegenstaendlichen Papier der Institutionen war von Haefen und Flughaefen die Rede. Muss ein Flughafen ein Staatsbetrieb sein? Mir faellt kein vernuenftiger Grund dafuer ein. Die Haefen generieren keine Einnahmen; abseits der Kontinentaldrift sehe ich auch keine Abwanderungsgefahr - der Verkauf wuerde aber sofort Geld in die hellenischen Kassen spuelen. Und so erfreulich Potenziale auch fuer das betrachtende Auge sind - Griechenland ist heute pleite.



Griechenland ist heute und morgen Pleite. So oder So. Wie jeder Staat. Selbst die Rückzahlungen der aktuellen Hilfspakete zieht sich iirc bis 2050, wenn alles nach Plan laufen würde. Jetzt kurzfristig für einen Tropfen auf den heißen Stein Betriebe zu verramschen bringt gar nichts und für die Geberländer wäre eigentlich entscheidend, was Griechenland im Verlauf der nächsten 50-100 Jahre für Einnahmen hat. Alles andere ist keine helfende Politik, sondern blanker Populismus um im Heimatland den Dicken zu geben, der es den Pleite-Griechen mal so richtig gezeigt hat.
Und bezüglich "vernünftiger Grund" und "keine Einnahmen": In einem Inselstaat zählen Häfen genauso zur Grundinfrastruktur, wie öffentliche Häfen und wenn sie keine Einnahmen generieren (könnten), dann wären sie unverkäuflich. Das ist aber nicht der Fall und das Grundproblem bei allen Privatisierungen:
Man kann nur verkaufen, was Profit verspricht. Und niemand kann mehr Profit aus einem laufenden Unternehmen ziehen, als ein Staat, der viel langfristiger planen kann, als jeder Privatunternehmer. (siehe z.B. China)



> Da, wie Du richtig festgestellt hast, Griechenland ueber keine (mir bekannte) Pharmaindustrie verfuegt, sehe ich keinen Interessenskonflikt. Was ich sehe, ist ein sinkender Preis fuer die Verbraucher - auch die griechischen. Ueber den Nutzwert der feilgebotenen Produkte laesst sich prima streiten ... ich weiss nur nicht genau, wozu das gut sein soll?



Du siehst geringere Einnahmen des griechischen Staates und gestiegende Import-/Exportdefizite der griechischen Volkswirtschaft, wenn nicht-essentielle Güter aus dem Ausland verbilligt werden.
Wofür das aus griechischer Sicht gut sein soll, ist mir auch schleierhaft. Eigentlich braucht man genau das Gegenteil: Eine Konzentration der griechischen Binnenausgaben auf griechische Produkte (soweit dies im Rahmen der Versorgungslage möglich ist - Medikamente muss man eben so lange wie möglich importieren, auf Lippenstift kann man vergleichsweise gut verzichten), um endlich die griechische Wirtschaft zu stärken.

Warum das nicht Ziel der Troika ist, darüber kann ich nur spekulieren (komme aber zu eindeutigen Ergebnissen), insgesamt ist es aber ein sehr schönes (wenn auch in Euro vermutlich kleines) Beispiel dafür, warum die Bestrebungen der Troika nicht zu den Interessen und Bedürfnissen und Notwendigkeiten der Griechen/ihrer "Rettung" passen.



> Siehe oben - die griechischen Reeder zahlen faktisch keine Steuern (es gibt eine eher symbolische Tonnagesteuer, die nach Schiffsalter gestaffelt ist und idR einige Cent pro 100 Tonnen Ladung betraegt), Einkuenfte aus Schiffahrtsgeschaeften- und Verkaeufen hingegen sind steuerfrei. Die griechische Handelsflotte umfasst mehr als 3.000 Schiffe mit einer Tragfaehigkeit von 250 Mio Tonnen (tdw) - China hat etwas mehr als die Haelfte. Aber vermutlich haben die eben weniger Waren zu verschiffen.



Ebenfalls: Siehe oben. Ich sag ja nicht, dass das griechische System fair wäre. Ich sage nur, dass unter einer Änderung in erster Linie der griechische Staat zu leiden hätte. Und offensichtlich ist dass das Ziel von Merkel, EZB und IWF: Die Griechen zu bestrafen, sie leiden zu lassen. Nicht sie zu retten.



> Kapitalflucht verhindern wuerden ein den Namen verdienendes Steuerwesen und eine effektive Kapitalverkehrskontrolle. Vermutlich wuerde es sogar schon helfen, wenn Tsipras´ Regierung nicht wie ein Geisterfahrer agieren und Vertrauen auch im Inland verzocken wuerde. Ansonsten hat der mutmasslich groesste Teil des "geflohenen Kapitals" eine neue Heimat in England (kein Mitglied der EURO-Zone, droht gerade selbst mit EU-Austritt) und vor allem der Schweiz (kein EU-Mitglied) gefunden. Wie soll ein Vertrag mit Bulgarien und Portugal da helfen ... ?



Über die Zielländer kann ich auch nur spekulieren, aber selbst mit der Schweiz gibt es mittlerweile Verhandlungen - über deutsche Steuerflüchtlinge. Deutschland selbst wiederum gilt international als Steueroase und hat gute Wirtschaftsbeziehungen zu Griechenland. Und England war, als ich das letzte mal nachgeguckt habe, noch EU-Mitglied. Und zwar EU-Mitglied mit diversen Sonderboni...



> Die NATO-Zielvorgabe fuer die Mitgliedslaender betraegt 2% des BIP, das in Griechenland im Jahr 2014 ca. 250 Mrd. US$ betrug. Sonderregelungen fuer Griechenland, insbesondere solche, die es dazu verpflichtet haetten, diesen Benchmark kontinuierlich zu ueberbieten, sind mir nicht bekannt.



Die Gesamtstärke der NATO wird koordiniert und muss erreicht werden. Ich weiß nicht, wie Griechenlands Verpflichtungen festgehalten sind, aber mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass sich Deutschland freiwillig gemeldet hat, um die halbe Leopardflotte zu übernehmen und in Zukunft zu unterhalten.
Im Gegenteil. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat Merkel nach Krisenausbruch bereitwillig Kredite gegeben, damit Griechenland noch ein Bisschen mehr Militärtechnik in Deutschland einkaufen kann.
(Das Interesse daran resultiert übrigens weiterhin aus der Türkei. Zufällig auch NATO-Mitglied und wichtiger Verhandlungspartner mit engen Beziehungen auch nach Deutschland. Und ebenso zufällig massiv am Aufrüsten, eine der mächtigsten Nationen am Mittelmeer und noch immer die Schutz-/Besatzungsmacht von Nordzypern. Eine Situation, deren Aufklärung sicherlich viel zum griechischen Sicherheitsgefühl beitragen könnte. Aber dummerweise brechen besagte supranationale Institutionen ja immer alle Verhandlungsrunden ab, sobald es darum geht, dass eine Aussöhnung und Beendung diese Konfliktes Geld kosten könnte. Ist ja auch klar: "Retten" ist ja soooo unwichtig, sobald es was anderes kosten könnte, als markige Sprüche für die Boulevardpresse)


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (2. Juli 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> Wurde die Arte Doku hier schon gepostet?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htxVHN_hUUQ



Ja das mit Zypern war schon hart


----------



## bschicht86 (2. Juli 2015)

In Kroatien gibt's ein Sprichwort: "Verschuldet wie die Griechen" und das gibt's dort wohl schon lange. Ich finde es nur armseelig, dass gerade wir als Steuerzahler dafür herhalten müssen. Statt unsere kaputten Straßen zu stopfen, werden damit die griechischen Löcher gestopft und als Folge zahlen wir dann in Form von Maut wieder mehr.

Vor 5 Jahren sagte mal jemand zu mir, als das anfing: "Einfach die deutsche Fahne in Griechenland hissen". Ist zwar auch nicht das richtige, beschreibt aber in etwa den Sinn dahinter. Mit den geflossenen Geldern das Land "aufkaufen und eingemeinden". Zumindest wird ja so mit Firmen verfahren, wenn sie gekauft werden, denn dann weht eine andere Fahne am Mast. (Statt 3Dfx nVidia o.ä.)

Aber was will man meckern, als einzelner kann man eh nichts dran ändern. Es muss schon einen großen Knall geben, denn dieses aktuell auf Geld und Schulden aufgebaute System wird sich nicht ändern lassen wollen. Die wenigen Reichen werden wohl kaum ihr Geld aufgeben wollen, damit es gerechter zugeht.


----------



## Adi1 (2. Juli 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Doch doch, einfach den ganzen Staat privatisieren



Nein, dass geht auch nicht.

Man sehe nur mal, wo bei uns der Privatisierungswahn hingeführt hat.

Jetzt kaufen Kommunen Ihre Stadtwerke ect. zurück, weil sie endlich mitbekommen,

dass dadurch die Preise längerfristig stabil bleiben und

die Steuern nicht abwandern.


----------



## JePe (2. Juli 2015)

Ohne das nun in ein Ping-Pong-Spiel ausufern zu lassen:



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die haben an sehr vielen Stellen Nachholbedarf. Nur die Troika-Maßnahmen ändern daran genau gar nichts(...)



Stimmt. Und das ist auch gut so - das Aendern der bestehenden Verhaeltnisse ist der alleinige Job der demokratisch legitimierten griechischen Regierung, nicht der Troika, der Instutitionen oder irgendwelcher anderer diffuser Platzhalter. Deren Job ist es, die Erfolgschancen der erwogenen Aenderungen zu beurteilen und auf dieser Einschaetzung zu entscheiden, ob sie diesen Prozess mit Geld weiter begleiten wollen oder nicht, Darueber, ob die EU reformbeduerftig ist oder ob es klug war, eine Gemeinschaftswaehrung zu installieren, ehe andere Bereiche harmonisiert sind, laesst sich bestimmt prima streiten - ich halte es nur fuer voellig falsch, das Eine mit dem Anderen zu vermischen.


----------



## Adi1 (2. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf, dass das schwer ist?
> 
> Es gibt einen Freibetrag. Jeder, der mehr Vermögen hat als dieser Freibetrag, wird das Vermögen entzogen und mit den Schulden des Landes aufgerechnet.
> Wie viel Geld haben die reichen Griechen in die Schweiz geschleppt oder in Ausland angelegt? 500 Milliarden?
> ...



Damit triffst Du trotzdem nur die kleinen Leute. 

Die, die richtig Kohle haben,

sind sowieso schneller, Ihr Geld zu verschieben.

Solch ein radikaler Schnitt wäre niemals möglich, dass würde zu bürgerkriegsähnlichen Revolten führen.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Juli 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> Wurde die Arte Doku hier schon gepostet?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htxVHN_hUUQ



Ja die Doku ist gut, bildet die Sauerei die hinter der Krise läuft gut ab und zeigt auch gut die Gründe auf die momentan am laufen sind um die aktuelle Regierung in Griechenland zu Fall zu bringen.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genau an dieses Geld zu gehen (das bei weitem nicht nur in der Schweiz liegt, sondern auch in EU Ländern), dass ist ja eben nicht Thema der Verhandlungen. Weil es ein Schnitt ins Fleisch der nicht-griechischen Verhandlungspartner wäre.
> Auf den griechischen Bankkonten dagegen ist schon lange nicht mehr viel zu holen. (Sonst wären die Banken ja auch nicht so gefährdet.)



Als EZB und IFW in Griechenland eingefallen sind, haben sie ja auch als erstes gesagt, dass die Renten und Löhne gekürzt werden müssen, alles privatisiert werden muss und dass es egal ist, wen die Griechen wählen, EZB und IWF sowieso entscheiden was ist.
Niemand kam auf die Idee, mal das Vermögen der reihen Griechen näher zu betrachten. Ganz im Gegenteil, IWF hat sogar geholfen, damit das Geld außer Landes gebracht werden kann.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Damit triffst Du trotzdem nur die kleinen Leute.
> 
> Die, die richtig Kohle haben,
> 
> ...



Warum?
Wenn eine Bank sagt, dass sie pleite ist, dann gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten.
1. pleite gehen lassen.
2. retten.

Was spricht gegen pleite gehen lassen mit dem Umstand die ersten 10.000€ eines jeden Kontos zu sichern?
Die kleinen Anleger mit 5000-10000€ haben ihr Geld sicher.
die größeren Anleger von 10.000-50-000 verlieren bis 40.000.
die großen Anleger mit 1 Million und mehr verlieren eben mehr.
Und wer eben in einen Hedge Fonds investiert hat, der das Geld dann in die Bank gesteckt hat und jetzt futsch ist, hat eben Pech gehabt.
Marktwirtschaftliches Risiko eben.
Ich bin es einfach Leid, ständig zu lesen, dass die Gewinne privatisiert werden und die Verluste sozialisiert werden. Schluss damit.
Wer sein Geld irgendwo investiert, muss auch mal damit rechnen, dass es flöten geht. Vor allem dann, wenn einem die Typen 10% Rendite oder so versprechen.


----------



## Adi1 (2. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Warum?
> Wenn eine Bank sagt, dass sie pleite ist, dann gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten.
> 1. pleite gehen lassen.
> 2. retten.
> ...



Und, wo haben denn die reichen Säcke Ihre Kohle jetzt gebunkert?

Die ist jetzt verschoben worden nach Aruba, Barbados oder Monaco. 

Gewinne werden nun mal mitgenommen, und Verluste eben umgelegt, so läuft das heutzutage. 

Der blöde ist immer der kleine Anleger.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Und, wo haben denn die reichen Säcke Ihre Kohle jetzt gebunkert?



Ja, jetzt. Jetzt kannst du das nicht mehr so machen, weil die EZB die privaten Schulden sozialisiert hat.
Das hätte man gleich machen müssen.

Trotzdem geht es nicht ohne Schuldenerlass.
Guck dir Deutschland an. Deutschland hat Rekordeinnahmen und trotzdem ist das Land nicht in der Lage, auch nur einen Cent der Schulden abbauen zu können.
Wie also soll Griechenland, die eben deutlich weniger Einnahmen haben, jemals die Schulden, die ja in Euro bestehen bleiben, zurück zahlen?
In Griechenland gibt es keine großen Industriezweige. Mehr als ein paar Urlaubsinseln und Olivenbäume haben die nun mal nicht.


----------



## cryon1c (2. Juli 2015)

Das ist dem Geldgeber doch piepegal was die haben. Schulden sind und bleiben da, und Schuldenerlass ist das letzte was die Gläubiger wollen. Die sehen danach 0,nix von ihrem Geld wieder, so kriegen sie wenigstens nen Teil.
Und Griechenland hätte die Wirtschaft und vor allem Export ankurbeln müssen, um den schwachen € auszunutzen und mehr Gewinn beim Export zu generieren. Deutschland hat davon profitiert und zwar nicht zu knapp. Griechenland hat aber komplett versagt und die letzten Bruchstücke ihrer Industrie selbst begraben, jetzt haben die den Salat.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2015)

Was exportiert Griechenland denn?
Maschinenteile, Autos, Pharmazeutika?


----------



## aloha84 (2. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was exportiert Griechenland denn?
> Maschinenteile, Autos, Pharmazeutika?



Joghurt und Schafskäse!


----------



## cryon1c (2. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was exportiert Griechenland denn?
> Maschinenteile, Autos, Pharmazeutika?



Klamotten, Pharmazeutika und Futter. Und bissl Blech und Produkte rund um Alu&Kupfergewinnung/verarbeitung. Alles andere ist entweder nutzlos oder der Export so gering das es sich nicht lohnt darüber zu reden.

Deutschland hat die Krise wie bewältigt? In dem wir unsere Exporte dauerhaft steigern alles rauspumpen was geht. Auf fauler Haut liegen hilft da nicht, aber genau das machen die in Griechenland gerade (nicht freiwillig natürlich, aber die Politiker haben alles zerlegt was irgendwie noch halbwegs brauchbar war).
Wie soll das Land jemals was zurückzahlen, wenn sie ihr Einkommen selbst kastrieren, gerade den Teil der vom schwachen € profitiert?

Jede Firma die sparen muss, macht es einfach - zahlt weniger, entlässt hier und da wen, aber sie wird niemals ihre Produktion senken - dann gibts ja immer weniger Einnahmen, die Schulden wachsen aber.
Wirtschaft hochtreten war die einzige Lösung, nun gibts aber keine Wirtschaft mehr, nur Spuren davon. Und das Land immer wieder mit nachgedruckten Scheinen in Milliardenhöhe vollpumpen ist ja keine Lösung auf dauer, das schadet uns am Ende auch.


----------



## Amon (2. Juli 2015)

Ich hoffe mal die Griechen lehnen bei ihrem Referendum die Forderungen der EU ab. Vielleicht merken die Eurokraten dann dass Europa nicht von den Finanzmärkten regiert wird.


----------



## -Shorty- (2. Juli 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal die Griechen lehnen bei ihrem Referendum die Forderungen der EU ab. Vielleicht merken die Eurokraten dann dass Europa nicht von den Finanzmärkten regiert wird.



Eine kühne Idee, ist aber hoffentlich nicht dein Ernst. 
Der Kapitalismus hat alle beteiligten in diesem Problem so fest im Griff, dass Griechenland natürlich in der EU bleiben wird. Außerdem ist bei virtuellem Geld oder Schulden immer möglich noch eine 0 oder am besten gleich 000 anzuhängen.

In 3 Minuten schon alles gesagt...  LINK


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (2. Juli 2015)

Abgekürzt:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bf-NPB4INjU

Sagt alles,
Und mit ein wenig Eigenrecherche würde man das auch selbst herausfinden,
Aber das ist zu viel verlangt man will lieber von Anderen Quellen haben ohne Eigeninitiative, im Gegenteil.

Liefert Jemand keine Quelle ist es alles Falsch was gegen die Mainstreammedien geht,
Eigeninitiative und das Interesse ist einfach nicht mehr da, 
früher hat jemand selbst recherchiert wenn ihn ein Thema weiters Interessiert hat.


btw:
Ich fände eine 2 Klassen Politik gut,
1) Der Normalo der hat sich zu unterwerfen weil ihm alles am Arsch vorbei geht
2) Der Informierte Bürger kann ein ruhiges und Angenehmes Leben leben

Damit wäre vielen geholfen,
die Masse kann ihren Kerricht weiter machen und die anderen haben von diesen Ruhe


----------



## Adi1 (3. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Trotzdem geht es nicht ohne Schuldenerlass.
> 
> Wie also soll Griechenland, die eben deutlich weniger Einnahmen haben, jemals die Schulden, die ja in Euro bestehen bleiben, zurück zahlen?
> In Griechenland gibt es keine großen Industriezweige. Mehr als ein paar Urlaubsinseln und Olivenbäume haben die nun mal nicht.



Ja eben, darum geht es ja, aus eigener Kraft schaffen die dass niemals.

Solange die Griechen den Euro behalten wollen, kommt höchstens ein Schuldenschnitt in der Höhe von 50-60% in Frage.

Für einen Komplett-Schuldenschnitt, wäre nur die Einführung einer eigenen Währung denkbar. 

Ich denke mal, man lässt Griechenland im Euro, und drängt verstärkt auf

Reformen im Staatswesen, quasi muss dort erst mal ein funktionierendes Steuersystem usw. aufgebaut werden.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (3. Juli 2015)

das nächste was kommt ist Irland, die haben insgesamt 70 Mrd. Schulden u.a. bei der Deutschen Bank

Am besten ist die Deutsche Politik,
wir müssen im Sozialsystem sparen.

Auf der anderen Seite gibt man anderen Ländern Mrd. Kredite


----------



## aloha84 (3. Juli 2015)

Ich dachte du bist Österreicher, dann kann es dir doch egal sein.


----------



## Adi1 (3. Juli 2015)

DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> das nächste was kommt ist Irland, die haben insgesamt 70 Mrd. Schulden u.a. bei der Deutschen Bank.



Nein, dass nächste Land wird die Niederlande sein,

weil dort ähnliche Bedingungen herrschen, wie in den USA 2007.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (3. Juli 2015)

Mit was, Tulpen!?


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Deutschland hat die Krise wie bewältigt?



Durch Subventionen. Was war noch mit der Abwrack Prämie?


----------



## Adi1 (3. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Durch Subventionen. Was war noch mit der Abwrack Prämie?



Nee, durch Absenken des Sozialstandards,

und Einführung von Hartz IV. 

Damit sind Millionen von regulären Jobs in den Niedriglohnsektor getrieben worden. 

Welche jetzt wieder mit Steuermittel aufgestockt werden müssen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Juli 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nee, durch Absenken des Sozialstandards,
> 
> und Einführung von Hartz IV.
> 
> ...



Wenn der Staat es mit Steuermitteln bezahlt, ist ja letztendlich ja auch eine Form der Subvention.

Fällt halt nur nicht so direkt auf.


----------



## Adi1 (3. Juli 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn der Staat es mit Steuermitteln bezahlt, ist ja letztendlich ja auch eine Form der Subvention.
> 
> Fällt halt nur nicht so direkt auf.



Na eben, von daher sieht das deutsche Jobwundermärchen

gar nicht mehr so rosig aus.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Juli 2015)

Das deutsche Jobwunder sah noch nie rosig aus, aber wenn man Jobwunder schreibt, liest sich das halt so schön.

Wir können ja mal die ganzen Leiharbeiter fragen, was sie vom deutschen "Jobwunder" halten.


----------



## Adi1 (3. Juli 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wir können ja mal die ganzen Leiharbeiter fragen, was sie vom deutschen "Jobwunder" halten.



Jo, dann bedanke Dich bei Schröder, Fischer und Konsorten.

Die haben ja mit Ihren "Reformen" unser Land ja wieder wettbewerbsfähig gemacht.

Normalerweise müsste man die Leute wegen Hochverrat zur Rechenschaft ziehen,
aber die wissen schon, warum Sie jetzt abgetaucht sind.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Juli 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Jo, dann bedanke Dich bei Schröder, Fischer und Konsorten.
> 
> Die haben ja mit Ihren "Reformen" unser Land ja wieder wettbewerbsfähig gemacht.
> 
> ...



Merkel und Konsorten nehmen sich da aber auch nicht viel. Die sind auch fleißig dabei den Niedriglohnsektor salonfähig zu machen und am laufen zu halten...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juli 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Stimmt. Und das ist auch gut so - das Aendern der bestehenden Verhaeltnisse ist der alleinige Job der demokratisch legitimierten griechischen Regierung, nicht der Troika, der Instutitionen oder irgendwelcher anderer diffuser Platzhalter. Deren Job ist es, die Erfolgschancen der erwogenen Aenderungen zu beurteilen und auf dieser Einschaetzung zu entscheiden, ob sie diesen Prozess mit Geld weiter begleiten wollen oder nicht,



Das könnte man sicherlich so sehen - macht die Troika aber nicht. Die mischt sogar ganz massiv ein und diktiert sehr klare Vorgaben, was denn getan werden soll. Ohne Entscheidungsfreiheit für die Regierung (ausgenommen friss oder stirb).
Nur nutzt sie diese ganze Einmischung eben nicht einmal, um die Probleme zu lösen.




Adi1 schrieb:


> Nee, durch Absenken des Sozialstandards,
> 
> und Einführung von Hartz IV.
> 
> ...



HartzIV wurde lange vor der Krise eingeführt und der aus den Minimalsätzen resultierende Niedriglohnsektor ist einer der Gründe, warum so viele Euro-Staaten ein Handelsdefizit haben.


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Juli 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das könnte man sicherlich so sehen - macht die Troika aber nicht. Die mischt sogar ganz massiv ein und diktiert sehr klare Vorgaben, was denn getan werden soll. Ohne Entscheidungsfreiheit für die Regierung (ausgenommen friss oder stirb).
> Nur nutzt sie diese ganze Einmischung eben nicht einmal, um die Probleme zu lösen.



Wo hindern denn die Institutionen Griechenland daran, die eigene Volkswirtschaft zu sanieren? So wie ich das mitbekommen habe, herrscht bei den Institutionen bzw. bei den anderen EU-Ländern großes Unverständnis darüber, dass die Regierungen in Griechenland bislang keine Initiative ergriffen haben, um z.B.  mal das Steuersystem zu sanieren und entschieden gegen Korruption, Vetternwirtschaft und Klientelismus vorzugehen. Das Angebot einiger EU-Länder, beratende Experten zu schicken, hat Griechenland mit dem Verweis auf Souveränität bisher ausgeschlagen. Man will sich nicht reinquatschen lassen. 

Gut, man setzt ja immer voraus, dass die Griechen in ihrer Lage alles Erdenklich tun wollen, um sich selbst zu helfen - aber scheinbar ist das nicht der Fall.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Juli 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Wo hindern denn die Institutionen Griechenland daran, die eigene Volkswirtschaft zu sanieren? So wie ich das mitbekommen habe, herrscht bei den Institutionen bzw. bei den anderen EU-Ländern großes Unverständnis darüber, dass die Regierungen in Griechenland bislang keine Initiative ergriffen haben, um z.B.  mal das Steuersystem zu sanieren und entschieden gegen Korruption, Vetternwirtschaft und Klientelismus vorzugehen. Das Angebot einiger EU-Länder, beratende Experten zu schicken, hat Griechenland mit dem Verweis auf Souveränität bisher ausgeschlagen. Man will sich nicht reinquatschen lassen.
> 
> Gut, man setzt ja immer voraus, dass die Griechen in ihrer Lage alles Erdenklich tun wollen, um sich selbst zu helfen - aber scheinbar ist das nicht der Fall.



Schau dir mal die Doku dazu an:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=htxVHN_hUUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sofern es stimmt, was dort gesagt wird, hat die Troika aktiv und effektiv immer wieder Reformen behindert, aufgehalten und unterbunden, sowie Politik zu gunsten griechischer Steuerschuldner betrieben und sich in die Gesetzgebung der Länder eingemischt und die "Sanierung" primär auf dem Rücken der einfachen Menschen ausgetragen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Juli 2015)

Was ist denn z.B. damit?



> IWF-Chefin Christine Lagarde hatte Griechenland schon vor fünf(*!*) Jahren  eine Liste mit 2.062 griechischen Kunden der Genfer Privatbank HSBC  überreicht, die ein Whistleblower entwendet hatte. Laut Varoufakis sind  davon erst 49 Kunden mit einer Steuerschuld von 31,3 Millionen Euro  überprüft worden.



Lagarde-Liste: Griechenland verschleppt Kampf gegen Steuerbetrüger | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2015)

Vor 5 Jahren war ja auch noch die Leute im Amt, die das verursacht haben und die alles tun, damit die reichen Griechen ihr Geld sicher haben.
Klar dass die damals nichts unternommen haben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Juli 2015)

Und jetzt kann man das alles schön der neuen linken Regierung in die Schuhe schieben. Für Frau Merkel eine klassische Win-Win-Situation.


----------



## Rolk (4. Juli 2015)

Naja, wer hat denn Wahlkampf gemacht die reichen Griechen stärker zur Kasse bitten zu wollen? Das war die aktuelle griechische Regierung, nur passiert ist überhaupt noch nichts. Stattdessen wird auf neue Kredite, möglichst ohne Auflagen und Verpflichtungen gepockert, für die der nicht-griechische Otto Normalbürger wieder gerade stehen muss.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Juli 2015)

Wer hat den Politik gemacht, die dafür gesorgt hat, dass GR jetzt da steht? Nicht die aktuelle Regierung?

Außerdem, seit wann gibt man Geld unter anderen Auflagen außer der Rückzahlung? 

Wenn ich jmd Geld leihe, dann möchte nur wissen, wann ich das Geld zurück bekomme, aber ich mache ihm keine Auflage wie er das Geld ausgeben soll.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Juli 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> Naja, wer hat denn Wahlkampf gemacht die reichen Griechen stärker zur Kasse bitten zu wollen? Das war die aktuelle griechische Regierung, nur passiert ist überhaupt noch nichts. Stattdessen wird auf neue Kredite, möglichst ohne Auflagen und Verpflichtungen gepockert, für die der nicht-griechische Otto Normalbürger wieder gerade stehen muss.



Nein man pockert auf einen Schuldenschnitt, weil eben Griechenland, auch mit Troika Sparpacket nicht seine Schulden zurückzahlen können wird und es nur einen Effekt hätte, die weitere Verarmung des griechischen Bürgers und die weitere Bereicherung derer die Schuld am heutigen Debakel in Griechenland tragen.


----------



## Rolk (4. Juli 2015)

Man pockert auf beides, neue Kredite und Schuldenschnitt. Wobei der Schuldenschnitt sowieso beides beinhalten würde, oder wie warscheinlich ist es das Griechenland nach einem Schuldenschnitt nicht so weiter macht wie bisher und gleich wieder neue Schulden anhäufen wird?


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Juli 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> Man pockert auf beides, neue Kredite und Schuldenschnitt. Wobei der Schuldenschnitt sowieso beides beinhalten würde, oder wie warscheinlich ist es das Griechenland nach einem Schuldenschnitt nicht so weiter macht wie bisher und gleich wieder neue Schulden anhäufen wird?



Größer als das sich Griechenland erhohlt und seine Schulden zurückzahlen kann, wen man den Sparmaßnahmen der "Troika" weiter folgt.


----------



## Rolk (4. Juli 2015)

Nicht mit so einem ineffizienten, aufgeblähten und korrupten Staatsapparat.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> Naja, wer hat denn Wahlkampf gemacht die reichen Griechen stärker zur Kasse bitten zu wollen? Das war die aktuelle griechische Regierung, nur passiert ist überhaupt noch nichts. Stattdessen wird auf neue Kredite, möglichst ohne Auflagen und Verpflichtungen gepockert, für die der nicht-griechische Otto Normalbürger wieder gerade stehen muss.



Das Geld ist ja schon längst außer Landes, da kommt die Griechische Regierung nicht mehr heran.
Jetzt müssten sich die Banken bewegen und das Geld der Griechen bei ihnen melden oder einfrieren, aber auf die Idee würde kein Banker kommen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Juli 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> Nicht mit so einem ineffizienten, aufgeblähten und korrupten Staatsapparat.



Die EU?


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die EU?



Die Fifa?


----------



## Rolk (4. Juli 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die EU?



Die sind Waisenknaben gegen Griechenland.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Juli 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> Die sind Waisenknaben gegen Griechenland.


Da wär' ich mich nicht sicher, schau dir mal die völlig dämlichen Gesetze und Regelungen in den unterschiedlichsten Bereichen an, welche die EU verabschiedet hat bzw. verabschieden will.
Da fragst du dich schon ob die wirklich so beschränkt sind oder bloß ein Haufen Lobbyisten aus den falschen Industriesektoren mitdrinhocken.

Oder der momentane Chef der EZB, welcher früher Griechenland beim Bescheißen geholfen hat.


----------



## Adi1 (4. Juli 2015)

Jo, ehemalige Goldman Sachs Bankster haben mittlerweise alle relevanten Posten im 

Finanzsektor der EU besetzt.

Nur bekommt das leider keiner mit.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juli 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Wo hindern denn die Institutionen Griechenland daran, die eigene Volkswirtschaft zu sanieren? So wie ich das mitbekommen habe, herrscht bei den Institutionen bzw. bei den anderen EU-Ländern großes Unverständnis darüber, dass die Regierungen in Griechenland bislang keine Initiative ergriffen haben, um z.B.  mal das Steuersystem zu sanieren und entschieden gegen Korruption, Vetternwirtschaft und Klientelismus vorzugehen. Das Angebot einiger EU-Länder, beratende Experten zu schicken, hat Griechenland mit dem Verweis auf Souveränität bisher ausgeschlagen. Man will sich nicht reinquatschen lassen.
> 
> Gut, man setzt ja immer voraus, dass die Griechen in ihrer Lage alles Erdenklich tun wollen, um sich selbst zu helfen - aber scheinbar ist das nicht der Fall.



Was dem griechischen Staat derzeit möglich ist, kann ich nur eingeschränkt beurteilen - es gibt auf alle Fälle Maßnahmen, die wünschenswert wären und die derzeit nicht angegangen werden. Ich sage nur, dass die Diktate der Troika daran rein gar nichts ändern, sondern die Situation wenn dann noch schlimmer machen. (Schlichtweg, weil sie ja auch erstmal bearbeitet und umgesetzt werden müssen - und das mit einem stetig schrumpfenden Personalbestand. In so einer Situation würden auch deutsche Behörden nichts neues auf die Reihe bekommen)


----------



## GottesMissionar (4. Juli 2015)

So, ich leg mich mit meinem Tipp für morgen fest:


 > 60% stimmen für NEIN
 EZB- Liquiditätshilfe für Private (vA Pensionisten), sodass ~800€/Monat garantiert abgehoben werden können.
 Übernahme der Kosten für Medikamente durch EU-Budget
 Einführung eigener Währung bis Jahresende

Gegenwetten werden gerne angenommen.


----------



## JePe (5. Juli 2015)

Auf jeden Fall erwarte ich eine knappe Entscheidung - und, egal wie sie aussieht, dass das Kabinett Tsipras naechste Woche entweder offen oder as usual verklausuliert zuruecktritt.


----------



## Amon (5. Juli 2015)

Das wird ganz knapp und am Ende gewinnen die Euro Befürworter. Hat man doch bei den Schotten gesehen, erst machen alle weit das Maul auf und am Ende hat keiner die Eier in der Hose das Ding auch durchzuziehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juli 2015)

Ein Ausstieg würde doch auch kaum was retten und wenn deren Währung dann auch noch weiter abgewertet wird steigen die Schulden ja.


----------



## S754 (5. Juli 2015)

Hier stand mal was


----------



## Amon (5. Juli 2015)

Anscheinend hat das griechische Volk echt die Eier in der Hose und zieht das Ding durch. Respekt!


----------



## GottesMissionar (5. Juli 2015)

GottesMissionar schrieb:


> So, ich leg mich mit meinem Tipp für morgen fest:
> 
> 
> > 60% stimmen für NEIN
> ...



Man soll sich ja nicht selbst zitieren, aber ich hake den ersten Punkt einfach mal ab.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (5. Juli 2015)

Nach dem Referendum will die Griechische Regierung ja jetzt wieder Verhandlungen aufnehmen    
Das Angebot "Geld gegen Reformen" wird das selbe sein wie vor dem Referendum, vielleicht sogar schlechter für Griechenland als zuvor. Das ganze war also mehr eine Propaganda Aktion als das es wirklich etwas bewirkt. Einzig kann Tsipras jetzt seinem Volk die Schuld zu schieben, wenn es zu keiner Einigung mit den Geldgebern kommt und das Land den Bach runter geht. Sie haben ja gegen die Sparpläne gestimmt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juli 2015)

Ziemlich blauäugig die Bande. In den ganzen Jahren fast nix umgesetzt bzw. nur darüber geredet, die Geldgeber als Verbrecher bezeichnen und jetzt noch mit der Nullnummer drohen. Ich wäre da wirklich dafür die erstmal im Chaos versinken zu lassen


----------



## Leob12 (7. Juli 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ziemlich blauäugig die Bande. In den ganzen Jahren fast nix umgesetzt bzw. nur darüber geredet, die Geldgeber als Verbrecher bezeichnen und jetzt noch mit der Nullnummer drohen. Ich wäre da wirklich dafür die erstmal im Chaos versinken zu lassen



Da ist den griechischen Bürgern wirklich geholfen. Dem Pensionisten, dem die Bank keine Pension ausbezahlt, den Kindern, die auf der Straße landen weil die Eltern ihren Job plötzlich verloren haben. 
Ja, lassen wir sie im Chaos versinken. 
Dasselbe soll man dann bitte auch mit Italien, Spanien, Portugal und Frankreich machen wenn es so weit kommen sollte. Ach, hab ganz vergessen das solche Nationen schwer pleite gehen können, bzw die Banken die mit drinnen stecken. 
Auch im Falle von Griechenland hat man zurecht Angst vor einer zweiten lehman Brothers...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juli 2015)

Ich weiß das es ketzerisch war aber die Mehrheit hat mit der Wahl dem Wagnis zugestimmt und die Chance das ähnliches passieren könnte ist ja nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Hast du da eine bessere Lösung?


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. Juli 2015)

Ne Autobombe für Tsipras.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Juli 2015)

Warum? Weil der Mann für sein Land und nciht für die Gläubiger gearbeitet hat?

Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass das System EU in seiner jetztigen Form implodiert.


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. Juli 2015)

Wir werden die nächsten Wochen sehen, wohin er sein Land geführt hat. In seiner bisherigen fünfmonatigen Amtszeit hat er es geschafft, die anderen EU-Länder gegen sich aufzubringen, die wirtschaftliche Lage Griechenlands noch weiter zu verschlechtern und das griechische Volk tief zu spalten.  Das mit der Autobombe war natürlich trotzdem nur ein Witz (oder doch nicht?  )

Mal sehen, wie die Griechische Tragödie weiter geht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Juli 2015)

Schuld ist doch nicht er oder die aktuelle Regierung, sondern die Sparmaßnahmen, die Griechenland auferlegt wurden.

Die vorherige Regierung hat doch alles erfüllt was die EU wollte. Ging es Griechenland dadurch besser?

Wurde von Deutschland nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg eigentlich sofort Rückzahlungen und Sparmaßnahmen auferlegt? Nein man hat das Land unterstütz, damit es wirtschaftlich wieder auf eigenen Beinen steht. Warum macht man das nicht mit Griechenland? Die Sparmaßnahmen führen doch offensichtlich nicht zur Verbesserung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juli 2015)

> Wurde von Deutschland nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg eigentlich sofort Rückzahlungen und Sparmaßnahmen auferlegt? Nein man hat das Land unterstütz, damit es wirtschaftlich wieder auf eigenen Beinen steht.


Ahh ja da haben dann so gewisse Staaten die materiellen Werte nur vor uns selbst in Sicherheit gebracht. Ist aber ein ganz anderes Paar an Schuhe. 
Generell werden dort ja Gelder fließen nur anders als gewünscht. 

Wenn man Schulden hat und Geld fordert muss man sich eben ein paar Regeln diktieren lassen. Das die jetzt so dastehen ist ja eher hausgemacht


----------



## bschicht86 (7. Juli 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum macht man das nicht mit Griechenland? Die Sparmaßnahmen führen doch offensichtlich nicht zur Verbesserung.



Hätte denn das was gebracht? Mit dem Eintritt in den Euro kam Griechenland an viel billiges Geld. Das wäre der perfekte Zeitpunkt gewesen, die Wirtschaft auf Vordermann zu bringen. Stattdessen hat man sich in dem neuen Geld gebadet und alles belassen wie es ist, nur mit mehr Schulden.

Ich für meinen Teil denke, wenn sie es damals nicht geschafft haben, werden sie es auf diese Weise auch nicht schaffen. Am Ende ist es immer noch die Gier, die allen guten Entscheidungen entgegen wirkt.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Juli 2015)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Hätte denn das was gebracht? Mit dem Eintritt in den Euro kam Griechenland an viel billiges Geld. Das wäre der perfekte Zeitpunkt gewesen, die Wirtschaft auf Vordermann zu bringen. Stattdessen hat man sich in dem neuen Geld gebadet und alles belassen wie es ist, nur mit mehr Schulden.
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil denke, wenn sie es damals nicht geschafft haben, werden sie es auf diese Weise auch nicht schaffen. Am Ende ist es immer noch die Gier, die allen guten Entscheidungen entgegen wirkt.



Wie sollte sich nach dem Euroeintritt was ändern wen danach die gleiche korrupten Leute an der Macht waren wie vor dem Beitritt? Die waren damals mehr damit beschäftigt sich persöhnlich weiter zu bereichern als Griechenland zu reformieren.
Und die aktuelle Syriza Regierung konnte noch nicht wirklich was machen, den die paar Monate wo die jetzt an der Macht waren hat die Troika nichts anderes versucht als diese ihr unbequeme linke Regierung abzusetzen indem man trotz teilweise deutlichen Entgegenkommen der Syriza bei den Verhandlungen blockiert und abgelehnt hat und in den Medien es versucht hat so darzustellen als wäre es die neue griechische Regierung die die Verhandlungen blockiert hat.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Juli 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn man Schulden hat und Geld fordert muss man sich eben ein paar Regeln diktieren lassen. Das die jetzt so dastehen ist ja eher hausgemacht



Ja Art und Umfang der Rückzahlung, mehr nicht. Als ich einen Kredit bei meiner Bank aufgenommen habe, hat mir die Bank gesagt, wann sie wieviel zurückhaben möchte, aber nicht a) was ich mit dem Geld mache und b) wie ich meinen Haushalt führe. Das geht den Geldgeber gelinde gesagt nichts an.



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Hätte denn das was gebracht? Mit dem Eintritt in den Euro kam Griechenland an viel billiges Geld. Das wäre der perfekte Zeitpunkt gewesen, die Wirtschaft auf Vordermann zu bringen. Stattdessen hat man sich in dem neuen Geld gebadet und alles belassen wie es ist, nur mit mehr Schulden.



A) Was kann die aktuelle Regierung dafür? Hat die die Zahlen damals geschönt?
B) Warum müssen eigentlich die Griechen, die nichts dafür können, am meisten dafür bluten?



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil denke, wenn sie es damals nicht geschafft haben, werden sie es auf diese Weise auch nicht schaffen. Am Ende ist es immer noch die Gier, die allen guten Entscheidungen entgegen wirkt.



Genau, die Arbeitslosen und die Renter sind einfach nur gierig. Egal, dass die Selbstmordraten und die Kindersterblichkeit gerade in Griechenland durch die Decke geht.


----------



## longtom (7. Juli 2015)

Deine Bank gibt dir aber auch nur soviel Kredit wie du dir Leisten kannst mit Zins und Tilgung zu bedienen oder schiebt die dir das Geld ohne Sicherheiten in den Hintern . 
Sie hat die Zahlen geschönt und das nicht zu knapp um es noch Höflich auszudrücken .
Warum soll die ganze restliche Bevölkerung der EU für Griechenland Bluten ? 
Wer schert sich um die 1,5 Mio Obdachlosen hier oder das jedes dritte Kind in Deutschland mitlerweile auf die Tafel angewiesen ist und wen interessiert es das ein großteil hier für den mindestlohn arbeiten muß mit dem man sich nach abzug der Miete nebenkosten Versicherungen und Lebensmittel nichtmal mehr nen Feierabend Kaffee leisten kann ? Glaub da gäbe es auch mehr als genug gründe sich am nächsten Baum aufzuhängen wenn man nur in Sebstmitleid zerfliest .


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Juli 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> B) Warum müssen eigentlich die Griechen, die nichts dafür können, am meisten dafür bluten?



So funktioniert nunmal unser System. Die breite Masse muss dafür herhalten das ein kleiner Teil der Leute sich bereichern kann. Nicht umsonst geht seid Jahren die Schere zwischen Arm und Reich immer weiter auseinander. 
Und leider geht der Trend auch seid Jahren immer weiter in die Richtung das zum mehren des eigenen Vermögens alles Recht ist und nichts zu unsozial.


----------



## bschicht86 (7. Juli 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ja Art und Umfang der Rückzahlung, mehr nicht. Als ich einen Kredit bei meiner Bank aufgenommen habe, hat mir die Bank gesagt, wann sie wieviel zurückhaben möchte, aber nicht a) was ich mit dem Geld mache und b) wie ich meinen Haushalt führe. Das geht den Geldgeber gelinde gesagt nichts an..



Das stimmt schon, aber die Bank überlegt es sich sehr genau, wenn du die erforderliche Reputation nicht einhältst. Sprich, du willst dir ein Kredit von 1 Mille Euro zulegen, hast aber im Monat nur 3 Euro zum Rückzahlen übrig, dann wirst du unter Garantie keinen Kredit bekommen. Du hattest am Ende die bessere Reputation oder "Rückzahlungsfähigkeit" als Griechenland derzeit. 

Eher vergleichen täte ich das mit Privatinsolvenz. Und Insolvent ist Griechenland schon seit Jahren, sonst würden sie keine Hilfsgelder brauchen. Bei einer Privatinsolvenz wird dir quasi auch diktiert, wie du zu leben hast.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> A) Was kann die aktuelle Regierung dafür? Hat die die Zahlen damals geschönt?
> B) Warum müssen eigentlich die Griechen, die nichts dafür können, am meisten dafür bluten?



Kannst du denn garantieren, dass die aktuelle Regierung damals anders gehandelt hätte? Ich würde dafür wetten, sie hätten im "Überfluss" genauso gehandelt und das vorhandene Geld verschleudert. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Genau, die Arbeitslosen und die Renter sind einfach nur gierig. Egal, dass die Selbstmordraten und die Kindersterblichkeit gerade in Griechenland durch die Decke geht.



Dann sollen auch die Kredite diejenigen bekommen, die sie brauchen. Das bisherige Geld ist doch bisher nur in den Erhalt der Banken geflossen oder in die Taschen der Manager.


----------



## aloha84 (7. Juli 2015)

Was ich nicht verstehe bzw. weiß ist, was denn die jetzige griechische Regierung bisher überhaupt reformiert hat.
Das größte Problem sind doch die laufenden Kosten, nicht nur für Kredite, sondern für die normalen Staatsausgaben.
Um das Problem zu lösen gibt es verschiedenste Wege, ein "einfacher" Weg ist Kosten senken. (Renten runter, sozialhilfe runter, staatl. MA kündigen)
Da Griechenland auf seinen Binnemarkt angewiesen ist, ist das natürlich die schlechteste Lösung --> Wer kein Geld hat, kann auch nichts ausgeben.
Eine weitere Lösung wäre die Steuern endlich mal einzunehmen......in irgend einer Polit-Talk Show, hat letztens ein Griechischer Politiker gesagt, man schätze dass 50-60% der Steuern nicht eingetrieben werden --> "....wir wissen um dieses Problem."
Ich meine wenn dieses Problem bekannt ist......warum sieht/hört man nicht, dass daran gearbeitet wird.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2015)

Wie willst du aber Steuern einnehmen oder dem nachgehen, wenn du die Leute entlässt, die das machen sollen?


----------



## aloha84 (7. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie willst du aber Steuern einnehmen oder dem nachgehen, wenn du die Leute entlässt, die das machen sollen?



Nein ich wäre ja nicht für entlassen (verschlanken jedoch MUSS sich dieser Staatsapparat trotzdem), deshalb habe ich ja geschrieben dass das keine gute Lösung wäre.
Und Tsipras erste Amtshandlung nach der Wahl war ja sogar viele Beamte wieder einzustellen.
Mich wundert halt nur, dass man nach Jahren in denen das Problem bekannt ist, nicht mal hört: "So meine Damen und Herren, wir haben unser Finanzamt reformiert, endlich nehmen wir Steuern ein."


----------



## JePe (7. Juli 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Als ich einen Kredit bei meiner Bank aufgenommen habe, hat mir die Bank gesagt, wann sie wieviel zurückhaben möchte, aber nicht a) was ich mit dem Geld mache und b) wie ich meinen Haushalt führe.



Ich weiss nicht, bei welcher Bank Du in welcher Hoehe Verbindlichkeiten ha(tte)st. Aber sie hat mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Deine Bonitaet geprueft und sich den pfaendbaren Teil Deiner Einkuenfte abtreten lassen. Griechenland besitzt keinerlei Kreditwuerdigkeit und die Sicherheiten bestehen aktuell aus Staatsanleihen, bei denen der Wert des Papiers, auf dem sie gedruckt sind, die aufgemalten Zahlen uebertreffen duerften. In Deinem Beispiel waere das ein Schufa-Basis-Score von Null und ALG2 als einziges Einkommen. Ob Du den Kredit wohl trotzdem bekommen haettest?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> A) Was kann die aktuelle Regierung dafür? Hat die die Zahlen damals geschönt?



Haben die Glaeubiger die Zahlen geschoent? Oder die Steuerzahler und Kapitaleinleger der Geberlaender?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> B) Warum müssen eigentlich die Griechen, die nichts dafür können, am meisten dafür bluten?



... gaehn. Weil es hier um eine Volkswirtschaft geht - und da bluten am Ende eben die "kleinen Leute". Die "kleinen Leute" haetten ja vor zehn Jahren, als die Renten stiegen statt sanken fragen koennen "hey, woher kommt das Geld eigentlich?" - aber weil eben auch auf der Akropolis die Gier das Hirn frisst, hat man die gewaehlt, die am meisten verteilt haben. Wo das herkommt? Ist doch egal.Hauptsache es kommt.

Wer soll denn Deiner Meinung nach "bluten"? Die Banken? Die haben kein Bargeld mehr. Und entgegen beliebter Klischees liegt das im Falle Griechenlands sicher nicht daran, dass die "gezockt" haben.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Genau, die Arbeitslosen und die Renter sind einfach nur gierig.



S. o. Vielleicht unpopulaer, aber nicht voellig falsch.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Egal, dass die Selbstmordraten und die Kindersterblichkeit *gerade* in Griechenland durch die Decke geht.



Nicht "gerade", schon seit Jahren.

Das Problem liesse sich uebrigens durch humanitaere Hilfe in Form von Material (Medikamente) loesen. Weiter Geld nach Griechenland zu pumpen loest kein einziges Problem.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Juli 2015)

Angesichts der Meinungen hier, bin ich dankbar, dass die wir nach dem Ende des zweiten Weltkrieges den Marshallplan bekommen haben und die Siegermächte mit der Rückzahlung der Kriegskosten erstmal gewartet haben.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Und Tsipras erste Amtshandlung nach der Wahl war ja sogar viele Beamte wieder einzustellen.



Weil das einer seiner Wahlversprechen waren.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Mich wundert halt nur, dass man nach Jahren in denen das Problem bekannt ist, nicht mal hört: "So meine Damen und Herren, wir haben unser Finanzamt reformiert, endlich nehmen wir Steuern ein."



Weil das wieder ein Problem der politischen Elite ist.
Der geht es gut und niemand sorgt sich um das Morgen. Also leben alle so weiter als wenn nichts wäre. Das ist bei konservativen Standard.

Ist in Deutschland ja nicht anders gewesen.
Die CDU unter Kohl hat selbst nach dem Mauerfall nichts gemacht, einfach alles schleifen lassen, bis Deutschland nicht mehr wettbewerbsfähig war.
Erst Schröder mit der SPU krempelte den Laden um und sorgte dafür, dass sich die SPP gespalten hat.
Jetzt hock die CDU wieder am Ruder und was hat Merkel in den letzten 10 Jahren gemacht um Deutschland weiterhin wettbewerbsfähig zu halten?
Genau. Absolut nichts.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juli 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ja Art und Umfang der Rückzahlung, mehr nicht. Als ich einen Kredit bei meiner Bank aufgenommen habe, hat mir die Bank gesagt, wann sie wieviel zurückhaben möchte, aber nicht a) was ich mit dem Geld mache und b) wie ich meinen Haushalt führe. Das geht den Geldgeber gelinde gesagt nichts an.


Wenn du mit dem Geld genauso umgegangen wärest wie Griechenland in den ganzen Jahren hättest du anstatt dem Geld nur ein Geleit bis an die Tür bekommen. Jede Bank geht doch davon aus das die ihr Geld wiederbekommt und vergibt ja nur die Summen die man notfalls per Sicherheiten auch einfordern kann. Auch ist es ja nicht irgendeine Bank die denen einen Kredit gewährt


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. Juli 2015)

Griechenland: Tsipras' Wahlkampf basiert auf Halbwahrheiten - DIE WELT


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Juli 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn du mit dem Geld genauso umgegangen wärest wie Griechenland in den ganzen Jahren hättest du anstatt dem Geld nur ein Geleit bis an die Tür bekommen. Jede Bank geht doch davon aus das die ihr Geld wiederbekommt und vergibt ja nur die Summen die man notfalls per Sicherheiten auch einfordern kann. Auch ist es ja nicht irgendeine Bank die denen einen Kredit gewährt



Bisher wurden alle Raten brav zurückgezahlt, auch von Tsipras. Erst die letzte Rate, war die erste, die nicht rechtzeitig gezahlt wurde. 

BTW: Warum wurden dann Gelder gegeben, wenn nicht richtig geprüft wurde? Trifft die Schuld, dann nicht den Schuldner, der einfach Geld verleiht?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juli 2015)

Vielleicht merken die es ja mal das die dem Rattenfänger aufgesessen sind, aber das steht wohl derzeitig auf einem anderen Blatt


----------



## Rolk (7. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie willst du aber Steuern einnehmen oder dem nachgehen, wenn du die Leute entlässt, die das machen sollen?



Griechenland hatte in Europa die höchste Beamtendichte überhaupt. Nach den paar Entlassungen sollen jetzt nicht mehr genügend Leute vorhanden sein um Steuern einzutreiben? Sollen sie halt ein paar Leute von Kataster- und Grundbuchämtern abziehen und umschulen. Aber halt das geht ja auch nicht, solche Ämter gibt es in Griechenland nicht.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> Griechenland hatte in Europa die höchste Beamtendichte überhaupt. Nach den paar Entlassungen sollen jetzt nicht mehr genügend Leute vorhanden sein um Steuern einzutreiben? Sollen sie halt ein paar Leute von Kataster- und Grundbuchämtern abziehen und umschulen. Aber halt das geht ja auch nicht, solche Ämter gibt es in Griechenland nicht.



Und wie viele davon waren Steuerfahnder?


----------



## Rolk (7. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie viele davon waren Steuerfahnder?



Keine Ahnung, aber bei der Steuermoral offensichtlich zu wenige. Wobei sie hoffentlich so schlau gewesen sind und ihre wenigen effektiv arbeitenden Steuerfahnder nicht als erstes entlassen haben. Aber dort weis man ja nie...


----------



## DARPA (7. Juli 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Bisher wurden alle Raten brav zurückgezahlt, auch von Tsipras. Erst die letzte Rate, war die erste, die nicht rechtzeitig gezahlt wurde.
> 
> BTW: Warum wurden dann Gelder gegeben, wenn nicht richtig geprüft wurde? Trifft die Schuld, dann nicht den Schuldner, der einfach Geld verleiht?



Bereits im März 2012 gab es eine Umschuldung von rund 100 Mrd. €, wenn es auch dabei private Gläubiger betraf. Es ist einfach festzuhalten, dass schon viel zulange eine Insolvenzverschleppung zu erkennen ist.
Wenn du als Unternehmen einen Kredit beantragst, muss ein Businessplan vorgelegt werden, aber die konkreten Geschäftstätigkeiten werden nicht von der Bank reguliert.
Die Probleme in Griechenland sind zum Großteil hausgemacht, der Leidtragende ist (wie immer) leider der gemeine Bürger.

Nebenbei, Obama wird unserer Angie schon eingetrichtert haben, dass Griechenland auf keinen Fall ausscheiden darf. Unserem großen Bruder wird alles daran liegen, die östliche NATO Grenze nicht zu schwächen.


----------



## QUAD4 (7. Juli 2015)

das ganze projekt eu wird eh scheitern. zentralismus endet immer in diktaturen und ist immer abzulehnen. 

welches wird das nächste land?


----------



## DarkScorpion (7. Juli 2015)

Wusste garnicht das Obama ein Diktator ist


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juli 2015)

QUAD4 schrieb:


> welches wird das nächste land?



Deutschland, da wir bald selber kein Geld mehr haben werden.


----------



## Atent123 (7. Juli 2015)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Deutschland, da wir bald selber kein Geld mehr haben werden.



2 Biliarden € Schulden


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Nebenbei, Obama wird unserer Angie schon eingetrichtert haben, dass Griechenland auf keinen Fall ausscheiden darf. Unserem großen Bruder wird alles daran liegen, die östliche NATO Grenze nicht zu schwächen.



Obama ist Griechenland ziemlich egal.
Der ist eher verwundert, wieso Europa sich so lange mit einem Land herumschlägt, das gerade mal 2% zum Bruttosozialprodukt der EU beiträgt.


----------



## GottesMissionar (7. Juli 2015)

Befürchte, die Sache ist mit heute endgültig erledigt.

Merkel sagt imho deutlich wie nie dass - ohne Wunder - #Grexit kommt und es kein ESM-Programm für #Greece geben wird National briefing: Germany - Part 1 | EU Council Newsroom

Griechenland soll innerhalb von 2 Tagen ein detailliertes Wunderprogramm vorlegen um überhaupt darüber zu diskutieren, ob Verhandlungen an sich aufgenommen werden können. Total illusorisch.

Vermute für Sonntag einen formalen Austritt aus der EU Griechenlands für rechtlichen Grexit. Daher sollen auch alle 28 Staaten dabei sein.

Werden spannende Tage.


----------



## Rolk (8. Juli 2015)

Man hätte viel früher klar machen müssen sich nicht durch einen möglichen Grexit erpressen zu lassen. Dann hätte Griechenland vielleicht einen brauchbaren Plan B in der Hinterhand gehabt.


----------



## Cleriker (8. Juli 2015)

Griechenland hätte es doch überhaupt nicht so weit kommen lassen müssen. Wer hoch pokert, muss nun einmal auch damit rechnen zu verlieren. Aber wer weiß... vielleicht entwickelt es sich auch ganz anders als wir alle uns vorstellen können und es ist das beste was ihnen passieren konnte. Immerhin hat sich das Volk ja auch dafür eintschieden.

Missionar,
was ist Illusorisch? Ein Wunder? Klar. Ein Programm allerdings nicht. Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass sie schon länger daran arbeiten sollten und nicht erst seit gestern.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juli 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Griechenland hätte es doch überhaupt nicht so weit kommen lassen müssen. Wer hoch pokert, muss nun einmal auch damit rechnen zu verlieren. Aber wer weiß... vielleicht entwickelt es sich auch ganz anders als wir alle uns vorstellen können und es ist das beste was ihnen passieren konnte. Immerhin hat sich das Volk ja auch dafür eintschieden.
> 
> Missionar,
> was ist Illusorisch? Ein Wunder? Klar. Ein Programm allerdings nicht. Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass sie schon länger daran arbeiten sollten und nicht erst seit gestern.



Beide Seiten haben hoch gepockert, wobei das Pockerspiel der EU-Geberländer wohl verwerflicher war.
Ich möchte nochmal daran erinnern das die letzten Verhandlungen zwischen beiden Partein angeblich scheiterten weil die Geberländer in einem Punkt nicht den Griechen nachgeben wollten.
Tsipras hat aber angeblich bei allen anderen Forderungen nachgegeben, außer den Rentenkürzungen, als Gegenvorschlag brachte er ins Spiel das er statt die Renten zu kürzen die Unternehmenssteuer angehoben wird, dagegen haben sich die Geberländer aber quer gestellt, allen vorran Deutschland.

Einige Quellen zu dem Thema:
Das katastrophale Ende des griechisch-europäischen Trauerspiels | Telepolis
Bizarre Dialoge in Brüssel um die Griechenlandfrage... | Telepolis

Übrigens empfehle ich mal Punkt 7 des nachfolgenden Artikels zu lesen, der andeutet was ich schon eine weile sage, das die EU-Geldgeber kein Interesse daran zu haben scheinen mit der Syriza Regierung zu einer für beide Seiten akzeptablen Lösung zu gelangen:
Wie man eine Finanzkrise auf die Bevölkerung eines gebeutelten Landes abwälzt | Telepolis


----------



## DARPA (8. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Obama ist Griechenland ziemlich egal.
> Der ist eher verwundert, wieso Europa sich so lange mit einem Land herumschlägt, das gerade mal 2% zum Bruttosozialprodukt der EU beiträgt.



Nah, das würde ich nicht so einfach abtun.

Zufällig gibt es dazu heute einen Artikel auf ZON
Griechenland: Amerikas Angst vor einem Grexit-Chaos | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> 2 Biliarden € Schulden



Wenn Mama Märkel die Taschen wieder aufmacht, dann sind das mehr^^


----------



## longtom (8. Juli 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Beide Seiten haben hoch gepockert, wobei das Pockerspiel der EU-Geberländer wohl verwerflicher war.
> Ich möchte nochmal daran erinnern das die letzten Verhandlungen zwischen beiden Partein angeblich scheiterten weil die Geberländer in einem Punkt nicht den Griechen nachgeben wollten.
> Tsipras hat aber angeblich bei allen anderen Forderungen nachgegeben, außer den Rentenkürzungen, als Gegenvorschlag brachte er ins Spiel das er statt die Renten zu kürzen die Unternehmenssteuer angehoben wird, dagegen haben sich die Geberländer aber quer gestellt, allen vorran Deutschland.
> 
> ...




Hat mit Pokern nichts zu tun ,ist eigentlich ganz einfach wer Zahlt sagt wos lang geht als Bittsteller bin ich nicht in der Position Bedingungen zu stellen .


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juli 2015)

longtom schrieb:


> Hat mit Pokern nichts zu tun ,ist eigentlich ganz einfach wer Zahlt sagt wos lang geht als Bittsteller bin ich nicht in der Position Bedingungen zu stellen .



Soso und wen du dir Geld leihst und die Bank sagt du sollst eine deiner Nieren verkaufen um einen weiteren Kredit zu erhalten würdest du das also auch machen?
Und dann später in den Verhandlungen wollen sie auch noch deine 2te Niere für weitere Kredite die dich dann deiner kompletten Lebensfähigkeit berauben würde.
Nichts anderes hat die Troika da im Grunde mit Griechenland gemacht.
Ja der der dir das Geld leiht sollte selbstredend ein Mitspracherecht haben wens um sein Geld geht, aber es kann nicht sein das die Geldgeber daraus ein friss "UND" strib machen, obwohl die verlangten Bedingungen offensichtlich untragbar sind und vor allem offensichtlich keine Verbesserungen bewirken.
In so einem Fall sollte man sich wirklich mal fragen ob die Hilfe für Griechenland und das eigene Geld wirklich im Fordergrund stehen, oder ob man nicht ein Exempel an Griechenland statuieren will damit Portugal und Spanien nicht auch noch Regierungen mit einem deutlich mehr nach links ausgerichteten Programm wählen.


----------



## longtom (8. Juli 2015)

Warum funktionierts zB. in Lettland ? Die waren schlechter dran als die Griechen die haben auch den Ar*** hoch bekommen und gekürzt wo es ging und sind nu raus aus dem gröbsten (und das ohne Geld von anderen) . Es kommt ja nichts aus Geichenland ,was hat der gute Tsipras den bis jetzt vorgelegt ausser Geldforderungen ?  Ich weiß am einfachsten ist es das Geld anderer auszugeben und wenns wieder alle ist die Hand erneut aufzuhalten .

Lies dir das mal durch und mach dir deine Gedanken .
(Griechenland: Wo sind die 380 Milliarden Euro Hilfsgelder hin? | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN)


----------



## Cleriker (8. Juli 2015)

Nightslaver
Nein, so sehe ich das nicht. Momentan steht hier ja Aussage gegen  Aussage. Die Griechen sagen es hätte nur an diesem einen Punkt gelegen,  aber genau zu diesem Punkt des von der EU-Kommission unterbreiteten Angebots sagte Juncker am 29.06: "In dem Paket sind keine Lohnkürzungen enthalten, und es sind keine  Rentenkürzungen in dem Paket. Auch wurde keine Erhöhung der  Mehrwertsteuer auf Strom, Lebensmittel und Medikamente gefordert."
Wie erklärst du dir das?


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juli 2015)

longtom schrieb:


> Warum funktionierts zB. in Lettland ? Die waren schlechter dran als die Griechen die haben auch den Ar*** hoch bekommen und gekürzt wo es ging und sind nu raus aus dem gröbsten (und das ohne Geld von anderen) . Es kommt ja nichts aus Geichenland ,was hat der gute Tsipras den bis jetzt vorgelegt ausser Geldforderungen ?  Ich weiß am einfachsten ist es das Geld anderer auszugeben und wenns wieder alle ist die Hand erneut aufzuhalten .



In Lettland hat das funktioniert weil Lettland ein kleines Land mit grade mal 2 Millionen Einwohnern ist und weil die Einwohner in Lettland auch nicht über mehrere hundert Inseln verteilt wohnen die alle mit Infrastruktur angebunden werden müssen, zum Beispiel Fährverbindungen.
Man kann nicht erwarten das etwas bei einem Land 1 zu 1 auch bei einem anderen Land funktioniert, schon garnicht wen beide Länder nicht ehnlich sind.

Mal davon abgesehen geht es einem nicht unerheblichen Teil der Letten durch die Sparmaßnahmen heute ehr schlecht, Zitat aus Wikipedia:



> Die lettische Wirtschaft wuchs 2011 um 5,5 % und 2012 um 5,6 %. Durch  das deutliche Wirtschaftswachstum nach dem jedoch vorherigen starken  Einbruch betrug das lettische reale Bruttoinlandsprodukt (BIP) Anfang  2012 rund 91 % des lettischen BIP vom Vorkrisenwert im dritten Quartal  2007.[SUP][34][/SUP] Die Arbeitslosenquote sank bis Juni 2014 auf 11,4 %
> 
> Laut Eurostat  waren in Lettland 2010 21,3 Prozent der Bevölkerung armutsgefährdet und  27,4 Prozent der Letten lebten unter erheblicher materieller Entbehrung  (EU-27 Durchschnitt: 16,4 bzw. 8,1 Prozent)



Der Wert ist von 2010 bis heute nicht wesentlich gesunken, soweit ich das mal im Fernsehn  mitbekommen habe, trotz deutlich wachsender Wirtschaft.



			
				Cleriker schrieb:
			
		

> Wie erklärst du dir das?



Das irgendwer lügt, niemand kann nicht abschließend beweisen wer von beiden, nach dem was die Troika aber unter der vergangenen griechischen Regierung fabriziert hat und was die Troika in Portugal und Spanien teilweise angestellt hat bin ich mir persöhnlich aber auch nicht sicher ob die Troika wirklich die Wahrheit sagt, schließlich könnte man die Griechischen Vorwürfe durch Veröffentlichung der Dokumente der Verhandlung theoretisch widerlegen...
Allerdings dürfte das auch auf die Gegenseite zutreffen, also letztlich dreht man sich im Kreis und kann nur mutmaßen wer die Wahrheit sagt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juli 2015)

In der Summe stand ja wohl fest worauf man sich eingelassen hatte und in der aller letzten Sekunde alles zu brechen und Neuverhandlungen zu diktieren ist ja nicht gerade Usus. Wenn ich mit nix in der Hand Poker in der letzten Sekunde muss man damit rechnen alles zu verlieren Ein schöner Schachzug auf dem Rücken der Armen ist es nicht wenn man bedenkt was denen drohen kann.


----------



## longtom (8. Juli 2015)

Les dir mal den Link durch aus meinem Post und frag dich selber ob du da noch freiwillig Geld versenken würdest wenns offensichtlich ist das es nur Verbrannt wird .


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juli 2015)

longtom schrieb:


> Les dir mal den Link durch aus meinem Post und frag dich selber ob du da noch freiwillig Geld versenken würdest wenns offensichtlich ist das es nur Verbrannt wird .



Du hast aber gelesen das der Artikel von 2012 ist? 2012 waren noch Politiker eben jenes Systems an der Macht die das Geld mit beiden Händen zum Fenster rausgeworfen haben, was hat das also mit der jetzigen Regierung zu tun? Oder steht jetzt alles unter Generalverdacht und Sippenhaft? In dem Fall solltest du dir auch mal Gedanken um das machen was die CDU/SPD jetzt verbockt. 
Davon unabhängig, scheinen es nicht nur die Griechen gewesen zu sein die von der Verschwendung wie die Weltmeister profitiert haben, laut Artikel haben wohl auch diverse europäische Unternehmen damals gute Geschäfte gemacht, allen vorran jene aus Deutschland.
Es ist also schon eine gewisse Doppelmoral von den verprassten griechischen Geldern zu profitieren und hinterher zu klagen das man jetzt die Suppe mit auslöffeln soll. In etwa vergleichbar wie sich für 200 Euro ein geklautes Smartphone zu kaufen und hinterher darüber zu klagen das die 200 Euro und die geklaute Ware weg sind. 
Klar macht es den prinzipiellen Diebstahl nicht besser, aber Unwissenheit (wovon man bei der finanziellen Lage Griechenlands nicht mal reden kann) schützt halt vor Strafe nicht.

Außerdem, frage dich doch mal wie würden wohl deutsche Wähler reagieren wen CDU, SPD, FDP, Grüne, usw. versprochen hätten das jeder der sie wählt nach der Wahl neue gut bezahlte Arbeitsplätze bekommt und eben jene siegreiche Partei genau das auch nach der Wahl gemacht hätte? Denkst du viele deutsche Wähler würden da fragen wo das Geld dafür herkommt, oder es würde sie interessieren?
Ist es daher angebracht über die Verfehlungen griechischer Wähler urteilen zu wollen die scheinbar nicht in der Lage waren das zu hinterfragen? Ist der griechische Wähler deshalb dümmer als Wähler in anderen Ländern Europas?

Zu guter letzt, im Zusammenhang mit dem Thema Griechenland noch eine Doku über das deutsche Wirtschaftswunder und wieviel Schein da eigentlich hinter steckt und Deutschland eben sich eben nicht völlig alleine aus dem Dreck in den Wohlstand gearbeitet hat, sondern da sehr auf das wohlwollen seiner europäischen Nachbarn angewiesen war und auf einen Erlass der Schulden / Reperationen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jsSLzPgqTyI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## longtom (8. Juli 2015)

Ok gehen wir noch um einiges weiter zurück ,aber da war sicher auch der ganze Rest Europas für verantwortlich . 
                                                                                           2002         2003    2004         2005          2006          2007           2008          2009           2010          2011          2012          2013            2014
Staatsverschuldung      101,7 % 97,4 %     98,6 %     100,0 % 106,1 % 107,4 % 112,9 % 129,7 % 148,3 % 170,3 % 157,2 % 175,1 % 177,1%
Haushaltssaldo                       -4,8 %        -5,6 %       -7,5 %  -5,2 %        -5,7 %         -6,5 %        -9,8 %        -15,7 %   -10,9 %   -9,6 %       -8,9 %        -12,7 %    -3,5%


Das Problem als solches besteht also nicht erst seit den ersten Hilfszahlungen ,und da komm mir noch einer da wurde nichts and den zahlen geschönt um in die EU zu kommen . 
Aber sind ja immer die anderen schuld entweder die EU oder die alte Regierung (die sich sicher nicht selbst Gewählt hat ) . Warum kann man auf die Straße gehen und Demonstrieren wenn der Geldhahn abgedreht werden soll ,aber solange die Regierung  Geld verteilt aber offensichtlich ist wo es hinführt hört man nichts .


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juli 2015)

longtom schrieb:


> Das Problem als solches besteht also nicht erst seit den ersten Hilfszahlungen ,und da komm mir noch einer da wurde nichts and den zahlen geschönt um in die EU zu kommen .
> Aber sind ja immer die anderen schuld entweder die EU oder die alte Regierung (die sich sicher nicht selbst Gewählt hat ) . Warum kann man auf die Straße gehen und Demonstrieren wenn der Geldhahn abgedreht werden soll ,aber solange die Regierung  Geld verteilt aber offensichtlich ist wo es hinführt hört man nichts .



Zuerst einmal bitte formatiere deine Tabelle anders, das ist einfach nur grausig zu lesen, so wie es ist, und das werde ich mir daher nicht antun.
Zum Rest äußere ich mich gerne wen du das mit der Tabelle behoben hast. 

*edit* Das der griechische Staat völlig überschuldet war wusste man in Europa schon ca. 2001 unter Schröder, das man da keine Konsequenzen gezogen hat und Griechenland trotzdem immer weiter machen konnte ist eine völlig fragliche Handlung der EU, neben der der damaligen griechischen Regierung.
Was das protestieren angeht, solange alles läuft und man nicht betroffen ist merken die meisten Menschen garnicht was läuft, erst wen ihr persöhnliches Leben betroffen ist merken viele das was schief läuft, oder gelaufen ist.
Das doch hier in DE nicht anders. Wird in der Nachbarstadt das Schwimmbad eingespart nehmen das die meisten vieleicht maximal am Rand wahr, trifft es dann die eigene Stadt und man ist davon betroffen meckern die Leute und beschweren sich.


----------



## longtom (8. Juli 2015)

Es dürfte auch für dich ersichtlich genug sein auch mit deiner Rosaroten Brille .


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juli 2015)

longtom schrieb:


> Es dürfte auch für dich ersichtlich genug sein auch mit deiner Rosaroten Brille .



Rosarote Brillen kann man dir nicht weniger vorwerfen...


----------



## S754 (8. Juli 2015)

Hui, also wenn ich mir das so durchlese, mache ich mir schon ein wenig Sorgen um meinen Urlaub in GR:
Griechenland: Wirtschaftslage wie in "Kriegszeiten" - news.ORF.at


----------



## longtom (8. Juli 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> *edit* Das der griechische Staat völlig überschuldet war wusste man in Europa schon ca. 2001 unter Schröder, das man da keine Konsequenzen gezogen hat und Griechenland trotzdem immer weiter machen konnte ist eine völlig fragliche Handlung der EU, neben der der damaligen griechischen Regierung.



Das Spiegelt genau das wieder was im moment läuft nur keine Eigenverantwortung übernehmen , was genau hatt oder hatte Schröder in der Griechischen Regierung zu sagen oder ist Griechenland alleine nicht Handlungsfähig ?


----------



## DarkScorpion (8. Juli 2015)

Griechenland war auf einem guten Weg. Dann kamen die Neuwahlen in denen Tsiparis gesagt hat, dass er alles stoppen will.

Die hätten nur etwas durchhalten müssen. Und nun sind sie wieder auf dem Stand von  vor 5 Jahren.

Und ja die Geberländer dürfen und müssen sogar Vorschriften machen. Denn sonst würde sich doch nie etwas ändern. Die Griechen hätten so weiter gemacht wie bisher. Der ganze Staatsapparat ist korrupt bis zum Umfallen.


----------



## longtom (8. Juli 2015)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Griechenland war auf einem guten Weg. Dann kamen die Neuwahlen in denen Tsiparis gesagt hat, dass er alles stoppen will.
> 
> Die hätten nur etwas durchhalten müssen. Und nun sind sie wieder auf dem Stand von  vor 5 Jahren.
> 
> Und ja die Geberländer dürfen und müssen sogar Vorschriften machen. Denn sonst würde sich doch nie etwas ändern. Die Griechen hätten so weiter gemacht wie bisher. Der ganze Staatsapparat ist korrupt bis zum Umfallen.



Genau meine Rede .


----------



## Metalic (8. Juli 2015)

Zu welcher Zeit war Griechenland denn auf einem guten Weg?


----------



## DarkScorpion (8. Juli 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> Zu welcher Zeit war Griechenland denn auf einem guten Weg?


Vor den letzten Wahlen.

Ja sparen tut weh. 
Griechenland hätte auch schneller die Überweisungen ins Ausland stoppen müssen.

Es war noch nicht alles gut. Aber man war auf einem guten Weg.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juli 2015)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Vor den letzten Wahlen.
> 
> Ja sparen tut weh.
> Griechenland hätte auch schneller die Überweisungen ins Ausland stoppen müssen.
> ...



Da gibt es aber eine ganze Menge Leute die das anscheinend anders sehen:

1.) Euro-Retter: ZwangsdiÃ¤t nach Fehldiagnose
2.) Euro-Krise: Spart sich Europa kaputt? | Schuldenkrise - Frankfurter Rundschau
3.) Harsche Kritik aus EU-Parlament: Cohn-Bendit nennt Troika "neoliberale Taliban" - SPIEGEL ONLINE
4.) Folgen der Troika-Rettungspakete: Bürger bereicherten Bericht via LinkedIn
5.) https://www.tagesschau.de/wirtschaft/troika-europaparlament100.html


----------



## Metalic (8. Juli 2015)

Ich bin mir ja auch völlig bewusst, dass man vielen Berichten in unseren Zeitungen und Zeitschriften nicht zu 100% Glauben schenken darf.
Ich kann mir beim besten Willen auch nciht vorstellen, was denn nun besser wäre für Europa. Griechenland rein oder raus, ich weiß es nicht. 
Aber da dieses Thema seit Wochen ganz groß gehandelt wird, lese ich dazu natürlich auch eine ganze Menge und versuche mir immer bewusst zu machen, dass in einigen Beiträgen auch eine ganze Menge Mist steht.

Aber wenn ich so etwas lese, dann fange auch ich an zu verallgemeinern und behaupte, die "Griechen" haben es doch gar nicht anders verdient und sollten "rausgeschmissen" werden. 
Griechenland: Alexis Tsipras macht Freibiersozialismus - Kommentar - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Spiegel sich das alles auf dem Sch...haus nur ausdenkt.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juli 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Spiegel sich das alles auf dem Sch...haus nur ausdenkt.



Steht doch da es ist ein Kommentar eines Redakteurs, also seine Meinung. Für das meiste davon was er schreibt gibt es genau soviele Belege dafür wie dagegen. Letztlich also wenig Substanz, außer der Teil mit der Verwandschaft in Beraterpositionen, das scheint wirklich so gewesen zu sein.


----------



## DarkScorpion (8. Juli 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Da gibt es aber eine ganze Menge Leute die das anscheinend anders sehen:
> 
> 1.) Euro-Retter: ZwangsdiÃ¤t nach Fehldiagnose
> 2.) Euro-Krise: Spart sich Europa kaputt? | Schuldenkrise*- Frankfurter Rundschau
> ...



All diese Berichte stammen aus den Jahren 2012 bis Frühjahr 2014. Die Neuwahlen waren jedoch im Januar 2015
5.1.2015
http://die-korrespondenten.de/beitrag/griechenland-ist-auf-dem-weg-der-besserung/
20.10.2014
http://www.bundesfinanzministerium....ormprozess-griechenland.html?view=renderPrint
05.06.2014
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/wirtscha...tsexperten-loben-athens-reformen/9992658.html
Bonitätsbewertung Anfang 2015 bei B angekommen nachdem 2011 CCC Rating war.
im April 2015 erneute Abstufung auf CCC 
Sowie ein Rückgang der Arbeitslosenquote
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Griechische_Staatsschuldenkrise

Also es ging bergauf ende 2014. Nur die Griechen wollten einfach nicht mehr. Und nun zahlen sie die Zeche


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juli 2015)

Das Schwert ist nun mal zweischneidig aber was die jetzt machen hilft der Krise auch aber auch nicht wirklich


----------



## Cleriker (8. Juli 2015)

Wen meinst du mit "die", die Griechen, oder die Troika?

PS.: Troika wollen die Griechen ja nicht mehr hören. Was sollte man stattdessen nochmal sagen? Ich komm gerade nicht drauf.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juli 2015)

Ich meinte die Griechen


----------



## CreoQTeCacho (8. Juli 2015)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Eine kühne Idee, ist aber hoffentlich nicht dein Ernst.
> Der Kapitalismus hat alle beteiligten in diesem Problem so fest im Griff, dass Griechenland natürlich in der EU bleiben wird. Außerdem ist bei virtuellem Geld oder Schulden immer möglich noch eine 0 oder am besten gleich 000 anzuhängen.
> 
> In 3 Minuten schon alles gesagt...  LINK



Ich glaube kaum das wir Kriesen dieser Art erleben würden, dürften die Banken Kredite nur in Bar vergeben. Selbiges für Transaktionen zwischen den Banken. Es sähe wohl anders aus. Da müsste man die 80mrd€ erst ein mal in Bar da haben und dann mit der Schubkarre von Tresor A nach Tresor B bringen. Nie im Leben wären dann so große Summen im Spiel.. Jetzt ist das Geld sogesehen nichts mehr wert, es wird mit Zahlen um sich geschmissen und letztendlich haben wir trotz der Inflationskontrolle, und dem ganzen virtuellen Geld, das Geldkonzept untergraben und den € Schritt für Schritt, mit aller Zeit der Welt, "kontroliert" (Noten-/Zentralbanken) inflationiert...  Applaus.. 

Gruß marian


----------



## cryon1c (9. Juli 2015)

CreoQTeCacho schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum das wir Kriesen dieser Art erleben würden, dürften die Banken Kredite nur in Bar vergeben. Selbiges für Transaktionen zwischen den Banken. Es sähe wohl anders aus. Da müsste man die 80mrd€ erst ein mal in Bar da haben und dann mit der Schubkarre von Tresor A nach Tresor B bringen. Nie im Leben wären dann so große Summen im Spiel.. Jetzt ist das Geld sogesehen nichts mehr wert, es wird mit Zahlen um sich geschmissen und letztendlich haben wir trotz der Inflationskontrolle, und dem ganzen virtuellen Geld, das Geldkonzept untergraben und den € Schritt für Schritt, mit aller Zeit der Welt, "kontroliert" (Noten-/Zentralbanken) inflationiert...  Applaus..
> 
> Gruß marian



In diesem Fall wäre Geld einfach mehr Wert, aber die Schulden wären im Vergleich zur Wirtschaftsleistung genau so hoch. Nur wäre die Zahl kleiner. 

Und nicht wir haben den € in den Keller gedrückt, sondern einige Länder in der EU. Deutschland profitiert zwar kurzzeitig davon, aber auf dauer ist das keine Lösung weil man sonst das halbe Europa durchfüttern muss. 

Griechenland hätte stärker auf den Export setzen sollen, nur so wären die Schulden in den Griff zu kriegen. Ausgaben im eigenen Land sinnvoll senken und gleichzeitig mehr Einnahmen durch Export generieren der wegen sinkendem € problemlos wachen würde. Aber nö, Griechenland hat sich entschieden es zu verkacken. Deren Einnahmen sinken, obwohl die Ausgaben schon gekürzt sind. 
Selbst mit einem Schuldenschnitt wäre Griechenland danach immer noch dran, wenn sie den € behalten.  Sie haben kein Geld und müssten sich welches leihen, also wieder Schulden machen. 
Der einzige Weg der daran vorbeiführt, ist Geld zu investieren und die Wirtschaftsleistung zu steigern und gleichzeitig im eigenen Land aufräumen.


----------



## taks (9. Juli 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> Ich kann mir beim besten Willen auch nciht vorstellen, was denn nun besser wäre für Europa. Griechenland rein oder raus



Auch wenn es sich kleinkariert anhört, die richtige Bezeichnung wäre Europäische Union, nicht Europa.
Ein kleiner und dennoch wichtiger Unterschied


----------



## thunderofhate (9. Juli 2015)

Schon vor Jahren wurde gesagt, dass Griechenland sich ohne Schuldenschnitt nicht erholen können wird und man akzeptieren müsse, dass viele Gelder eben verloren sind.
Stattdessen wird ständig weiter auf Zeit gespielt und man quetscht Griechenland mit erzwungenen, weiteren Hilfspaketen, die mit zusätzlichen Zinsen verbunden sind, weiterhin aus.
Tsirpas möchte ich hier nicht einmal einen Vorwurf machen. Die Lage für die meisten Bürger verschlechtert sich immer weiter. Die Entwicklung des BIPs in den letzten Jahren war wirklich schmerzhaft. Natürlich merkt der Büger das.
Am nervigsten finde ich, wenn Merkel auf einmal so tut, als läge ihr irgendetwas am Wohl des dt. Bürgers. Heuchlerischer gehts nicht.

Ansonsten habe ich am Thema die Lust verloren und wünsche mir einen raschen Neustart für Griechenland außerhalb der EU. Mal sehen welche anderen Länder darauf folgen werden.
Mir gehts primär nur noch darum, dass der DAX sein Minimum in den nächsten Tagen erreicht und man schön einkaufen kann. Lange dürfte es nicht mehr dauern. Spätestens wenn die 10.500 unterschritten werden, gehts los.


----------



## DARPA (9. Juli 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Auch wenn es sich kleinkariert anhört, die richtige Bezeichnung wäre Europäische Union, nicht Europa.
> Ein kleiner und dennoch wichtiger Unterschied



Und wenn man es ganz genau nimmt, muss man von Eurozone sprechen


----------



## T-Drive (10. Juli 2015)

Fass ohne Boden, oder die verarsche geht grad so weiter ...

Jetzt bieten sie was im Referendum klar und sauber abgelehnt wurde, und wollen 53 Mrd. + 35 Mrd. Investitionszusagen.

Von wegen Abschied, dieses Kasperletheater wird langsam Unerträglich.


----------



## S754 (10. Juli 2015)

Schaut euch das kurze Video mal an:
Wutrede gegen Tsipras begeistert das Netz - Politik - Vorarlberg Online


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Juli 2015)

Ja, das musste mal sein.


----------



## Dennisth (10. Juli 2015)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Jetzt bieten sie was im Referendum klar und sauber abgelehnt wurde, und wollen 53 Mrd. + 35 Mrd. Investitionszusagen.



Wer hätte das nur gedacht  Die merken halt jetzt, dass die doch lieber "sparen" und unser Geld wollen ohne etwas zu ändern, als aus der EU zu fliegen. Das tollste wird sein, dass die weiterhin Geld bekommen werden und nichts dafür tun müssen. Schau doch mal, wann die ihre "Sparmaßnahmen" umsetzen wollen. *Frühstens *Ende 2016 und viele erst 2019 



T-Drive schrieb:


> Von wegen Abschied, dieses Kasperletheater wird langsam Unerträglich.



Dafür müssten die Politiker etwas haben, was normale Menschen haben. Nennt sich Rückgrat. Wir werden weiterhin für die bezahlen können, damit die sich ein schönes lotter-Leben finanzieren können. Mutti sei dank 

Wer ernsthaft denkt, es würde einen "Grexit" denkt auch, dass morgen der Osterhase und Weihnachtsmann kommt. 


Man sieht es doch jetzt an dem Tsipras. 60 % seiner Landsleute wollen nicht sparen und er macht ne 180 Grad wende und sagt, dass sie doch sparen wollen  Das tollste ist ja, dass unsere Politiker das auch noch glauben werden. 

Sorry aber ich habe auch kein Mitleid mit den "armen" Griechen. Sie haben mit 60 % dafür gestimmt nicht zu sparen. Natürlich war denen nicht ganz klar, worüber die da abgestimmt haben, aber es zeigt doch, dass Sie gerne alleine sein möchten. Bitte, sollen die Ihren Schuldenschnitt bekommen, aus dem Euro raus und ihre Drachme wieder einführen. 
DAS würde den kommenden "Pleiteländern" zeigen, dass es nicht geht wenn man auf der faulen Haut liegt und erwartet, dass andere für seine Schulden bezahlen. 

Es wird aber leider so kommen, dass die Griechen Geld ohne Gegenleistung bekommen und sich nicht ändern werden. Ja die Bürger können *nur* noch 60 € am Tag abheben  macht bei 30 Tagen 1800 €... Jo kann ich verstehen, das man damit  kaum noch leben kann... 

Es ist einfach nur lächerlich, dass die sich jetzt als "arme" Bürger darstellen, aber es wohl die selben waren, die am Wahltag gefeiert haben, dass sie doch nicht sparen müssen.

Natürlich gibt es wirklich arme Personen, aber die gibt es bei uns auch. 

Naja, aufregen bringt nichts. Vielleicht sollte ich mal bei Mutti nach 20 Millionen Euro fragen, die ich in monatlichen Raten von 5 € zurückzahlen werden...


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Juli 2015)

Griechenland: Schäuble will Euro-Rauswurf von Schuldensündern regeln - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Dennisth (10. Juli 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Griechenland: Schäuble will Euro-Rauswurf von Schuldensündern regeln - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Eigentlich eine tolle Idee, aber wird nicht kommen. Müssen da nicht alle EU-Länder zustimmen? Wenn ja, wieso sollten Länder die auch bald Geld haben wollen dem zustimmen?


----------



## DarkScorpion (10. Juli 2015)

Griechenland war garnicht doof.
Sie haben die Schwachstelle in Euro entdeckt. 
Rausschmiss geht nicht, also wird weiter schön auf Pump gelebt. 
Die Geberländer werden mit Versprechungen hingehalten


----------



## Atent123 (10. Juli 2015)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Griechenland war garnicht doof.
> Sie haben die Schwachstelle in Euro entdeckt.
> Rausschmiss geht nicht, also wird weiter schön auf Pump gelebt.
> Die Geberländer werden mit Versprechungen hingehalten



So dumm ist die Taktik nicht.
Verschulden,Zahlen faken,EU Beitreten,mehr Verschulden und dann die EU die Schulden bezahlen lassen.


----------



## Amon (10. Juli 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> So dumm ist die Taktik nicht.
> Verschulden,Zahlen faken,EU Beitreten,mehr Verschulden und dann die EU die Schulden bezahlen lassen.


Das schlimme daran ist ja dass damals alle wussten dass Griechenland die Zahlen geschönt hat und trotzdem dabei sein durfte.


----------



## Dennisth (10. Juli 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Das schlimme daran ist ja dass damals alle wussten dass Griechenland die Zahlen geschönt hat und trotzdem dabei sein durfte.



Wir sind ja auch alle eine große Familie. Ist doch egal, wenn der eine Bruder etwas geflunkert hat um wieder "zu Hause" zu wohnen.


----------



## Adi1 (10. Juli 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Das schlimme daran ist ja dass damals alle wussten dass Griechenland die Zahlen geschönt hat und trotzdem dabei sein durfte.



Nein, das ist nicht das Schlimme daran. 

Der entscheidende Fehler war, dass eine sogenannte "systemrelevante" Privatbank diesen Beschiss erst ermöglicht hat.


----------



## Amon (10. Juli 2015)

Naja, die ganze EU ist ein Fehler. Gemeinsame Währung, offene Grenzen, alles was für'n Arsch. Als es noch die EG war hat das wunderbar funktioniert, so hätte man es lassen sollen.


----------



## Leob12 (10. Juli 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Naja, die ganze EU ist ein Fehler. Gemeinsame Währung, offene Grenzen, alles was für'n Arsch. Als es noch die EG war hat das wunderbar funktioniert, so hätte man es lassen sollen.


Inwiefern schaden offene Grenzen denn? Ach ja, die bösen Verbrecherbanden kommen nun aus dem ehemaligen Ostblock zu uns.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juli 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe bzw. weiß ist, was denn die jetzige griechische Regierung bisher überhaupt reformiert hat.
> Das größte Problem sind doch die laufenden Kosten, nicht nur für Kredite, sondern für die normalen Staatsausgaben.
> Um das Problem zu lösen gibt es verschiedenste Wege, ein "einfacher" Weg ist Kosten senken. (Renten runter, sozialhilfe runter, staatl. MA kündigen)
> Da Griechenland auf seinen Binnemarkt angewiesen ist, ist das natürlich die schlechteste Lösung --> Wer kein Geld hat, kann auch nichts ausgeben.



Die laufenden Kosten hat die griechische Regierung mittlerweile auf 99% der laufenen Einnahmen gesenkt oder anders:
Griechenland ist operativ im Plus. Knapp. Und jetzt würde die griechische Regierung einen kleinen Teil dieses Geldes in die eigene Wirtschaft und die Grundversorgung der Bevölkerung leiten, damit es zu so etwas wie Aufschwung kommt.
Merkel und Schäuble wollen aber lieber, dass das Geld in die deutsche Wirtschaft fließt. Warum brauch man wohl nicht zu erklären...




Threshold schrieb:


> Ist in Deutschland ja nicht anders gewesen.
> Die CDU unter Kohl hat selbst nach dem Mauerfall nichts gemacht, einfach alles schleifen lassen, bis Deutschland nicht mehr wettbewerbsfähig war.
> Erst Schröder mit der SPU krempelte den Laden um und sorgte dafür, dass sich die SPP gespalten hat.
> Jetzt hock die CDU wieder am Ruder und was hat Merkel in den letzten 10 Jahren gemacht um Deutschland weiterhin wettbewerbsfähig zu halten?
> Genau. Absolut nichts.



Hey: Einige Großkonzerne (nicht alle deutsch, aber die meisten) sind jetzt wesentlich konkurrenzstärker... 





Metalic schrieb:


> Zu welcher Zeit war Griechenland denn auf einem guten Weg?



Und wohin führte er?




Adi1 schrieb:


> Nein, das ist nicht das Schlimme daran.
> 
> Der entscheidende Fehler war, dass eine sogenannte "systemrelevante" Privatbank diesen Beschiss erst ermöglicht hat.



Wieso auch nicht? Die Banken haben gute Gewinne damit gemacht und am Ende hat Mutti die Schulden übernommen. So funktioniert Kapitalismus. Und der ist ja VIIIIIIEEEEEL toller, als dieses sozialistisch angehauchte Zeug, dass z.B. Griechen so zu mögen scheinen.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hey: Einige Großkonzerne (nicht alle deutsch, aber die meisten) sind jetzt wesentlich konkurrenzstärker...



Ist zwar etwas vom Thema ab, aber du meinst hoffentlich nicht die Deutsche Bank. 
Die hat gerade 5 Milliarden Euro Geldreserven gebunkert, trotzdem wird es nicht reichen, um die ganzen Gerichts- und Strafkosten zu bezahlen, die auf sie zukommt, weil sie beschissen, betrogen und hintergangen haben.
Leitzins Mauschelei, Goldpreisbetrug. Die Liste ist ellenlang.

Und die waren auch daran beteiligt, als die Griechen im großen Maße Gelder von allen Seiten bekommen haben und die waren es auch, die die Rating Agenturen beauftragt hat, Schrott Papiere mit Triple A zu bewerten.


----------



## Amon (10. Juli 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Inwiefern schaden offene Grenzen denn? Ach ja, die bösen Verbrecherbanden kommen nun aus dem ehemaligen Ostblock zu uns.


War klar das sowas jetzt kommen musste, aber recht hast du. Schau dir nur mal die Berichte an als in Bayern der G7 Gipfel war und man kurzzeitig das Schengen Abkommen ausgestzt hat. Solltest du ganz leicht über die Suchmaschine deiner Wahl finden können.


----------



## Metalic (10. Juli 2015)

Ich glaube, das ist nicht nur ein Märchen, dass die ganzen "bösen Verbrecherbanden" aus Osteuropa kommen. Natürlich gibt es überall, in jeder Gegend, in jeder Bevölkerungsschicht und in jedem Land Kriminalität. Aber wenn die Grenzen wieder stärker kontrolliert werden, dann wird schon mal ein eine ordentliche Menge an bösen Buben gefiltert. 
Amon hat es ja schon erwähnt. Stichwort Schleierfahndung und G7 Gipfel


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2015)

diese Gipfel sind sowieso überflüssig geworden.
Da wird nur viel Geld verpulvert, sonst passiert da nichts. Kann man sich auch schenken.


----------



## Adi1 (11. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> diese Gipfel sind sowieso überflüssig geworden.
> Da wird nur viel Geld verpulvert, sonst passiert da nichts. Kann man sich auch schenken.



Doch, die Medien können darüber berichten,

und somit den Eindruck erwecken, unsere Staatslenker hätten einen Plan.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2015)

Die Medien erwecken den Eindruck, als wenn dort was gescheites ausgearbeitet wird, das dann sofort umgesetzt wird.
Was aber quatsch ist, denn die Parlamente müssen sowas abnicken, die Typen dort dürfen gar nichts.
Nicht ml über Griechenland reden.


----------



## Adi1 (11. Juli 2015)

Nee, unsere Parlamente sind eh nur Abnickmaschinen.

Die ganz grobe Richtung wird da schon festgelegt.

Danach werden die ganzen Lobbyisten angehört, ein Kompromiss

zusammengeschustert und fertig.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Juli 2015)

Hier mal eine recht aktuelle Reportage des ZDF zur Krise in Europa. Hat nicht direkt was mit der Lage in Griechenland selbst zu tun, zeigt aber das die Situation in Ländern wie Spanien, Italien durch die Sparpolitik, nicht wesentlich besser ist als in Griechenland, auch wen die Medien in ihrer täglichen Berichterstattung über Griechenland diese Länder  etwas aus dem Blick verlieren.
Vieleicht für dein einen oder anderen Stammtischwetterer, gegen Griechenland, hier im Thread mal ein guter Blick über den Tellerrand.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YJ9yUpT6Eaw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Cleriker (12. Juli 2015)

Mal eine Bitte:
Könnte dieser ständige Stammtisch-vorwurf-quatsch mal ein Ende finden. Jeder hier hat eine variierende Meinung und da ist es mehr als daneben dauernd solche Dinger für alles was von der eigenen Meinung abweicht rauszuhauen. Vor allem ist genau das was für eine Art und Weise??? Richtig! Eine typische Stammtisch-Marotte.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Juli 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Mal eine Bitte:
> Könnte dieser ständige Stammtisch-vorwurf-quatsch mal ein Ende finden. Jeder hier hat eine variierende Meinung und da ist es mehr als daneben dauernd solche Dinger für alles was von der eigenen Meinung abweicht rauszuhauen. Vor allem ist genau das was für eine Art und Weise??? Richtig! Eine typische Stammtisch-Marotte.



Wieso? Weil manche hier nunmal nur Posts bringen die in die Richtung gehen:



> Fass ohne Boden, oder die verarsche geht grad so weiter ...
> 
> Jetzt bieten sie was im Referendum klar und sauber abgelehnt wurde, und wollen 53 Mrd. + 35 Mrd. Investitionszusagen.
> 
> Von wegen Abschied, dieses Kasperletheater wird langsam Unerträglich.



Sowas ist für mich nicht weit ab von Stammtischniveau. Das mag nicht auf die meisten Posts hier zutreffen, aber der eine oder andere bringt außer Aufreger hier nicht viel...


----------



## T-Drive (12. Juli 2015)

Hier stand eine Schei.. äh Stammtischparole.


----------



## Metalic (12. Juli 2015)

Stammtischparolen?? Da hab ich was:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=toL1tXrLA1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Cleriker (12. Juli 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wieso? Weil manche hier nunmal nur Posts bringen die in die Richtung gehen:
> 
> 
> 
> Sowas ist für mich nicht weit ab von Stammtischniveau. Das mag nicht auf die meisten Posts hier zutreffen, aber der eine oder andere bringt außer Aufreger hier nicht viel...



Das ist deine persönliche Meinung und jeder Stammtischvorwurf ist nicht nur exakt das gleiche Niveau, sondern auch schon eine Art der Provokation und diese sind laut Forenregeln nicht erwünscht.

Also: Möchtest du beispielsweise mit jedem weiteren post von mir hören, dass du nur Stammtischparolen raushaust, dabei aber nie an die eigene Nase fasst? Nö? Komisch! Stammtische gibts nämlich in allen lagern, nicht nur in einer Richtung. Also ist der ständig wiederholte Vorwurf dessen, nichts anderes.

Das nervt einfach und bringt die Diskussion nicht weiter. Es provoziert nur.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Juli 2015)

Wie es aussieht regt sich gegen die Forderungen Deutschlands, das Griechenland nach den aktuellen Reformvorschlägen, welche weitestgehend die Zustimmung der Geldgeber fanden, noch härtere Sparmaßnahmen durchführen soll als bisher angedacht, Widerstand.
So haben Italien und Frankreich nun zur deutschen Position noch härterer Sparmaßnahmen geäußert das man Griechenland nicht demütigen dürfe indem man nach dem wohl umfassenden entgegenkommen nun noch mehr und härtere Sparmaßnahmen verlange, die selbst aus Sicht von Finanzexperten als unannehmbar gelten.
Weiterhin sprechen sich sowohl Frankreich, als auch Italien, dafür aus das ein Austritt Griechenlands aus dem Euro nicht in Frage kommt und Griechenland im Euro verbleiben soll und schließen so indirekt ein von Deutschland ins Gespräch gebrachtes zeitweises ausscheiden Griechenlands aus der Währungsunion aus.

Griechenland: Euro-Gruppe gespalten über Grexit-Frage - DIE WELT


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. Juli 2015)

Die werden sich heute mit Sicherheit darauf einigen, dass Griechenland im Euro bleibt und die Weichen für das Hilfspaket stellen. Gegen Reformen und schmerzhafte Sparauflagen, versteht sich.  Im Übrigen hat Schäuble nie einen Grexit gefordert, sondern es lediglich als diskutierbare Option lanciert. Das war zwar nicht falsch, aber etwas unangebracht, da Tsipras ja zu dem Zeitpunkt bereits eingeknickt war und vernünftige Diskussionen ohne die unbeliebte Grexit-Option möglich waren.  Ein diplomatisches Fettnäpfchen...


----------



## the_leon (12. Juli 2015)

Ich wäre für ne Volksabstimmung, will das Deutsche Volk den Griechen eig. noch mehr Geld in den A**** scheiben, dass sie nie mehr sehen, oder bekommsn die Südeuropäer kein Geld mehr, wenn sie eh selber sagen, das wir es nie mehr sehen werden...


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. Juli 2015)

Wir müssen Griechenland so oder so Geld in den A**** schieben, denn ein  Grexit kostet auch... Außerdem würden wir im Falle eines Grexits kein  Geld mehr wieder sehen. Und darüber hinaus wäre Europa politisch sehr  angeschlagen und würde auf der internationalen Bühne ein hässliches Bild  abgeben. Andererseits darf Griechenland einfach kein Fass ohne Boden  mehr sein.  Es muss von Grund auf reformiert werden, sonst bleibt es ein  hoffnungsloser Fall. Tsipras ist nun endlich in der Realität angekommen  und bereit zum Einlenken, aber wird er DER Reformer sein?


----------



## Cleriker (12. Juli 2015)

Das bleibt nur zu hoffen. Alles andere wäre schade.


----------



## Two-Face (12. Juli 2015)

Ich wäre für eine andere Volksabstimmung: Soll der scheinheilige Deutsche weiterhin der BILD - und damit Angela Merkel - glauben, die Griechen seien eh' alles nur Schnorrer und Faulenzer oder sollten wir endlich anfangen, die Europapolitik von Brüssel, EZB und Wolfgang "ich schaff' den Penny nur noch schnell nach Liechtenstein" Schäuble zu kritisieren und das Grundkonzept EURO in Frage zu stellen?


----------



## Cleriker (12. Juli 2015)

Echt... DU glaubst der Bild? Du liest Bild? Ich definitiv nicht.
Aber Respekt! dass du das hier so zu gibst.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Juli 2015)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich wäre für eine andere Volksabstimmung: Soll der scheinheilige Deutsche weiterhin der BILD - und damit Angela Merkel - glauben, die Griechen seien eh' alles nur Schnorrer und Faulenzer oder sollten wir endlich anfangen, die Europapolitik von Brüssel, EZB und Wolfgang "ich schaff' den Penny nur noch schnell nach Liechtenstein" Schäuble zu kritisieren und das Grundkonzept EURO in Frage zu stellen?



Was? Die EU, die EZB am Ende gar den Euro in Frage stellen?

Verbrennt den Ketzer 

Ne, du hast schon Recht, eigentlich gehört nicht Griechenland, sondern die EU in ihrer jetztigen Form auf den Prüfstand.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Echt... DU glaubst der Bild? Du liest Bild? Ich definitiv nicht.
> Aber Respekt! dass du das hier so zu gibst.



Ich glaube, du hast ihn falsch verstanden. Ich würde da nicht rauslesen, dass er BILD liest.


----------



## Cleriker (13. Juli 2015)

Ich lese das da aber schon raus. Woher will er sonst wissen was da drin steht?  Irgendwoher muss er ja seine Intention nehmen, anderen derartiges zu unterstellen. Beispielsweise in meinem näheren Umfeld kenne ich überhaupt niemanden der die liest und das sind einige Menschen. Wenn ich das auf die Gegend hier, oder die Teilnehmer dieses threads hochrechne, wer soll dann noch bleiben? Entweder gehören diese Leute alle zu seinem Umfeld, oder es ist schon sehr vermessen, ohne Beweise, solche Sprüche raus zu hauen. Ja fast schon scheinheilig...

Edit
Wers noch nicht gemerkt hat, ich hasse derartig dumme Pauschalaussagen: 


Two-Face schrieb:


> ...Soll der scheinheilige Deutsche weiterhin der BILD - und damit Angela Merkel - glauben...


Derartiges gehört mMn an Stammtische, oder stecken gelassen.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Juli 2015)

Oh, fühlst du dich jetzt angesprochen?

Sorry, deine Gefühle wollte ich damit echt nicht verletzen, aber meinen Post hast du dummerweise tatsächlich nicht verstanden.


----------



## Cleriker (13. Juli 2015)

Danke der Nachfrage, hätte ich dir gar nicht zugetraut. Nein, fühle ich mich nicht. Ich mag's nur nicht, wenn man anderen etwas abdichtet, ohne es belegen zu können. 

Wie kommst du darauf? An deinem post gibt's doch nichts verstecktes, dass man erst herausfinden müsste. Der besteht doch nur aus flame und der Frage nach etwas, dass jeder für sich selbst eh schon immer getan hat. Hast du etwa gedacht, du bist der einzige, der auf solche Gedanken kommt? Schon seit es die EU in ihrer jetzigen Form gibt, steht sie doch regelmäßig in dieser Kritik. Da erzählt man niemandem etwas neues. Aber davon ab hier deine Chance mich zu erleuchten:
Bitte zeige mir und allen anderen Menschen dich mal auf, wie du es besser machen würdest. Also in Bezug auf Griechenland, die EU, Deutschland, unsere Außenpolitik und allgemein alles was mit Veränderungen und deren Auswirkungen zu tun hat. Vielleicht bin ich einfach nur zu unfähig, aber mit persönlichen fällt keine schnell greifende, auf lange Sicht nachhaltige Lösung ein.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juli 2015)

Man gibt man denen schon wieder Geld.
Wollen unsere Politiker sich ihr scheitern nicht eingestehen?
Wir hätten schon vor Jahren damit Schluss machen sollen.

Die Griechen bzw. ihre Regierung kann ich da eher verstehen.
Würde man den Forderungen direkt nachgeben, hätte man innenpolitisch die Kacke am dampfen,
macht man es nicht ist es das selbe. Man musste jedenfalls kämpfen.

Das Geld ist so oder so weg, warum machen wir nicht einfach Schluss?
Die kurzfristigen humanitären Folgen sind sicher günstiger abzufedern.


----------



## the_leon (13. Juli 2015)

Der Griechische Finanzminister (k.A. wie der heißt) hat ja selber gesagt, dsa wir von den 300 Mrd. Euro nichts mehr sehen werden.
Grund genug, das Geld bei uns sinnvoll zu verwenden...


----------



## azzih (13. Juli 2015)

Ist schon fast lustig wenns net so traurig wäre. Jetzt kauft man sich wieder mit 80 Mios ein Jahr Zeit bis die S***e von vorne losgeht. Und die komischen Forderungen auf die Griechenland eingehen musste, lol, als würde ne Abschaffung von Öffnungszeiten und verramschen von Staatseigentum zu Schleuderpreisen irgendwie ein dauerhaft positiven Effekt auf Griechenlands Wirtschaft haben.

Die Reichen haben ihr Cash schon längst aus dem Land geschafft, die Bänker haben sich mit Milliarden "retten" lassen. Übrig bleibt nur ne desaströse Wirtschaft, Mega-Arbeitslosigkeit und keine großen Optionen das sich daran was ändern könnte. Die Bevölkerung da kann einem Leid tun.


----------



## Cleriker (13. Juli 2015)

Diese Bevölkerung hat ihre Vertreter genauso gewählt wie wir unsere. Hätte die alte Regierung direkt angefangen die Forderungen umzusetzen, wäre vielen reichen überhaupt nicht die Möglichkeit geblieben, ihr Geld auf die Reise zu schicken.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Juli 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Danke der Nachfrage, hätte ich dir gar nicht zugetraut. Nein, fühle ich mich nicht. Ich mag's nur nicht, wenn man anderen etwas abdichtet, ohne es belegen zu können.


Dann hast du dich wohl tatsächlich angesprochen gefühlt und meinen Post auch tatsächlich nicht verstanden. Wem hab' ich hier denn etwas "abgedichtet"? Du warst es doch, der den Begriff "Stammtischniveau" in den Mund genommen hat. Meine Aussage war eine allgemeine Feststellung, daran wie sehr viele Deutsche über dieses Thema denken und wenn ich schon Griechen hier in Deutschland sehe, die als "Pleitegeier" und "Faule Säcke" offen beschimpft werden, dann sagt das eben sehr viel aus. Ebenso wie die enorm hohe Beliebtheitsskala unserer Bundeskanzlerin. 
Was ebenfalls etwas aussagt ist, dass du tatsächlich über's Internet mir irgendwas zutrauen oder nicht zutrauen willst.
Komisch, dass es immer die Typen mit Terence-Hill-Avatar sind, die mir auf den Senkel steigen.


Cleriker schrieb:


> Diese Bevölkerung hat ihre Vertreter genauso gewählt wie wir unsere. Hätte die alte Regierung direkt angefangen die Forderungen umzusetzen, wäre vielen reichen überhaupt nicht die Möglichkeit geblieben, ihr Geld auf die Reise zu schicken.


Die korrupten, Reichen Typen in Griechenland kontrollieren allesamt die Medien, wie willst du da als Politiker gegen vorgehen? Das ist ungefär genauso schwierig wie hier in DE gegen Merkel zu opponieren, weil sie nunmal die BILD hinter sich hat.


----------



## Cleriker (13. Juli 2015)

Woher willst du denn wissen wie andere über dieses Thema denken? Das würde ich gern mal wissen. 

Was das mit den öffentlichen Beschimpfungen angeht, weiß ich echt nicht, ob ich das glauben sollte. Derartiges erlebte ich hier bisher nicht. Nicht einmal in irgendeiner Nachrichten- oder Interviewsendung kam derartiges bisher vor. Wie hast du dich verhalten in der Situation und wie die Beschimpften?

Du denkst echt, dass Merkel die Bildzeitung hinter sich hat? Diese Schreiberlinge würden sich doch freuen, wenn sie sie verbal zerfetzen könnten.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Juli 2015)

Griechen in Deutschland: Gehänselt, genervt und voller Hoffnung - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Wie die Leute über dieses Thema denken höre ich jeden Tag von meinen konservativen, bayerischen Bekannten. Dass die Griechen es sich selber zu bequem gemacht haben, Phantomrente bezogen und ein marodes Verwaltungssystem hatten, in welchem schon Fahrschulen geschmiert werden konnten/mussten, um zeitig eine Führerscheinprüfung machen zu können will ich nirgendwo bestreiten - aber dabei hatten sie nur die Möglichkeiten ihres Systems genutzt. Glaubst du der Deutsche Bürger oder sonstwer hätte bei der Möglichkeit, ohne Probleme mit 56 in Rente gehen zu können oder für Verwandte post mortem noch zu kassieren überall nein gesagt? Es jetzt zu machen wie die BILD, und auf ihnen rumreiten, weil sie ja jetzt alle unser Geld wollen aber nicht arbeiten, weil sie ja eh' alles Pleitegeier und bequeme Säcke sind, macht die Lage A: nicht besser und B: ist schlicht falsch.

Die BILD steht nicht hinter Merkel? Hmm, komisch, ich hab' noch nie gesehen, dass dieses Blatt die Kanzlerin irgendwo schon mal ernsthaft kritisiert oder durch den Dreck gezogen hätte, so wie sie es schon mit sehr vielen anderen Politikern oder Menschen gemacht hat. Was auch zumindest mich nicht wundert, da ja Friede Springer ihre Busenfreundin ist. Alles nur Zufall...


----------



## Cleriker (13. Juli 2015)

Bayern! Das hättest du auch gleich sagen können. Da wundert mich das nicht. Also da hab ich hier mehr Glück mit meinem Umkreis. Jedenfalls halbwegs. Es lästert zwar niemand in der Öffentlichkeit, aber dafür traut sich auch kaum jemand richtig darüber zu sprechen.
Pest oder Cholera Vergleich halt.

Ich nehme das mit der Bild zwar etwas anders wahr, aber jedem seine Sichtweise. Das akzeptiere ich.


----------



## azzih (14. Juli 2015)

Vor allem ist das Argument mit der Rente eh nicht schlüssig. In Griechenland gibts kein Hartz4, oft füttern die Rentner mit ihren Renten noch Kinder und Enkel mit durch die ja dank kaputter Wirtschaft oft kein Job haben. Als würde da jeder rumsiten und gechillt seine Arbeitslosigkeit und Frührente genießen. Diese Bild- Stammtischscheisse nervt gewaltig.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juli 2015)

Das ist doch fast überall gleich das man mit der Rente nicht auf Rosen gebettet wird. Nur wer Pension bezieht hat es da deutlich besser oder Politiker die sich für eine Wahlperiode den Ar.. vergolden lassen


----------



## Icejester (14. Juli 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Das schlimme daran ist ja dass damals alle wussten dass Griechenland die Zahlen geschönt hat und trotzdem dabei sein durfte.



Der eigentliche Grund dafür war ja, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, daß Europa unbedingt die sogenannte "Wiege der Demokratie" mit einschließen sollte und eine EU ohne diese "unvorstellbar" wäre. Diese Eitelkeit war für viele wohl so unendlich wichtig, daß sie darüber jede Vernunft haben fahren lassen.


Naja. Das Karussell dreht sich jedenfalls munter weiter. Was für eine Überraschung.


----------



## T-Drive (14. Juli 2015)

> Dass die Griechen es sich selber zu bequem gemacht haben,



Das trifft ja hauptsächlich (oder nur) auf die herrschenden Schichten zu. Ein funktionierendes Steuersystem zu etablieren, das auch die dicken Fische an den Haken nimmt, DAFÜR waren sie schon immer zu bequem.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Du denkst echt, dass Merkel die Bildzeitung hinter sich hat? Diese Schreiberlinge würden sich doch freuen, wenn sie sie verbal zerfetzen könnten.



Die BILD braucht normalerweise keinen Anlass, um irgendwen in der Luft zu zerreißen. Und die Regierung Merkel liefert sogar mehr als genug Anlässe.
Aber: BILD arbeitet mit primtiven Kontrasten, sie brauchen eine Alternative zu Merkel, die sie puschen können. Und Gabriel ist dafür weder charakterlich geeignet, noch liefert er die richtigen Statements (im Gegenteil, der vermasselt ähnlich viel - aber vor den Kulissen), andere Alternativen gibt es nicht. (Bzw. sie wären zu komplex für BILD)
=> Bis auf weiteres ist Merkel vor Abwahlen sicher. Leider.




azzih schrieb:


> Vor allem ist das Argument mit der Rente eh nicht schlüssig. In Griechenland gibts kein Hartz4, oft füttern die Rentner mit ihren Renten noch Kinder und Enkel mit durch die ja dank kaputter Wirtschaft oft kein Job haben. Als würde da jeder rumsiten und gechillt seine Arbeitslosigkeit und Frührente genießen. Diese Bild- Stammtischscheisse nervt gewaltig.



Und selbst wenn sie chillen würden: Griechenland hat 25% Arbeitslosigkeit. Ein paar hundertausend zusätzliche Silver Worker würden das Land keinen Millimeter vorranbringen. Aber auch das ist zu komplex für BILD. Da muss alles auf eine allein stehende Aktion (z.B. ein einzelner -von vielen- Geldflüssen, dem je ein einzelnes Volk -natürlich die armen Deutschen und die bösen Griechen- als Quelle/Ziel geordnet werden und der zu einem Zeitpunkt statffindet) vereinfacht werden, alles andere wird weggeschnippelt. Einschließlich der Wahrheit.


----------



## JePe (14. Juli 2015)

"Die Wahrheit" ist, dass Griechenland den vergleichsweise mit anderen EU-Laendern hoechsten Anteil seines BIP fuer Rentenzahlungen ausgibt (17,5 % im Jahr 2012 - neuere Zahlen liegen nicht vor). Es ist schon richtig, dass der Rente in Griechenland ein anderer gesellschaftlicher Stellenwert zukommt als z. B. in Deutschland - weil der Bereich der Lohnersatzleistungen weniger ausgebaut ist. Das koennte Griechenland ja durch Reformen aendern (und sollte es mMn auch - weil Transferleistungen wie alle Zahlungen auch Anreize setzen, und in diesem Fall eben vielleicht die falschen) ... macht aber keine solchen Anstalten. Und wie die Renten von Staatsbediensteten aufgeblaeht wurden und die tatsaechlichen Renteneintrittsalter durch unzaehlige Sonderregelungen verringert werden, hatte ich ja schon ausgefuehrt.


----------



## longtom (14. Juli 2015)

@Two-Face
@Cleriker 

Ihr habt doch schon Vorurteile gegenüber euren eigenen Landsleuten  , wie weit ist das den von Stammtischparolen entfernt oder haltet ihr euch für was besseres ?


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Du denkst echt, dass Merkel die Bildzeitung hinter sich hat? Diese Schreiberlinge würden sich doch freuen, wenn sie sie verbal zerfetzen könnten.



Merkel hat Springer und Bertelsmann hinter sich.
Das sind die beiden größten Medienbetreiber in Deutschland.
Wie schnell Bild einen absägen kann, hast du beim Wulff gemerkt.
Merkel ist aber der Liebling der beiden Medienhäuser und solange das der Fall ist, tun sie alles um Merkel an der Macht zu halten.
Sieht man auch gut, wie die Bild immer gegen Griechenland wettert und keinen Kritikpunkt gegenüber Merkel äußert.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (14. Juli 2015)

Der riesigen Schlagzeile nach, die ich eben in der Kantine lesen konnte nach hört sich das zumindest heute aber anders an:

"Merkel rettet Griechenland mit unserem Geld"

Aber wenn man weiter Oel ins Feuer gießen kann, wird die Gelegenheit von dem Blatt natürlich genutzt, mit Friede Springer befreundet hin oder her.
Die Auflage muß stimmen


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2015)

Ja. Merkel wird in den Himmel gehoben und natürlich wird von "unserem Geld" geredet.
Dabei ist es ja nicht mal unser Geld, es sind Bürgschaften, mehr nicht.
Die Bild verfälscht die Fakten extra, damit der normale Leser weiter auf die Griechen schimpft, Merkel supergeil findet und nicht meckert, wenn er keine Lohnerhöhung kriegt, weil sein Geld ja in Griechenland ist.


----------



## aloha84 (14. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Merkel hat Springer und Bertelsmann hinter sich.
> Das sind die beiden größten Medienbetreiber in Deutschland.
> Wie schnell Bild einen absägen kann, hast du beim Wulff gemerkt.
> Merkel ist aber der Liebling der beiden Medienhäuser und solange das der Fall ist, tun sie alles um Merkel an der Macht zu halten.
> Sieht man auch gut, wie die Bild immer gegen Griechenland wettert *und keinen Kritikpunkt gegenüber Merkel äußert.*



Naja sagen wir mal sie kritisieren Merkel weniger.
Kritik gibts es auch da:
Angela Merkel: Milliarden-Hilfspaket fÃ¼r Griechenland - Politik Ausland - Bild.de


----------



## Cleriker (14. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja. Merkel wird in den Himmel gehoben und natürlich wird von "unserem Geld" geredet.
> Dabei ist es ja nicht mal unser Geld, es sind Bürgschaften, mehr nicht.
> Die Bild verfälscht die Fakten extra, damit der normale Leser weiter auf die Griechen schimpft, Merkel supergeil findet und nicht meckert, wenn er keine Lohnerhöhung kriegt, weil sein Geld ja in Griechenland ist.


Vielleicht liest da jeder auch nur das heraus, was er will!? Als ich vorhin an der Ladenkasse stand und diese Schlagzeile gelesen habe, hab ich das ganz anders wahrgenommen. 
Nämlich:
Die böse Merkel verschenkt Euer Geld und hilft damit lieber anderen.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2015)

So ist es eben, wenn Neoliberale Stimmung machen. 
Am Besten würde die es finden, wenn die Griechen die Renten komplett abschaffen würden, jeder muss halt zusehen, wo er bleibt.

Der Autor ist ein Populist, wie er im Buche steht.
Er schreibt irgendeinen Unsinn über Hartzer, dazu holt der gerne die Keule raus, wenns um allgemein um Geringverdiener geht.
Der Typ ist meiner Meinung nach gefährlich.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Juli 2015)

longtom schrieb:


> @Two-Face
> @Cleriker
> 
> Ihr habt doch schon Vorurteile gegenüber euren eigenen Landsleuten  , wie weit ist das den von Stammtischparolen entfernt oder haltet ihr euch für was besseres ?


So ist das also, wenn man jemanden oder etwas kritisiert, ist man automatisch was besseres, deine Moralvorstellungen würd' ich gerne mal haben.

Zumal ich immernoch nicht weiß, warum hier eigentlich jeder mit dem Wort "Stammtischparolen" um sich wirft.


----------



## longtom (14. Juli 2015)

Two-Face schrieb:


> So ist das also, wenn man jemanden oder etwas kritisiert, ist man automatisch was besseres, deine Moralvorstellungen würd' ich gerne mal haben.
> 
> Zumal ich immernoch nicht weiß, warum hier eigentlich jeder mit dem Wort "Stammtischparolen" um sich wirft.



An deiner stelle würd ich mit dem Wort Moral etwas vorsichtiger umgehen oder zumindest den Duden oder Wikipedia hinzuziehen ,oder ums zu vereinfachen ganz langsam deine Posts nochmal durchzulesen .


----------



## Two-Face (14. Juli 2015)

longtom schrieb:


> An deiner stelle würd ich mit dem Wort Moral etwas vorsichtiger umgehen oder zumindest den Duden oder Wikipedia hinzuziehen ,oder ums zu vereinfachen ganz langsam deine Posts nochmal durchzulesen .


Ich habe mir diesbezüglich nichts vorzuwerfen, wenn du Kritik nicht verstehst ist das aber auch nicht mein Problem.

Den einzigen Fehler den ich evtl. gemacht habe war, mir den Thread hier nicht ganz durchzulesen, was ich jetzt aber gleich mal mache, dann komm' ich vielleicht auch drauf, was du meinst.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2015)

Ich würde ja einfach mal die Banken, die damals den Griechen geholfen haben, überhaupt in die Euro zone zu kommen, gehörig durchschütteln.
Aber leider traut sich ja niemand.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Juli 2015)

Goldman Sachs?
Wer will die durchschütteln? Da kannst du genauso gut einen Elefant an den Stoßzähnen packen, der schüttelt eher dich durch.
Vor allen wenn ausgerechnet der Hauptverantwortliche jetzt in der EZB hockt.


----------



## longtom (14. Juli 2015)

Dazu gibts was zum schmunzeln 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_PSDXtQL-Aw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Juli 2015)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Goldman Sachs?



Goldman Sachs war keine maßgebliche Bank die Griechenland Geld geborgt hat, Goldman Sachs war in erster Linie dafür verantwortlich, natürlich gegen Bezahlung, den Griechen, durch Beratung, dabei zu helfen ihren Haushalt so zu frisieren das sie die Aufnahme in die Währungsunion schaffen, indem sie einen großen Berg an Schulden versteckt haben.
Den Griechen leichtsinnig Geld geliehen haben vor allem die europäischen Banken in Deutschland (Commerz Bank, Deutsche Bank, usw.), sowie Banken in Spanien, Portugal, Zypern, Italien, Frankreich und Irland.

Wird auch in der Doku hier deutlich:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PKXUyu5AxIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juli 2015)

@ longtom

Nee, dass ist nicht zum Schmunzeln,

dass ist die Realität.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> "Die Wahrheit" ist, dass Griechenland den vergleichsweise mit anderen EU-Laendern hoechsten Anteil seines BIP fuer Rentenzahlungen ausgibt (17,5 % im Jahr 2012 - neuere Zahlen liegen nicht vor).



Griechenland hat unter den älteren EU-Mitgliedern/denjenigen mit brauchbaren Sozialsystem (was in mehreren ost- und südosteuropäischen Ländern ja zu wünschen übrig lässt) auch mittlerweile das (zweit)niedrigste pro Kopf BIP (Portugal lag bei den jüngsten Zahlen, die ich finden konnte, darunter - wird sich aber mittlerweile geändert haben) -Merkel sei dank-, zugleich aber durchaus EU-durchschnittliche Lebenserhaltungskosten. Wenn das pro Kopf BIP 1/3 unter dem EU-Durchschnitt liegt, aber die Lebenserhaltungskosten nur 7%, dann ist auch der pro Kopf Bedarf der Rentner in Relation zum BIP höher.
Hat man dann auch noch mehr Rentner, was wie mehrfach in der derzeitigen Wirtschaftslage nicht sinnvoll lösbar ist, und lässt diese auch noch Teile der Sozialversorgung anderer mitragen, dann kommt vielleicht eine schöne Schlagzeile bei raus.
Aber arm sind die Menschen weiterhin.




Two-Face schrieb:


> Goldman Sachs?
> Wer will die durchschütteln? Da kannst du genauso gut einen Elefant an den Stoßzähnen packen, der schüttelt eher dich durch.
> Vor allen wenn ausgerechnet der Hauptverantwortliche jetzt in der EZB hockt.



Wenn die EU-verantwortlichen sich einig wären, könnten die einige Unternehmen schütteln. Die gesamte Krisenreaktion war bislang aber ausschließlich darauf konzentriert, heimische Unternehmen zu schützen und zu fördern, egal was sie angestellt haben. EU- und Finanzpolitik sind den meisten Wählern beide zu komplex, die Kombination erst recht. Überall da, wo der Wähler nicht selbst mitdenkt, geht es den hierzulande gewählten Politikern aber nur noch um zwei Dinge:
- Akzeptable BILD Schlagzeilen (z.B. durch Drangsalierung der Griechen)
- Zufriedene Lobbyisten (z.B. in dem man "Hilfs"milliarden in deren Unternehmen leitet. Statt nach Griechenland)


----------



## longtom (14. Juli 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> @ longtom
> 
> Nee, dass ist nicht zum Schmunzeln,
> 
> dass ist die Realität.



Achwas wer hätte das gedacht .


----------



## Adi1 (15. Juli 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn die EU-verantwortlichen sich einig wären, könnten die einige Unternehmen schütteln. Die gesamte Krisenreaktion war bislang aber ausschließlich darauf konzentriert, heimische Unternehmen zu schützen und zu fördern, egal was sie angestellt haben. EU- und Finanzpolitik sind den meisten Wählern beide zu komplex, die Kombination erst recht. Überall da, wo der Wähler nicht selbst mitdenkt, geht es den hierzulande gewählten Politikern aber nur noch um zwei Dinge:
> - Akzeptable BILD Schlagzeilen (z.B. durch Drangsalierung der Griechen)
> - Zufriedene Lobbyisten (z.B. in dem man "Hilfs"milliarden in deren Unternehmen leitet. Statt nach Griechenland)



Die verantwortlichen EU-Politiker haben doch gar keine Chance, anders vorzugehen, wenn man so auf die Finanzmärkte schaut. 

Der nächste Crash kommt sowieso, auch wenn das Griechenlandproblem etwas verschoben wird.

Was glaubst Du denn, wie wir unsere Staatsschulden jemals abzahlen sollen.


----------



## Two-Face (15. Juli 2015)

Zu geil:

Der Postillon: SchÃ¤uble: "Ich habe eigentlich den Kopf von Varoufakis auf einem Silbertablett gefordert"

Das trifft den Nagel doch irgendwie auf den Kopf.

Ich persönlich bin ja der Meinung, dass der Euro damals schlichtweg nicht hätte eingeführt werden dürfen. Wie soll denn bitte eine einheitliche Währung ohne einheitliches Wirtschaftssystem funtkionieren?


----------



## Bester_Nick (15. Juli 2015)

Geil finde ich diesen Artikel. Es ist eine Kolumne, die kurz nach dem Wahlgewinn der griechischen Linken geschrieben wurde, also schon einige Monate alt ist.  Wegen des Datums ist sie die prophetische Antwort auf eine Frage, die wir erst jetzt stellen (können): "Warum versinkt Griechenland gerade im Chaos?"

Griechenland: Die Deutschen sind an allem schuld - Fleischhauer-Kolumne - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Dennisth (16. Juli 2015)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin ja der Meinung, dass der Euro damals schlichtweg nicht hätte eingeführt werden dürfen. Wie soll denn bitte eine einheitliche Währung ohne einheitliches Wirtschaftssystem funtkionieren?



Recht einfach: Eine Währung = weniger Umtausch = weniger Arbeit für die Banken = weniger Wechselkurse = Reiche haben "nur" noch die Wahl zwischen Dollar und Euro = mehr Geld für Sie, da Sie nicht immer schauen müssen wo ihr Geld am meisten Wert ist.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Geil finde ich diesen Artikel. Es ist eine Kolumne, die kurz nach dem Wahlgewinn der griechischen Linken geschrieben wurde, also schon einige Monate alt ist. Wegen des Datums ist sie die prophetische Antwort auf eine Frage, die wir erst jetzt stellen (können): "Warum versinkt Griechenland gerade im Chaos?"
> 
> Griechenland: Die Deutschen sind an allem schuld - Fleischhauer-Kolumne - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Die Antwort ist einfach: Weigern wir (Deutschland) uns, kommt die Nazi-Keule von den anderen und da Mutti eh nur Show macht und sich ihre Rente (bei denen 80 % vom Durchschnittslohn vs bei uns nur 48 % vom Lohn) ja nicht verringert dürfen wir Bürger dafür bluten.

Passend zum Thema:
Griechenland: Ökonom Clemens Fuest schlägt höheren Soli vor - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Tolle Idee Herr Fuest. 

Ich habe eine noch bessere Idee:
WIR (Deutschland) machen es wie England. Wir schmeißen den Euro raus und holen uns unsere DM wieder zurück. Unsere Schulden werden bei uns natürlich auch als unwiederbringlich abgeschrieben / genullt und schon sind wir in der EU, müssen aber nicht mehr für die anderen bezahlen. 

Wird aber nicht so kommen. Es kommt eher so, dass nach dem dritten "Geldverbrennungspaket" noch ein viertes kommen wird und bis dahin sind noch andere Länder "pleite", weil sie merken, dass man Geld ohne Auflagen bekommt.  JA das Geld was wir Griechenland geben ist ohne Auflagen, da die frühstens Ende 2016 / 2019 kommen werden. Siehe bei uns mit dem "Breitbandausbau für alle". Es wird einfach verschoben.

Griechenland sollte mal lieber seine Steuern eintreiben und zusehen, dass die Wirtschaft wieder in gang kommt, wenn das überhaupt noch möglich ist. Das würde aber voraussetzen, dass die sich wirklich ändern wollen und die Griechen mal sparen müssten.... Aber wer will schon sparen, wenn man doch schon im öffentlichen Dienst mit 54 in Rente gehen kann oder sogar noch früher...

Sorry wenn das für einige nach "Bashing" oder "Stammtisch" klingt, aber warum hat es Deutschland nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg geschafft die wirtschaft so hoch zu bekommen? Gibt auch andere Länder die es geschafft haben.

Jaja Griechenland hat Inseln die man total schlecht anbinden kann und irgendwie doch "muss". Diese Inseln sind aber nicht erst seit gestern da  UND was kann so eine Inselanbindung schon kosten? Strom wird da wohl nicht viel benötigt, Wasser muss man nur entsalzen, Essen muss halt "importiert" werden und was Internet angeht: Satelliten-Internet. Klar ist nicht gerade super schnell und sehr teuer, aber wenn ich auf einer kleinen Insel wohnen will ist es was anderes als auf dem Festland in einem Dorf wo man ein Kabel ziehen kann.

Wenn Griechenland die Inseln zu teuer sind: An private Personen verkaufen. Gibt bestimmt genug, die sich so eine Insel kaufen und bebauen wollen.


----------



## T-Drive (16. Juli 2015)

> warum hat es Deutschland nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg geschafft die wirtschaft so hoch zu bekommen



Wir profitierten auch von einem Schuldenschnitt, große Teile der Reparationszahlungen vom WW2 wurden uns erlassen. Den Marshallplan  nicht vergessen.


----------



## Dennisth (16. Juli 2015)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Wir profitierten auch von einem Schuldenschnitt, große Teile der Reparationszahlungen vom WW2 wurden uns erlassen. Den Marshallplan  nicht vergessen.



Sagt ja keiner, dass Griechenland keinen Schuldenschnitt bekommen soll oder Hilfspakete, aber eine Dauerlösung ist es ja nicht. Ist das selbe wie eine kaputte Wasserleitung. Ich kann kurzfristig mehr Wasser durchpumpen um die Flussrate stabil zu halten, aber dass Leck muss gestopft werden sonst verliere ich am Ende mehr als ich aufbringen kann.

Wenn die Reformen erst Ende 2016 / 2019 greifen, dann haben wir hier eine "neue" Regierung und die Griechen wohl auch. Ob diese sich aber dann an den Sparkurs halten wird ist fraglich, immerhin wählen ja die Bürger und wenn dann eine Partei verspricht, dass nicht mehr gespart wird, bekommt diese höchstwahrscheinlich großen Zulauf.


----------



## T-Drive (16. Juli 2015)

> Sagt ja keiner, dass Griechenland keinen Schuldenschnitt bekommen soll



Doch, MUTTI 

Das Geld sehen wir sowieso nicht mehr, wenn, dann vlt. unsere Urururenkel...


----------



## S754 (16. Juli 2015)

Jetzt wirds langsam ungemütlich:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXTMWbvFX9k


----------



## Dennisth (16. Juli 2015)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Doch, MUTTI



Ach Mutti sagt so vieles wenn der Tag lang ist:
"Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland", "Die PKW Maut wird nicht kommen" 



T-Drive schrieb:


> Das Geld sehen wir sowieso nicht mehr, wenn, dann vlt. unsere Urururenkel...



Das Geld sehen wir nicht mehr wieder. Eher besiedeln wir den Mond 



S754 schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds langsam ungemütlich:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXTMWbvFX9k



Tja und morgen lesen wir dann,  wie brutal doch die Polizei gegen diese Demonstranten vorgegangen ist. Was meinst du wohl, wie das erst wird, wenn die merken, dass die 60 € pro Tag Beschränkung doch sehr viel länger anhält als die denken?


----------



## Rizzard (16. Juli 2015)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Das Geld sehen wir nicht mehr wieder. Eher besiedeln wir den Mond



Ja wenn das Geld mal weg ist, ist es weg.
Ich denke da werden HIER in den nächsten Monaten/Jahren auch irgendwelche Steuern angehoben, um das in irgendeiner Weise auszugleichen.
Wie soll ein Land welches so hoch verschuldet ist wie GLand, NEUE Schulden zurück zahlen?
Die Politiker wissen vermutlich selbst das das nix wird.


----------



## the_leon (16. Juli 2015)

Wenn du bisschen Schulden bei der Bank hast und du die nicht zurückzahlen kannst, dann ist das dein Problem!
Wenn du viele Schulden bei der Bank hast und du die nicht zurückzahlen kannst, dann hat die Bank das Problem!

Das checken nur amnche Politiker nicht!


----------



## Adi1 (16. Juli 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ja wenn das Geld mal weg ist, ist es weg.
> Ich denke da werden HIER in den nächsten Monaten/Jahren auch irgendwelche Steuern angehoben, um das in irgendeiner Weise auszugleichen.
> Wie soll ein Land welches so hoch verschuldet ist wie GLand, NEUE Schulden zurück zahlen?
> Die Politiker wissen vermutlich selbst das das nix wird.



Alleine wird es Griechenland nicht packen. 

Aber bei uns sieht es auch nicht besser aus Bund der Steuerzahler - Home

Irgendwann sind wir auch Pleite.

Ob früher oder später, kommt sowieso ein Schuldenschnitt weltweit.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Ach Mutti sagt so vieles wenn der Tag lang ist:
> "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland", "Die PKW Maut wird nicht kommen"



Merkel hat Griechenland aber schon zur Chefsache erklärt.
Und du weißt ja, was bei rauskommt, wenn Merkel was zur Chefsache erklärt.


----------



## Adi1 (16. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und du weißt ja, was bei rauskommt, wenn Merkel was zur Chefsache erklärt.



Was soll denn dabei rauskommen?

Einfach abwarten und aussitzen, 

Ihr Ziehvater, Dr. Helmut Kohl Bundeskanzler a.D., 

war ist ja Ihr Vorbild.


----------



## DarkScorpion (16. Juli 2015)

Wegen der 60€  Tag. 
Das Sind 1800€ pro Monat. 
Soviel habe Ich im Monat nicht nach Abzug von Miete etc übrig. 

Die regen sich nur auf, weil sie jetzt keine Handwerker mehr so leicht in Bar (Schwarz) bezahlen können, bzw die ganze Korruption nun zum erliegen kommt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juli 2015)

Und stellst du dich auch jeden Tag (!) an Geldautomaten an, z.T. stundenlang?



Adi1 schrieb:


> Die verantwortlichen EU-Politiker haben doch gar keine Chance, anders vorzugehen, wenn man so auf die Finanzmärkte schaut.



Wenn man als gewählter Volksvertreter "keine Chance hat, anders vorzugehen", dann gilt eines von zwei Dingen:
- Naturgesetze hindern einen daran
- Man hat seinen Job als Volksvertreter nicht gemacht




Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin ja der Meinung, dass der Euro damals schlichtweg nicht hätte eingeführt werden dürfen. Wie soll denn bitte eine einheitliche Währung ohne einheitliches Wirtschaftssystem funtkionieren?



Ich vermute ist war die alte Theorie von "Worte beeinflussen das denken". Und genausowenig, wie mehr Mädchen in die Transportbranche streben, seit dem es "Lastwagenfahrer/in" heißt, genausowenig hat sich eine homogene Solidar- und Wirtschaftsgemeinschaft gebildet, nur weil die Währung überall gleich heißt.




Dennisth schrieb:


> Ich habe eine noch bessere Idee:
> WIR (Deutschland) machen es wie England. Wir schmeißen den Euro raus und holen uns unsere DM wieder zurück. Unsere Schulden werden bei uns natürlich auch als unwiederbringlich abgeschrieben / genullt und schon sind wir in der EU, müssen aber nicht mehr für die anderen bezahlen.



Der deutsche Staat hat Schulden bei den deutschen Banken. Wenn wir die abschreiben, sind die Banken pleite - und Merkel hat die letzten Jahre extra Milliarden von sogenannten "Hilfsgeldern" durch Europa und wieder zurück fließen lassen, um auch nur den Hauch einer Bilanztrübung bei diesen Banken abzuwenden...



> Griechenland sollte mal lieber seine Steuern eintreiben und zusehen, dass die Wirtschaft wieder in gang kommt, wenn das überhaupt noch möglich ist.



Die Wirtschaft ohne Geld in Gang zu bringen ist ziemlich schwierig, von anderen zu fordern, die Wirtschaft in Gang bringen, in dem sie ihr ihr mehr Geld entziehen, ist einfach nur bescheuert.



> Sorry wenn das für einige nach "Bashing" oder "Stammtisch" klingt, aber warum hat es Deutschland nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg geschafft die wirtschaft so hoch zu bekommen?



Weil Deutschland einen massiven Schuldenschnitt und gigantische Mengen Wirtschaftsförderung aus anderen Ländern bekommen hat. (und das obwohl die Aussichten, im Gegensatz zu Griechenland, geradezu perfekt waren: Reparaturbedarf an der Infrastruktur war vergleichsweise gering, Rohstoffversorgung dafür wieder gesichert, die Unternehmen hatten hohe Einnahmen in den vergangenen Jahren gehabt, das verbliebene Volksvermögen verteilte sich auf weniger Köpfe und die Nachfrage nach günstigen Gebrauchsgegenständen war in ganz Europa hoch.)
Was passiert, wenn man nur ein kleiner Teil (nähmlich die externe Hilfe) aus diesem ganzen Paket positiver Einflüsse fehlt, konnte man übrigens im Vergleich zur DDR sehen.

Den Griechen fehlen alle Teile.




> Jaja Griechenland hat Inseln die man total schlecht anbinden kann und irgendwie doch "muss". Diese Inseln sind aber nicht erst seit gestern da  UND was kann so eine Inselanbindung schon kosten? Strom wird da wohl nicht viel benötigt,



Nö, der griechische IT-Boom basiert allein auf Abbakusssen 



> Wasser muss man nur entsalzen



Was ohne Energie fast noch besser geht, als ohne 



> , Essen muss halt "importiert" werden und was Internet angeht: Satelliten-Internet.



Natürlich beides für lau 



> Klar ist nicht gerade super schnell und sehr teuer, aber wenn ich auf einer kleinen Insel wohnen will ist es was anderes als auf dem Festland in einem Dorf wo man ein Kabel ziehen kann.



Haben die Griechen doch einfach selbst schuld, dass sie in Griechenland leben, müssen die gleiche Wirtschaftsleistung halt ohne Infrastruktur erbringen 




Threshold schrieb:


> Merkel hat Griechenland aber schon zur Chefsache erklärt.
> Und du weißt ja, was bei rauskommt, wenn Merkel was zur Chefsache erklärt.



Ooooch - in diesem Fall wird das spannend. Denn Merkel (und vor allem Schäuble) haben Varoufakis ja ausdrücklich ihr vollstes Misstrauen ausgesprochen


----------



## Adi1 (16. Juli 2015)

ruyven_macaran;755448

Wenn man als gewählter Volksvertreter "keine Chance hat schrieb:


> Nee, Du vergisst einfach die dritte Option.
> 
> Es gibt halt im Bundestag Leute,
> 
> ...


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

Wenn ich so schaue, wer Minister ist, dann ist die Voraussetzung für einen Posten der, möglichst keine Ahnung davon zu haben.


----------



## Dennisth (16. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Merkel hat Griechenland aber schon zur Chefsache erklärt.
> Und du weißt ja, was bei rauskommt, wenn Merkel was zur Chefsache erklärt.



Das bedeutet doch Comedy pur?  Klar kostet das "etwas" mehr als die normale Comedy Sendung im TV aber es ist dafür sehr real am wahren Leben 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der deutsche Staat hat Schulden bei den deutschen Banken. Wenn wir die abschreiben, sind die Banken pleite - und Merkel hat die letzten Jahre extra Milliarden von sogenannten "Hilfsgeldern" durch Europa und wieder zurück fließen lassen, um auch nur den Hauch einer Bilanztrübung bei diesen Banken abzuwenden...



Nur so als Frage: Sind es die selben Banken, die dann pleite gehen würden, die "gerettet" werden mussten, weil die in den USA bei den Hypotheken und Schulden zu hoch gepokert haben und dann verloren haben? Die haben komischerweise am Ende des Jahres neue Rekordgewinne verkündet gehabt....
Die Banken gehen eher wegen der Zockerei an der Börse pleite und kommen dann, obwohl noch genug Geld da wäre, und wollen Geld vom Staat. Mutti bezahlt schließlich wenn man sich als Bank "verspekuliert" hat. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Wirtschaft ohne Geld in Gang zu bringen ist ziemlich schwierig, von anderen zu fordern, die Wirtschaft in Gang bringen, in dem sie ihr ihr mehr Geld entziehen, ist einfach nur bescheuert.



Wie gesagt, dass Problem haben die nicht erst seit gestern. Nur jetzt ist das Kind schon im Brunnen, also muss man das beste daraus machen. Was genau die jetzt machen können müssen entweder andere für sie entscheiden, weil sie selbst dazu nicht in der Lage sind, oder sie legen umsetzbare Vorschläge vor.  Hast aber schon recht. Ohne Geld kann man nichts machen. Nur bekommen sie ja wieder Geld, aber ob das in die Wirtschaft fließt und nicht in die eigene Tasche?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weil Deutschland einen massiven Schuldenschnitt und gigantische Mengen Wirtschaftsförderung aus anderen Ländern bekommen hat. (und das obwohl die Aussichten, im Gegensatz zu Griechenland, geradezu perfekt waren: Reparaturbedarf an der Infrastruktur war vergleichsweise gering, Rohstoffversorgung dafür wieder gesichert, die Unternehmen hatten hohe Einnahmen in den vergangenen Jahren gehabt, das verbliebene Volksvermögen verteilte sich auf weniger Köpfe und die Nachfrage nach günstigen Gebrauchsgegenständen war in ganz Europa hoch.)
> Was passiert, wenn man nur ein kleiner Teil (nähmlich die externe Hilfe) aus diesem ganzen Paket positiver Einflüsse fehlt, konnte man übrigens im Vergleich zur DDR sehen.



Also laut Wikipedia hat Deutschland in den Jahren 1948 - 1953 insgesamt nur etwas mehr als 1,4 Milliaren $ bekommen. Da sind wahrscheinlich nicht die Abschreibungen / der Schuldenschnitt drin, aber es ist trotzdem bedeutend weniger als Griechenland benötigt, die ja immerhin auch gut 700 Millionen $ bekommen haben.

Natürlich war die Lage da anders, aber wie stellst du dir das denn vor was Griechenland machen soll? Nichts tun und immer weiter Geld kassieren? Kann ja wohl nicht die Lösung sein. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö, der griechische IT-Boom basiert allein auf Abbakusssen



Tut mir leid, aber das verstehe ich nicht. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was ohne Energie fast noch besser geht, als ohne



Da Salzwasser zu 100 % tödlich ist, löst sich das Problem mit den Bewohnern auf den Inseln natürlich auch, aber so war das nicht gemeint 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Natürlich beides für lau



Nein das kostet und zwar nicht wenig.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Haben die Griechen doch einfach selbst schuld, dass sie in Griechenland leben, müssen die gleiche Wirtschaftsleistung halt ohne Infrastruktur erbringen



So war das nicht gemeint. Ich meine damit, dass nicht jeder Millionär der eine *eigene *Insel dort besitzt eine nur vom Staat finanzierte Strom-, Wasser-, DSL Leitung für lau verlangen kann. 

Das es auf den "großen" Inseln eine funktionierende Infrastruktur geben muss steht ja nicht Raum. Die scheint es ja wohl zu geben, sonst würden dort nicht so viele Menschen leben und so viele Jachten stehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2015)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Nur so als Frage: Sind es die selben Banken, die dann pleite gehen würden, die "gerettet" werden mussten, weil die in den USA bei den Hypotheken und Schulden zu hoch gepokert haben und dann verloren haben? Die haben komischerweise am Ende des Jahres neue Rekordgewinne verkündet gehabt....
> Die Banken gehen eher wegen der Zockerei an der Börse pleite und kommen dann, obwohl noch genug Geld da wäre, und wollen Geld vom Staat. Mutti bezahlt schließlich wenn man sich als Bank "verspekuliert" hat.



Da dürfte es eine 100%ige Überlappung geben, ja. Aber vergleichen kann man den Anstieg von (bekannten) Kreditrisiken und folgende Neubewertung von Anlagen, wie sie nach Platzen der Immobilienblase nach und nach erfolgte nicht mit dem Streichen von 2 Billionen Euro von heute auf morgen. Die Ausfälle in den USA betrugen noch nicht einmal ein Viertel davon und wenn Deutschland, als viertgrößte Wirtschaftsnation der Welt, auf einmal die Message verbreitet "Staatsanleihen können von heute auf morgen wertlos sein", dann bricht die Finanzierung fast aller Staaten weltweit über Nacht genauso weg, wie der Großteil aller finanziellen Absicherungssystem. Das trifft nicht nur die Börsenspekulanten, dass macht von Rentenfonds bis Versicherungen alle Platt, die mit Geld zu tun haben, zeitgleich zu einem vollständigen Ausfall öffentlicher Institutionen und Banken.
In unserer durchkapitalisierten Welt dürften die Auswirkungen schwerer sein, als ein Weltkrieg. (so traurig das auch ist)




> Wie gesagt, dass Problem haben die nicht erst seit gestern. Nur jetzt ist das Kind schon im Brunnen, also muss man das beste daraus machen. Was genau die jetzt machen können müssen entweder andere für sie entscheiden, weil sie selbst dazu nicht in der Lage sind, oder sie legen umsetzbare Vorschläge vor.  Hast aber schon recht. Ohne Geld kann man nichts machen. Nur bekommen sie ja wieder Geld, aber ob das in die Wirtschaft fließt und nicht in die eigene Tasche?



Wie x-fach gesagt: Sie bekommen kein Geld für Investitionen oder ähnlichem. Sie bekommen Geld, um einen Teil der fälligen Kreditzahlungen zu begleichen. Und das geht seit Jahren so und Vorschläge wurden mehr als genug gemacht, aber sie habe alle eins gemeinsam: Sie inkompatibel zu der Forderung, dass mehr Geld aus Griechenland ins Ausland wandern sollte. Varoufakis wollte von derzeit 1% Primärüberschuss 0,25% in Wirtschaftsförderung investieren und nur 0,75% an Kreditgeber zahlen.
Merkel & Co haben erzwungen, dass Griechenland mittelfristig iirc 3% zahlen soll. Anstatt zu investieren und fördern muss Griechenland also noch mehr Geld aus Wirtschaft und Bevölkerung abziehen und wird die Wirtschaft damit noch weiter schwächen 

Und da werden auch alle Polemiken zum Thema "in die eigene Tasche" nichts dran ändern. Natürlich hat Griechenland erheblichen Aufholbedarf bei Korruptionsbekämpfung und Steuerhinterziehung. Aber damit lösen sie nicht ihr Finanzproblem, so funktionieren Volkswirtschaften einfach nicht. Solange Millionensummen, die vom vorgesehen Weg abgezweigt werden, nicht ins Ausland abfließen oder in tatsächlich in Form von Bargeld unter der Matratze landen, solange wirken sie entweder als Barreserve bei der Bank oder aber werden in die Wirtschaft reinvestiert. Wenn sich ein krimineller Grieche eine Yacht kauft, dann ist das zwar unfair, das Schwarzgeld hält aber eben auch eine Werft am Leben, bezahlt Löhne (und damit Steuern) und sicher Arbeitsplätze. "Verloren" ist nur der Teil des Geldes, der in Form von Rohstoffen verbraucht wird oder für Importwaren ausgegeben.
(Und genau hier kann man nur wieder festhalten: Die griechische Regierung wollte bei der Mehrwertssteuerreform z.B. Nahrungsmitteln günstig besteuert halten. In einem Agrarland bedeutet das also heimische gegenüber Importprodukten zu verbilligen und damit Geldabflüsse zu reduzieren. Die Troika hat drauf gedrängt, dass stattdessen eher Pharmaprodukte begünstigt werden, die komplett importiert werden => steigendes Handelsdefizit)



> Also laut Wikipedia hat Deutschland in den Jahren 1948 - 1953 insgesamt nur etwas mehr als 1,4 Milliaren $ bekommen. Da sind wahrscheinlich nicht die Abschreibungen / der Schuldenschnitt drin, aber es ist trotzdem bedeutend weniger als Griechenland benötigt, die ja immerhin auch gut 700 Millionen $ bekommen haben.



Erstmal sind es 1,4 Milliarden in 1950er US-Dollarn, in heutiger Währung sind es immerhin 14 Milliarden und das waren nur die Barzahlungen. Dazu kam die alliierte Beteiligung am Wiederaufbau und die Mittel, die im Rahmen der in Deutschland stationierten Truppen. Und dann ist der Schuldenschnitt eben nicht so ganz zu vernachlässigen, laut Wiki stehen hier 110 Milliarden Mark im Raum. (einen passenden Inflationsrechner bis 1950 habe ich nicht gefunden. Ausgehend von 1965 wären es 200 Milliarden Euro.)



> Natürlich war die Lage da anders, aber wie stellst du dir das denn vor was Griechenland machen soll? Nichts tun und immer weiter Geld kassieren? Kann ja wohl nicht die Lösung sein.



Genug bekommen, um etwas tun zu können? Wer um sein Überleben kämpft, kommt nicht nenneswert vorran. Es spricht ja nicht einmal jemand von Geschenken. Wie gesagt: Griechenland macht operativ Gewinn. Müsste die Regierung nur einen Teil ihrer Zinsen und Tilgungen nicht jetzt (sondern z.B. erst in 10 Jahren) bedienen, hätte sie schon einen enormen Spielraum.



> Tut mir leid, aber das verstehe ich nicht.



Guck dir an, welche Wirtschatszweige in den letzten Jahren als potentielle Boombranchen gehandelt wurden/sich als solche erwiesen und welche davon mit der von dir befürworteten 0-Infrastruktur kompatibel wäre.
Die Antwort: Keine.
Wenn sich die Griechen, wie gefordert, die Infrastruktur sparen, bleibt die Wirtschaft erst recht am Boden.



> Da Salzwasser zu 100 % tödlich ist, löst sich das Problem mit den Bewohnern auf den Inseln natürlich auch, aber so war das nicht gemeint



Wie denn dann? Meerentwasserentsalzung ist so teuer, dass sie außerhalb der Golfstaaten quasi niemand in großem Maßstab praktiziert und du schlägst die hier ernsthaft als Teil einer Lösung vor??



> Nein das kostet und zwar nicht wenig.



Es kostet mehr, als den Griechen zugestanden wird...



> So war das nicht gemeint. Ich meine damit, dass nicht jeder Millionär der eine *eigene *Insel dort besitzt eine nur vom Staat finanzierte Strom-, Wasser-, DSL Leitung für lau verlangen kann.
> 
> Das es auf den "großen" Inseln eine funktionierende Infrastruktur geben muss steht ja nicht Raum. Die scheint es ja wohl zu geben, sonst würden dort nicht so viele Menschen leben und so viele Jachten stehen.



Hier redet auch niemand von staatliche finanzierte Anbindung für Privatinseln (die es afaik -so gut wie?- keine gibt), sondern eben von der Infrastruktur die für ganz normale Landesteile und Zivilbevölkerung nötig ist. Und deren Bau und Unterhalt eben mehr kostet, als in Brandenburg und die zumindest teilweise (Fähren, Häfen) ganz gezielt von Merkel und Schäuble unter Beschuss genommen wird.


----------



## S754 (18. Juli 2015)

So, morgen gehts ab nach GR, bin schon auf die Situation gespannt


----------



## longtom (18. Juli 2015)

Ja aber im laufe des Marshallplans von  1948 - 1953 sind nur 2,1% des Bruttoinlandsproduktes an Krediten nach Deutschland geflossen bei Grichenland sind es seit 2002 bereits 177% des Bruttoinlandsproduktes ohne erkennbare verbesserung . Wenn schon Milliardenhilfen dann bitte über einen Treuhandfond direkt in die Wirtschaft damit in Form von mehr Exporten /Arbeitplätzen das Geld da ankommt wo es gebraucht wird nämlich beim Bürger denn nur wenn der Geld in der Tasche hat kann er auch was ausgeben und das wiederum kommt der Wirtschaft zugute .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juli 2015)

Die TAZ hatte gestern übrigens eine nette Auflistung zu den geplanten 86 Milliarden "Hilfs"paketen.
36 Milliarden sind für Tilgungen und Rückzahlungen, also für diverse EU-Institutionen, für private Banken und vor allem den IWF
25 Milliarden sind für die Notfinanzierung griechischer Banken, also ein Darlehen um die Auswirkungen des Banken-runs abzufedern, den die jüngste Politik verursacht hat.
18 Milliarden sind für Zinszahlungen an oben genannte Kreditgeber vorgesehen
bleiben 7 Milliarden, die man tatsächlich für eine Lösung des Problems, z.B. für Wirtschaftsförderung ausgeben könnte.
Über Verkauf von Staatseigentum (d.h. über die Senkung künftiger Staatseinnahmen) soll Griechenland übrigens 8,5 Milliarden beitragen...


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2015)

Ja, das übliche Spielchen.
Staatseigentum verkaufen um kurzfristig Geld locker zu machen.
Langfristig ist das aber ein riesen Unsinn, jeder Volkswirt weiß das, aber bei der EZB und IWF arbeiten leider nur Betriebswirte.
Aber man kann einen Staat nicht wie ein Unternehmen führen.


----------



## Cleriker (19. Juli 2015)

Na ganz so schlimm ist es auch nicht. Da sind auch Dinge wie ungenutzte Flughäfen dabei, die momentan nur Geld kosten und nichts einbringen.


----------



## the_leon (19. Juli 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Na ganz so schlimm ist es auch nicht. Da sind auch Dinge wie ungenutzte Flughäfen dabei, die momentan nur Geld kosten und nichts einbringen.



Die gibt es in der deutschen Hauptstadt auch...


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Na ganz so schlimm ist es auch nicht. Da sind auch Dinge wie ungenutzte Flughäfen dabei, die momentan nur Geld kosten und nichts einbringen.



Die werden weiter verkauft und am Ende sind die Leute dort arbeitslos.
Keine Ahnung, was das bringen soll.


----------



## S754 (19. Juli 2015)

Heute in GR angekommen, mal schauen ob die Situation wirklich so ist, wie es die Medien berichten.


----------



## longtom (19. Juli 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Heute in GR angekommen, mal schauen ob die Situation wirklich so ist, wie es die Medien berichten.



Da bekommt die Aussage " Unser Mann vor Ort " gleich eine ganz andere Bedeutung .


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Heute in GR angekommen, mal schauen ob die Situation wirklich so ist, wie es die Medien berichten.



Geh mal in einem Supermarkt und schau, was das Zeugs da so kostet.
Würde mich mal interessieren, ob die Lebenshaltungskosten ähnlich sind wie bei uns.


----------



## S754 (19. Juli 2015)

Ok, werde ich machen 

Sprit ist jedenfalls teurer als bei uns, 1.50-1.60€


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2015)

Das hab ich auch schon gehört, dass Energie sehr teuer ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, das übliche Spielchen.
> Staatseigentum verkaufen um kurzfristig Geld locker zu machen.
> Langfristig ist das aber ein riesen Unsinn, jeder Volkswirt weiß das, aber bei der EZB und IWF arbeiten leider nur Betriebswirte.
> Aber man kann einen Staat nicht wie ein Unternehmen führen.



Der IWF hat sich, nach ettlichen Jahren Missmanagement, ja in letzter Zeit auch verhaltern bezüglich Einsparungen gemeldet. Größtes Problem sind im Moment die Regierungschefs vieler EU-Staaten, insbesondere Deutschlands, die vor ihren Wählern gerne als harter Oberlehrer darstehen wollen - und es auch noch schaffen, eine Nettozahlung von 1,5 Milliarden an Troika und private Investoren als "Hilfs"paket zu verkaufen.




Cleriker schrieb:


> Na ganz so schlimm ist es auch nicht. Da sind auch Dinge wie ungenutzte Flughäfen dabei, die momentan nur Geld kosten und nichts einbringen.



Wenn der Flughafen mittelfristig nur Geld kostet und nichts einbringt, dann kann man ihn auch nicht verkaufen. Guck dir Lübeck oder Kassel an. Investoren kaufen nur zu Preisen, die sie kurz-, seltener mittelfristig aus den Gewinnen refinanziert bekommen. Deswegen ist Privatisierung für Staaten immer ein Verlustgeschäft. Man erhält das Gewinnpotential eines Objektes der nächsten paar Jahre sofort, opfert aber dafür das Gewinnpotential der nächsten Jahrzehnte, das für einen Staat, der langfristig planen muss, ein vielfaches mehr wert ist.




S754 schrieb:


> Ok, werde ich machen
> 
> Sprit ist jedenfalls teurer als bei uns, 1.50-1.60€



Geht ja noch. Als ich vor 3 Jahren auf Kreta war, lag der Preis bei 2,00 bis 2,10. (Deutschland zu dem Zeitpunkt 1,60 bis 1,70).


----------



## S754 (19. Juli 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Geht ja noch. Als ich vor 3 Jahren auf Kreta war, lag der Preis bei 2,00 bis 2,10. (Deutschland zu dem Zeitpunkt 1,60 bis 1,70).



Oha, das ist Krass. Normalerweise ist es auf den Inseln billiger als auf dem Festland.
Bei uns zahlt man aktuell zwischen 1.18€ und 1.25€ für Benzin.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2015)

Wieso ist Sprit auf den Inseln billiger? 
Nachfrage Problem?
Auf Inseln muss alles hingeschippert werden, daher gehe ich erst mal davon aus, dass auf Inseln alles teurer ist als auf dem Festland, wo du gemütlich mit dem LKW alles erreichen kannst.


----------



## S754 (19. Juli 2015)

Auf den Inseln hat man eine geringere MwSt. als auf dem Festland. Mit dem dritten Hilfspaket fällt diese Begünstigung auch weg und die Inseln müssen gleich viel wie das Festland zahlen.

Gleichzeitig wird die MwSt. für alle erhöht und der begünstigte Steuersatz für den Tourismus fällt auch weg. Da bin ich sehr skeptisch, ob das was bringt. Immerhin ist der Tourismus einer der wenigen Dinge, die Griechenland noch hat.

EDIT: So, erstmal ne Runde im Meer schwimmen


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2015)

Dann viel Spaß und halte und auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Cleriker (19. Juli 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Oha, das ist Krass. Normalerweise ist es auf den Inseln billiger als auf dem Festland.
> Bei uns zahlt man aktuell zwischen 1.18€ und 1.25€ für Benzin.


1.18EUR... Wo wohnst du? Ich zahle ca. 1.50EUR.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2015)

Er ist Österreicher.


----------



## the_leon (20. Juli 2015)

ich zahle nur 1,12€ pro Liter


----------



## S754 (20. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Geh mal in einem Supermarkt und schau, was das Zeugs da so kostet.
> Würde mich mal interessieren, ob die Lebenshaltungskosten ähnlich sind wie bei uns.


Hab mich mal im Sklavenitis (große Supermarktkette in GR) umgesehen, folgendes ist herausgekommen:
1kg Bananen 1.18€
1l Milch 0.94€
1kg Tomaten 1€
1 Laib Brot 1€
1kg Kirschen 2.44€
1kg Äpfel 1.38€
1,5l Wasser 30 Cent
1 Pkg. Oreo 1.15€
1 Pkg. Chips 1.30€
1 Pkg. Feta 2.40€
1kg Hühnerkeulen 3.85€
1kg Faschiertes 8.90€
Sixpack Heineken 5.58€
Kelloggs Cornflakes Classic 2.55€
1kg Spaghetti 1€

Bis auf die sehr günstigen Kirschen und das teure Fleisch ist mir bis jetzt nicht aufgefallen.


Cleriker schrieb:


> 1.18EUR... Wo wohnst du? Ich zahle ca. 1.50EUR.


Hehe, aus dem Grund kommen viele Deutsche über die Grenze zu uns tanken.


Jedenfalls habe ich sonst nicht viel von der Krise mitbekommen, den Leuten hier geht es gut würde ich mal sagen. Die Metro und Tram in Athen sind sehr modern. Die kleinen Banken haben immer noch geschlossen, die großen haben teilweise geöffnet und die Bankomaten spucken auch Geld aus. Bei meiner Tram Station waren alle Ticketautomaten außer Betrieb, weil es an Wechselgeld mangelt. An den Stränden, lokalen und in den Clubs sind sehr viele Griechen, kaum Touristen. Bzw. nur griechische Touristen aus dem Norden.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juli 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Hab mich mal im Sklavenitis (große Supermarktkette in GR) umgesehen, folgendes ist herausgekommen:
> 1kg Bananen 1.18€
> 1l Milch 0.94€
> 1kg Tomaten 1€
> ...



Ich mache da mal den Vergleich Griechenland - Deutschland, wobei ich wo es günstiger ist grün hervorgehoben habe und wo es teurer ist rot:

1kg Bananen 1,18€ - 1,19€
1l Milch 0,94€ - 0,51€
1kg Tomaten 1,00€ - 1,49€
1kg Brot 1,00€ - 1,29€
1kg Kirschen 2,44€ - 2,90€
1,5l Wasser 0,30€ - 0,19€
1 PK. Oreos 1,15€ - 0,99€
1 PK. Chips 1,30€ - 0,79€
1 PK. Feta 2,40€ - 1,69€
1kg Hühnerkeulen 3,85€ - 3,14€
1kg Faschiertes (Hackfleisch für die die es nicht wissen sollten  ) 8,90€ - 4,99€
Sixpack Heineken 5,58€ - 5,34€
Kellogs Cornflakes Classic 2,55€ - 2,19€
1kg Spaghetti 1,00€ - 0,98€

Würde man alle diese Waren nun in einen Einkaufswagen legen und kaufen käme am Ende folgende Summen bei raus:

Griechenland: 34,97€
Deutschlan: 27,68€

Ein Recht eindeutiger Ergebnis. Im Schnitt zahlt man für den gleichen Einkauf in Griechenland ca. 28% mehr Geld als in Deutschland, das schon eine gewaltiger Preisunterschied.
Außerdem muss man in dem Zusammenhang auch noch bedenken das ein griechischer Arbeitnehmer im Schnitt deutlich weniger Geld ( Durchschnittseinkommen 23.900€ im Jahr, 2013) zur Verfügung hat als ein deutscher Arbeitnehmer (Durchschnittseinkommen 42.900€ im Jahr, 2013).
Lebensmittel sind in Griechenland zimlich teuer wen man das mit unseren Preisen hier vergleicht, da wundert es auch nicht das inzwischen viele Griechen zu den Suppenküchen gehen um bei den Lebensmitteln zu sparen.


----------



## S754 (20. Juli 2015)

Ähm also Kirschen kosten bei uns 5-6€ pro KG, wieso sind die in Deutschland so günstig? Häää?

PS: Die MwSt. von 23% ist da schon dabei, heute im Gasthaus stand auf der Rechnung auch schon 23% drauf (ist ja ab Heute gültig).


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juli 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Ähm also Kirschen kosten bei uns 5-6€ pro KG, wieso sind die in Deutschland so günstig? Häää?
> 
> PS: Die MwSt. von 23% ist da schon dabei, heute im Gasthaus stand auf der Rechnung auch schon 23% drauf (ist ja ab Heute gültig).



Hab da extra nochmal auf supermarktcheck geschaut und das günstigste Angebot beim Discounter, in dem Fall Netto, für 1 Kilogramm Kirschen genommen, das lag bei 2,90€.

Das mit der Mehrwertsteuer änder ich dann nochmal im letzten Post.


----------



## Cleriker (20. Juli 2015)

Du hast die günstigsten Preise aus einem Internetvergleich gesucht?
Geh mal zum Edeka, da hast du dann 30 Prozent mehr.
Ich hab für die letzten Kirschen auch knapp drei Euro gezahlt, 500g.

Auch hätte mich mal der Preis von nativem Olivenöl interessiert. Der dürfte nämlich ähnlich günstig ausfallen wie bei den Tomaten.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juli 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Du hast die günstigsten Preise aus einem Internetvergleich gesucht?
> Geh mal zum Edeka, da hast du dann 30 Prozent mehr.
> Ich hab für die letzten Kirschen auch knapp drei Euro gezahlt, 500g.



Ich habe nur die Preise im Internet gesucht die ich nicht selbst im Kopf habe weil ich die nicht kaufe, oder sehr selten und dazu gehören zum Beispiel Kirschen, weil meine Eltern bei sich im Garten Kirschbäume haben brauch ich mir da keine kaufen, die bekomme ich jedes jahr umsonst, ansonsten hab ich die Preise genomen die bei mir im Discounter um die Ecke für die günstigsten Produkte genommen werden.
Aber selbst wen man einen teureren Preis, wie etwa 4,90€ bei den Kirschen ansetzen würde, würde das am grundsätzlichen Ergebnis nicht wesentlich was ändern, dann läge man vieleicht bei 18-20% teurer als hier, was immer noch eine sehr deutliche Preisdifferenz ist, somal die nochmal schwerer wiegt da die Löhne im Schnitt erheblich niedriger sind als hier.

Aber davon abgesehen ist das alles sowieso nur ein grober Vergleich, für einen absolut aussagekräftigen Vergleich müsste man in beiden Ländern ein Sortiment an Grundlebensmitteln aus der gleichen günstigen Preiskategorie vergleichen, das kann ich aber nicht machen weil ich mich bei den griechischen Preisen nur auf das stützen kann was S754 gepostet hat. Mein Vergleich kann also nur eine grobe Tendenz aufzeigen, das es die Kosten für Lebensmittel in Griechenland, im Schnitt, teurer sind als bei uns und das scheinbar spürbar und das bei im Gegenzug deutlich geringeren Löhnen.
Den selbst wen die Lebensmittel am Ende nur genauso viel wie hier in Deutschland kosten würden wäre das am Ende schon teurer als hier, da die Löhne nicht identisch sind und ein Grieche so im Schnitt weniger Geld für Lebensmittel übrig hat als ein Deutscher.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juli 2015)

Hm für einen echten Preisvergleich bräuchte man die identischen Marken und auch der Markt müsste vergleichbar sein


----------



## DarkScorpion (20. Juli 2015)

Vor allem bräuchte man einen Musterkorb mit Waren. So ähnlich wie die Inflation berechnet wird und nicht einfach wahllos gewählte Lebensmittel.


----------



## the_leon (20. Juli 2015)

ka klar ist es nicht perfekt, es ist aber besser als gar nichts und ich finde es toll von S754, dass er uns seine erkenntnisse mitteilt und auch cool von nightslaver, dass er einen vergleich zu den deutschen Preisen hat.
Wir können immer noch sagen, dass in GR die Lebensmittel ca. 20% teurer sind als bei uns, was immer noch eine Tendenz aufzeigt, dass die Lebensmittel in GR teurer sind als bei uns.
Also  von den beiden!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juli 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Auf den Inseln hat man eine geringere MwSt. als auf dem Festland. Mit dem dritten Hilfspaket fällt diese Begünstigung auch weg und die Inseln müssen gleich viel wie das Festland zahlen.



Ich würde mal vermuten, dass die niedrigere Mehrwertssteuer eben genau die hören Transportkosten auf die Inseln ausgleichen soll. Leider habe ich damals nicht auf Luxuswaren geachtet, bei denen Transportkosten im Vergleich zum Wert keinerlei Bedeutung haben, Steuern dagegen schon, aber alles was mir an alltäglichen Dingen aufgefallen ist, war ähnlich teuer wie in Deutschland - und Sprit eben deutlich teurer.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> ...
> Ein Recht eindeutiger Ergebnis. Im Schnitt zahlt man für den gleichen Einkauf in Griechenland ca. 28% mehr Geld als in Deutschland, das schon eine gewaltiger Preisunterschied.
> ...
> Lebensmittel sind in Griechenland zimlich teuer wen man das mit unseren Preisen hier vergleicht, da wundert es auch nicht das inzwischen viele Griechen zu den Suppenküchen gehen um bei den Lebensmitteln zu sparen.



Deutschland hat ohnehin sehr niedrige Lebensmittelpreise, erst recht wenn man das allgemeine Preisniveau betrachtet. Die Deutschen sind einfach nicht bereit, gutes Essen zu bezahlen. (Deswegen wird Obst und Gemüse, dass in Spanien als Klasse 2-3 läuft, in Deutschland auch als HKL 1 angeboten, die wirklich guten Sachen würde man in einem deutschen Supermarkt gar nicht loswerden)




S754 schrieb:


> Ähm also Kirschen kosten bei uns 5-6€ pro KG, wieso sind die in Deutschland so günstig? Häää?



Mit Billigsprit durch Berge heizen pflanzt halt keine Kirschbäume 
Im Ernst: Ich zahle im Supermarkt derzeit auch 4 Euro, aber zumindest Nordösterreich dürfte tatsächlich weniger einheimisches Obst zur Verfügung haben.
Die restlichen Preisen wirkten aber realistisch, wenn man jeweils die günstigeren Marken wählt, womit immer noch ein satter Preisaufschlag für Griechen bleibt. Selbst auf Feta...
Kombiniert man das mit niedrigerem Lohnniveau, extrem hoher Arbeitslosigkeit, geringer Arbeitslosenhilfe, stark gesunkenen Renten und dass iirc sich mittlerweile ein Drittel der Griechen nicht einmal mehr die Krankenversicherung leisten kann, dann weiß man, wie nah größere Teile der Gesellschaft da am Abgrund stehen.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2015)

Falls das hier irgendwo so verstanden wurde... ich hatte nicht vor die mühen von S754 und nightslaver zu schmälern, oder gar zu kritisieren. Ich wollte nur meinen Teil beitragen, damit das Bild etwas klarer wird. Dinge wie Salz, einheimische Früchte wie Öl, oder Luxusgüter wie Kaffee, sind dort deutlich günstiger. Am Beispiel der Tomaten mal eben ein Drittel! Geht mal schauen was dort in einem günstigen café ein cappuccino, oder espresso kosten. Hier bezahlt man für einen guten espresso gern mal zwischen 3 und 4 Euro. 
Ebenso ist der Aperitif nach dem Essen oft günstig und nicht so eine Abzocke wie bei uns. Beides sind Dinge, die dort aber zum täglichen Standard gehören. Das alleine macht schon viel aus. 
In Frankreich hat man auch schnell das Gefühl, dass die Lebensmittel deutlich mehr kosten, aber Pustekuchen. Zubereitetes Steaks kostet quasi kaum mehr als das Fleisch frisch. Salat das gleiche. Wein ist in den lokalen oft günstiger als ein Wasser. 
Das was wirklich viel konsumiert wird, was also zum täglichen Grundbedarf gehört, holt meist die anderen Kosten wieder rein. Wir essen deutlich mehr Fleisch als andere Länder und was kostet es hier? Weniger. So ist das eigentlich überall.
Auch wie hier schon erwähnt wurde ist das was dort unten (um beim Beispiel zu bleiben) als Tomaten ein Drittel weniger kostet, von ganz anderer Qualität als das was wir hier teuer bezahlen. Das sollte man auch nicht ignorieren. 

Was das mit den Löhnen angeht...
Was war noch gleich einer der schwergewichtigen Punkte dort? Schwarzarbeit! Dort fließt sehr viel Geld an der Steuer vorbei. Dort sind die Handwerker im Vergleich günstiger als hier, wodurch natürlich auch deren Einkommen wieder schmaler ausfällt. Also das ist alles nicht ganz so simpel zu betrachten. 
Ich war durch meine Arbeit schon in so ziemlich jedem europäischen Land und behaupte mal, dass es sich überall etwa die Waage hält. In einem Land sind die Lebensmittel teurer, dafür die Energie billiger. In einem anderen Land auch Lebensmittel teuer, dafür Kultur sehr preiswert. Im nächsten dann genau das Gegenteil und noch etwas weiter sieht's wieder ganz anders aus. Im Schnitt stellt es sich mir aber so dar, dass das was den Alltag im jeweiligen Land darstellt, auch für vergleichbare Kosten zu bekommen ist.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2015)

Du musst eben beachten, was du zum täglichen Leben brauchst und was nicht.
Was nützt dir billiger Kaffee, wenn du keinen trinkst?
Teures Wasser merkst du aber eher und gestiegene Energiepreise auf jeden Fall.
Vor allem dann, wenn man dir 25% deines Gehaltes, Rente, was auch immer, einfach gestrichen hat.

Der Staat streicht den Bürgern Geld, aber die Lebenshaltungskosten, Mieten, Energiepreise bleiben auf dem Preisniveau. Was passiert, kann sich jeder ausmalen.


----------



## S754 (21. Juli 2015)

Falls noch jemand etwas wissen möchte,  dann fragt ruhig, bin lang genug in GR.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juli 2015)

> Falls das hier irgendwo so verstanden wurde... ich hatte nicht vor die mühen von S754 und nightslaver zu schmälern, oder gar zu kritisieren


Die Absicht hatte sicherlich niemand.

Merkt man denn quasi überall den Unmut gegen die Regierung und den Deutschen ( oder vielleicht nur bestimmten Personen )?


----------



## S754 (21. Juli 2015)

Die Leute sind hier nicht gerade gut auf Deutsche zu sprechen, was ich aber durchaus verstehe. Deutsche Touristen habe ich bis jetzt noch keine gesehen,  auch nicht an der Akropolis. Viele Amis, Asiaten und Schweizer. Die meisten "Touristen" sind aber immer noch die Griechen selber.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand etwas wissen möchte,  dann fragt ruhig, bin lang genug in GR.



wie sieht es beim restaurant Besuch aus?
Was zahlst du da für Schnitzel Mit Pommes und ein Glas Cola?

Kannst du ein Foto von der Speisekarte machen?


----------



## Metalic (21. Juli 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Die Leute sind hier nicht gerade gut auf Deutsche zu sprechen, was ich aber durchaus verstehe. Deutsche Touristen habe ich bis jetzt noch keine gesehen,  auch nicht an der Akropolis. Viele Amis, Asiaten und Schweizer. Die meisten "Touristen" sind aber immer noch die Griechen selber.


Ich würde jetzt nun auch nicht unbedingt in Griechenland Urlaub machen. 
Ich bin nicht so heiß drauf, nur weil ich aus Deutschland komme, schräg angeschaut oder gar angepöbelt zu werden. Nein danke, in dem Land liegt mein letzter Urlaub schon Jahre zurück und so schnell werde ich dort auch kein Geld lassen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juli 2015)

Sicherlich mag eine gewisse Stimmung da sein aber wenn man sich nicht gerade wie der letzte Tourist verhält kann man mit vielen Leuten auch reden. Ich hätte da keinerlei Probleme meinen Urlaub dort zu verbringen, wir die Bürger haben es ja nicht verzapft


----------



## Rizzard (21. Juli 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Sicherlich mag eine gewisse Stimmung da sein aber wenn man sich nicht gerade wie der letzte Tourist verhält kann man mit vielen Leuten auch reden. Ich hätte da keinerlei Probleme meinen Urlaub dort zu verbringen, wir die Bürger haben es ja nicht verzapft



Ein bisschen komisch würde ich mir dort jetzt aber auch vorkommen.
Heute früh sah man bei NTV wie deutsche Reporter an einem Markt (Fischmarkt oä) gleich mal blöd angelabert wurden, "wääähhh Schäuble, Merkel, das haben wir nun davon".

Auf sowas könnte ich auch verzichten.


----------



## S754 (21. Juli 2015)

Also zu nicht-Deutschen sind die Griechen sehr nett 



Threshold schrieb:


> wie sieht es beim restaurant Besuch aus?
> Was zahlst du da für Schnitzel Mit Pommes und ein Glas Cola?
> 
> Kannst du ein Foto von der Speisekarte machen?



Werde ich machen


----------



## Rolk (21. Juli 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Also zu nicht-Deutschen sind die Griechen sehr nett



Zu Briten auch?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juli 2015)

> Heute früh sah man bei NTV wie deutsche Reporter an einem Markt (Fischmarkt oä) gleich mal blöd angelabert wurden, "wääähhh Schäuble, Merkel, das haben wir nun davon".





> Also zu nicht-Deutschen sind die Griechen sehr nett



Ist natürlich die Frage ob es wegen der Geldpakete ist oder wegen der eingeforderten Schulden aus der braunen Dynastie?


----------



## Rizzard (21. Juli 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ist natürlich die Frage ob es wegen der Geldpakete ist oder wegen der eingeforderten Schulden aus der braunen Dynastie?



Die Geldpakete sind herzlich willkommen, aber die Verpflichtungen im Sinne der Steuererhöhung brechen den Griechen das Genick.

Man hätte auch gleich die knapp 90 Milliarden verschenken können, ohne Sparmaßnahmen. Oder glaubt hier ernsthaft jemand das dritte Paket wird zurück gezahlt, genau so wie die ersten beiden Pakete.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Juli 2015)

Deswegen raus aus dem Euro mit denen, die werden es nicht mehr schaffen.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt nun auch nicht unbedingt in Griechenland Urlaub machen.
> Ich bin nicht so heiß drauf, nur weil ich aus Deutschland komme, schräg angeschaut oder gar angepöbelt zu werden. Nein danke, in dem Land liegt mein letzter Urlaub schon Jahre zurück und so schnell werde ich dort auch kein Geld lassen.



Das glaube ich nicht.
Die Griechen freuen sich über jeden Touristen, der zu ihnen kommt.
Genauso wie die Tunesien sich freuen, wenn Touristen kommen.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Die Leute sind hier nicht gerade gut auf Deutsche zu sprechen, was ich aber durchaus verstehe. Deutsche Touristen habe ich bis jetzt noch keine gesehen,  auch nicht an der Akropolis. Viele Amis, Asiaten und Schweizer. Die meisten "Touristen" sind aber immer noch die Griechen selber.


Ich persönlich würde mir schäbig vorkommen, gerade jetzt dort Urlaub zu machen. Ich hätte Bedenken, dass die Menschen dort glauben, ich nutze ihre miese Situation aus.
So ein wenig wie ein Besatzer, der sein Gut begutachtet.


----------



## S754 (21. Juli 2015)

Wie soll man bitte die Situation ausnützen? Gerade durch die Krise ist alles teurer und die Leute sind froh wenn Touristen kommen. Außerdem sind die Leute hier sehr nett. 
Und von einer "miesen Situation" kann man in der Hauptstadt definitiv nicht sprechen.


----------



## S754 (22. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> wie sieht es beim restaurant Besuch aus?
> Was zahlst du da für Schnitzel Mit Pommes und ein Glas Cola?
> 
> Kannst du ein Foto von der Speisekarte machen?



Schnitzel gibt's nicht, aber anbei die Speisekarte^^
Die Preise sind teurer als bei uns.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2015)

3€ für 250ml ist schon echt viel. 
Wo sind denn die Fleischgerichte?


----------



## S754 (22. Juli 2015)

In der Mitte links. Souflaki mit Lamm 14€, Gyros 8€, Griechischer Salat 7€


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2015)

Gib es die Speisekarte nicht auch in anderen Sprachen?
Ich sehe da Französisch.


----------



## S754 (22. Juli 2015)

Doch doch, gibt auch oft Deutsch und immer Englisch, hab ich jetzt aber gerade nicht fotografiert.  Aber keine Sorge, ich hab noch Zeit und werde noch einige Lokale besuchen^^


----------



## Rizzard (22. Juli 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> In der Mitte links. Souflaki mit Lamm 14€, Gyros 8€, Griechischer Salat 7€



Ich sag mal so, für Gyros mit Pommes zahl ich bei mir auch 8€.

So Apollo/Hermes Teller kosten ca 10-12€.


----------



## longtom (22. Juli 2015)

Is hald auch Urlaubssaison da is immer alles teurer ,ich sehs ja hier auch wenn das Legoland offen hat die paar Monate nimmt jeder Dorfwirt hier auch 3€ für 2cl Cola oder du Zahlst 7,50€ für nen Bananensplit in der Eisdiele .
Im Frühling oder Herbst zahlst für das selbe 2€ und 5€ wenn noch kein Urlauber da ist .


----------



## S754 (22. Juli 2015)

Zu den Preisen noch kurz: Eine Kugel Eis kostet hier zwischen 1.70€ und 2.20€, also sauteuer. Was ich herausgefunden habe ist, dass wenn man die in Gassen der Innenstadt weiter rein geht umso günstiger wird's, an den Hauptgassen und Touristenplätzen ist es sauteuer. Ich war in einem Imbiss in einer kleinen Gasse essen, sehr nett und ein Spieß kostet nur 1€, der Salat 5€ und eine Pita mit Gyros 5.50€.

Dann war ich heute noch vor dem Parlament (der Platz, bei dem immer die Reporter vom TV stehen), inmitten der Demonstration, einfach Wahnsinn und echt toll 
Jeder macht mit, junge Leute, Erwachsene, Pensionisten etc. super Stimmung! Militär und Polizisten waren auch da.
Anbei ein paar Eindrücke^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juli 2015)

Richtig immer schön weg von den belebten Ecken mit Touris, nicht nur das die Preise sinken sondern meist auch das Essen noch traditioneller ist


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Also zu nicht-Deutschen sind die Griechen sehr nett



Ich versuche sowieso immer, mich so weit es geht vom typisch deutschen Touristen zu differenzieren... 




Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde mir schäbig vorkommen, gerade jetzt dort Urlaub zu machen. Ich hätte Bedenken, dass die Menschen dort glauben, ich nutze ihre miese Situation aus.
> So ein wenig wie ein Besatzer, der sein Gut begutachtet.



Weiß nicht, wie es diesmal ist, aber als ich das letzte mal da war gabs auch schon die ersten Hitler-Vergleiche in der griechischen Boulevardpresse und ich habe keine Anfeindungen bemerkt. Die Griechen sind ja nun auch nicht blöd und kennen durchaus einen Unterschied zwischen deutschen Politikern und Deutschen. Und jemand, der sein Geld da lässt, wird i.d.R. nicht als Besatzer empfunden.




longtom schrieb:


> Is hald auch Urlaubssaison da is immer alles teurer ,ich sehs ja hier auch wenn das Legoland offen hat die paar Monate nimmt jeder Dorfwirt hier auch 3€ für 2cl Cola oder du Zahlst 7,50€ für nen Bananensplit in der Eisdiele .
> Im Frühling oder Herbst zahlst für das selbe 2€ und 5€ wenn noch kein Urlauber da ist .



Im südlichen Mittelmeerraum habe ich das noch nie beobachtet. Da machen die meisten Touriläden einfach zu, wenn die Saison vorbei ist und die Inhaber verdingen sich an anderer Stelle als Tagelöhner. Die gleichen Gaststätten, die sich vor allem an einheimische richten, haben umgekehrt auch in der Saison normale Preise.


----------



## longtom (22. Juli 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im südlichen Mittelmeerraum habe ich das noch nie beobachtet. Da machen die meisten Touriläden einfach zu, wenn die Saison vorbei ist und die Inhaber verdingen sich an anderer Stelle als Tagelöhner. Die gleichen Gaststätten, die sich vor allem an einheimische richten, haben umgekehrt auch in der Saison normale Preise.



Ändert ja nichts daran ob die jetzt nach der Saison zumachen oder nicht , bei Touristen wird einfach hingelangt egal wo auf der Welt .


----------



## the_leon (23. Juli 2015)

Also für eine Kugel Eis zahle ich hier max. 1,30€
5,50€ für Pita mit Gyros sind ok, wenn die Portionsgröße stimmt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Juli 2015)

> 5,50€ für Pita mit Gyros sind ok, wenn die Portionsgröße stimmt.


Das würde ich vielleicht nur ein mal essen wenn überhaupt, dafür haben die mehr als genug Kulinarien die in den Schlund passen. Bei dem Tintenfisch Präser würde ich mich allerdings  zieren da ich diesen Außenbords Kamerad nicht wirklich mag


----------



## S754 (24. Juli 2015)

Heute war ich in einem tollen Lokal essen in der Nähe vom Parlament. Da der nette Kellner Deutsch sprechen konnte, haben wir ein bisschen mit ihm geredet und er hat uns erzählt, dass seine Kinder hier keine Zukunft haben, obwohl es ihm gut geht, die Kinder wandern aus, z.B. nach Deutschland. Viele Leute gehen in GR mit 50, teilweise schon mit 45 in Pension, einfach der Wahnsinn.

Anbei noch ein pikantes Plakat "OXI"


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juli 2015)

Es ist zwar schön so früh die Beine hochlegen zu können nur muss das Geld ja dafür erwirtschaftet werden. Dann darf man sich nicht wundern das deren Staatssäckel mehr als nur ein Loch hat


----------



## Metalic (24. Juli 2015)

Wie kommt es, dass die Griechen so früh in Rente gehen? Haben die einfach kein Bock zu arbeiten oder ist das da "normal"?


----------



## S754 (24. Juli 2015)

Keine Ahnung, da spielen wohl mehrere Gründe eine Rolle. Außerdem geht ja nicht jeder Grieche so früh in Pension, gibt auch noch anständige^^

Mögliche Gründe:
1. keine Lust mehr
2. zu Faul
3. gekündigt und mit 45-50 findet man keinen neuen Job mehr (hohe Arbeitslosigkeit)


----------



## Cleriker (25. Juli 2015)

Theoretisch hegt das Rentenalter bei Ihnen bei 56 Jahren. Darauf beruhen auch die Berechnungen für die Steuern. Allerdings haben sie so Regelungen bei denen Mütter z.B. mit 40 Lebensjahren und mindestens 15 Berufsjahren auch schon in Rente konnten, wenn ihr Kind nicht über 18 ist. Inzwischen sind es 50 Lebensjahre und 25 Beitragsjahre. Aber!!! Wie auch so oft in den Nachrichten und Reportagen gehört, haben die Griechen ihre Kinder gern bei den Großeltern untergebracht, vermeintlich um sich ihrer Arbeit widmen zu können (kann man von halten, was man will). Das hatte zur Folge, dass diese eben genannte Regelung auf die Großeltern angerechnet wurde und griff! Also die Oma ging dann entsprechend früh in Rente. Was das dann für die Staatskasse bedeutete, kann sich jeder selbst ausrechnen. 

PS: Das hat mir ein griechischer Arbeitskollege mit dem ich von 2007-2011 viel zusammen gearbeitet haben erklärt. Sollte also noch frei von Wertung gewesen sein.


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. Juli 2015)

Na ja, das Topic lautet: "Verabschiedet sich Griechenland aus dem Euro?" Und die Antwort kennen wir nun: "Nein, die nächsten Jahre wird Griechenland im Euro bleiben." Und Griechenland wird wohl auch dauerhaft im Euro bleiben können, wenn es die Realität anerkennt und auf wichtigen Sektoren notwendige Reformen durchführt. 

Schäuble-Äußerungen zu Griechenland -Video - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Cleriker (25. Juli 2015)

Von meiner Seite aus kann hier ruhig zu.


----------



## Metalic (21. September 2015)

Da nicht dicht gemacht wurde, hole ich den Spaß mal wieder hoch. Mal eine erfrischende Abwechslung zu den Themen rund um die "Flüchtlinge".

Ich habe da eine ganz kleine Vermutung, dass die endlose Story mit den Verhandlungen nun auch weiter gehen wird da Herr Tsipras und seine Partei unerwartet viele Stimmen bekommen hat.
Jaja, der Herr weiß wie man den Rest von Europa so richtig verarscht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. September 2015)

Wenn ich mir seine bisherigen Politik so angucke, dann weiß er eher, wie man Griechen verarscht...
Schäuble hat jedenfalls den Großteil seiner Ziele erreicht (außer natürlich eine Besserung der Wirtschaftslage Griechenlands - aber da er alles unternimmt, um die griechische Wirtschaft noch weiter zu schwächen, sollte ihn das nicht überraschen), Tsipras dagegen hat den Großteil seiner letzten Wahlversprechen gebrochen.

Positiv am vorläufigen Wahlergebnis ist aber definitiv, dass es keinen Rechtsruck gab. Nachdem alle gemäßigten Parteien zu den Verursachern der Situation gehören die bedeutenste linke Partei mit vielen Sprüchen, aber ohne das nötige Durchsetzungsvermögen aufgetreten ist, hatte ich befürchtet, dass die Wähler sich dem gegenüberliegenden Rand zuwenden.

Hoffen wir, dass die Stimmung auch bei den 2016er Wahlen nicht kippt. (Die garantiert kommen, wenn Tsipras mal wieder ohne Plan B und mit nicht konsensfähigen Versprechen in Verhandlungen einsteigt.)


----------

